# July Swap



## TracyH

Hi Everyone,

The July swap is now open. Please go into swaps and group activities for information on how to send me all of your information if you are new to the swap. If you have participated in the past, you still need to send me a private message and let me know that you want to participate in the July swap. Remember that I need to receive an acknowledgement or a form by June 26th if you would like to participate in the July swap. We are growing quickly and we are so excited about having everyone participate. 

For you June swappers, the roster will show your secret pal until June 15th. After that, I will be working on the roster and you will no longer be able to see the information. Also, from now on please pm hooknneedler when you have sent or received a package. She is helping to make sure everyone receives their packages. 

If you don't know how to get to the swap information here it is.
Go into the Mains Section. Click on Swap and group activities. Click swap information and roster. There is a form in the information that you need to copy and paste into a pm. Fill it out and pm it to me. 

If you have any questions, concerns, etc. please pm myself or hooknneedler and we will try to get back with you as soon as possible. 

Thank you for all of the support that you have given me. It is nice to know that people appreciate the time that we put in to make this happen. I love swapping and I believe that everyone else is having as much fun with it as I am. 

I am looking forward to hearing from all of you. Have a great day.

Best Wishes,

Tracy H


----------



## onesoutherngal

hi! I already sent you a request via pm...do i need to send it again?


----------



## softspots

I'm excited for July Swap, even though I haven't gotten Junes Package yet. This is SO Fun . Count me IN. I sent a pm already
Do you need another?


----------



## jmai5421

I also sent information for the July swap. Do you still have it, did I send it too early, do I need to resend it?
Judy


----------



## pridie

How much does it usually cost to send a package from Canada say to Australia? I know the swap is suppose to be only $10.00 but I think people are sending over and above that amount. I am just trying to figure out the grand total.


----------



## purl2diva

How do we contact hookneedler?


----------



## knitgalore

I usually go to the store for my 10.00 or under things. But so far nobody has said I couldn't put in stuff from my stash or white elephants. I try to make the package as interesting as I can and put in what I would like to receive. I think this is why you might feel we are not sticking to the limit. I spent more on postage and confirmation than the box cost. But it is my gift to myself. Making someone else happy and surprised is my payoff. I do hope you will join us.


----------



## Malsy37

what kind of things are ususally sent?


----------



## porlebeke

I'm interested in the July Swap.

Pauline Orlebeke
porlebeke


----------



## knitgalore

Well, when you get your swap partner you get a list of her likes, dislikes, Collections, etc. You then find stuff you think she might like. I work at a thrift shop and find lots there. I collect even if I am not swapping. But it is addicting, and I love it. I got a thank you PM from my swap person. She said she was happy.


----------



## knitgalore

Let me think.I put in one skein of beautiful Wool blend yarn. Some stationary, candles, sour gummy worms (per her request). She requested no knitting gadgets. By the time I was finished I would have loved my box. There was more. I just don't remember.


----------



## SDKATE57

Please remove me from the July swap, we will be out of town, and I won't be able to get things done. Thanks, Tracy.

Cathy Jacobson

I'll be baaaaaack!


----------



## nymboida

Hi Tracy, New to the site and would love to join the swap....pls let me know what I need to do to get on the list and anything else you think I may need to know....Great Fun...Heather :thumbup:


----------



## dfrecker

INTERESTED GIVE INSTRUCTION FOR FIRST TIME SIGN UP

BINKY


----------



## knittingneedles

purl2diva said:


> How do we contact hookneedler?


It's hookNNeedler just search her on buddy list and the name will pop up.. then PM her... (I think it's a her!! lol)


----------



## Bar413

I am in. Sent you a PM.


----------



## sassafras123

I would love to participate. Not sure what it involves. Do you swap projects, patterns.


----------



## Nonan

Thanks for all the work that you do to organize this swap. It must be a tremendous chore and I appreciate all your efforts.


----------



## Grandma Dot

I am sitting here in a fog wondering "what is pm" besides after noon?


----------



## knittingneedles

Grandma Dot said:


> I am sitting here in a fog wondering "what is pm" besides after noon?


Private Message...


----------



## Jessie Gill

Hi Tracey,

I would like to join the July swap
Jess
Jessie Gill
89a Strathalbyn Road
ALDGATE 5154 South Australia Aust
[email protected]
0458 572 637
Love all colours
Anything 
Probably 8ply
Strawberries and Cream
They are all good metal, plastic, wood
No real preference
Probably green
Anything with artificial sweeteners
Ones that are not soft or have a harsh feel
Enjoy all types of knitting or crochet
Small old style dishes/plates eg butter dish with pics on them
gardening, sewing, spinning, spending time with friends
Only Msg
Yes
doing family history research and sudoko puzzles 
Cant think of anything off the top of my head
Latte
Live in the Adelaide Hills, have four grown up children and one little grandson so far, love knitting for hubby and all the family including my dad, for friends and for the local charity shop

Cheer Jess


----------



## nymboida

Jessie Gill said:


> Hi Tracey,
> 
> I would like to join the July swap
> Jess
> Jessie Gill
> 89a Strathalbyn Road
> ALDGATE 5154 South Australia Aust
> [email protected]
> 0458 572 637
> Love all colours
> Anything
> Probably 8ply
> Strawberries and Cream
> They are all good metal, plastic, wood
> No real preference
> Probably green
> Anything with artificial sweeteners
> Ones that are not soft or have a harsh feel
> Enjoy all types of knitting or crochet
> Small old style dishes/plates eg butter dish with pics on them
> gardening, sewing, spinning, spending time with friends
> Only Msg
> Yes
> doing family history research and sudoko puzzles
> Cant think of anything off the top of my head
> Latte
> Live in the Adelaide Hills, have four grown up children and one little grandson so far, love knitting for hubby and all the family including my dad, for friends and for the local charity shop
> 
> Cheer Jess


Hi Another Australian - I also would like to join the swap for July..maybe as Australians we could swap and save on postage - not sure how to go about it... heather


----------



## onesoutherngal

hi ladies...you should send her a pm...private messege...so your information is not out there for all to see click on her name and then click on "send pm" under her name


----------



## nymboida

onesoutherngal said:


> hi ladies...you should send her a pm...private messege...so your information is not out there for all to see click on her name and then click on "send pm" under her name


thanks


----------



## clogden21

I already sent you a request via pm...do i need to send it again?


----------



## Melz

I sent a PM this past weekend and it still says it's unread, should I send it again or wait a few more days? I would like to participate in July's swap and don't want to miss the deadline.


----------



## maryrose

hi ladies, i just sent tracy a PM to include me too in the july "swap".


----------



## Judy M

Malsy37 said:


> what kind of things are usually sent?


almost anything - yarn, knitting supplies/accessories, handmade items, candles, books, candy, tea, coffee, white elephants

When you get your secret pal information you will also get some ideas of what they are interested in and might like.

Actually I think it is totally up to you.


----------



## Judy M

Melz said:


> I sent a PM this past weekend and it still says it's unread, should I send it again or wait a few more days? I would like to participate in July's swap and don't want to miss the deadline.[/quote
> 
> Have you filled out the personal information form? I'm sure she will read all the PM before she selects anyone's Secret Pal.


----------



## Judy M

purl2diva said:


> How do we contact hookneedler?


Click on Private Message at the top of the page. Type in the name and then add your message.


----------



## Judy M

porlebeke said:


> I'm interested in the July Swap.
> 
> Pauline Orlebeke
> porlebeke


Send TracyH a private message Fill out the personal information form if you haven't already done that.


----------



## Judy M

SDKATE57 said:


> Please remove me from the July swap, we will be out of town, and I won't be able to get things done. Thanks, Tracy.
> 
> Cathy Jacobson
> 
> I'll be baaaaaack!


You need to send TracyH a private message, I think


----------



## Judy M

nymboida said:


> Hi Tracy, New to the site and would love to join the swap....pls let me know what I need to do to get on the list and anything else you think I may need to know....Great Fun...Heather :thumbup:


See message from TracyH at the top of page 1.


----------



## maryrose

hi, i believe tracy sends us the forms for us to fill out on our actual e-mails. i believe she will send our forms by e-mail buy the end of this month.


----------



## knittingneedles

Go to Main page... then swaps etc. then go to Swap Roster and you will see the form you need to fill out, I put it in a word doc then cut and pasted it into a PM to TracyH.
She takes care of the rest!!!!!!
And then you wait for Christmas in July!!!


----------



## Malsy37

thanks sounds like fun


----------



## ATLflightattendant

I too am interested and looking forward to my first swap in July.
I followed your instructions and sent a PM to you on 6/13. Have not heard anything back just yet, but figured you are waiting till everyone gets their response(s) in to you by the deadline of 6/26. Look forward to hearing from you, and thanks in advance for coordinating the swap!


----------



## maryrose

hi, we are supposed to PM tracy, give her our home e-mail address, she sends us the form that we fill out concerning ourselves then we e-mail it back to tracy.


----------



## ATLflightattendant

sounds good...I just copied and pasted all the information requested, (which included my email address on the info) and then PM'd her. Look forward to this as this is my first time! :>)


----------



## clogden21

Tracy, I was wondering if you read all the pm's at once, when it gets closer to the cut off date? If so I will relax. I enjoyed June's Swap so much, I do not want to miss July's.

I hope my swappee has received her package.


----------



## knittingneedles

clogden21 said:


> Tracy, I was wondering if you read all the pm's at once, when it gets closer to the cut off date? If so I will relax. I enjoyed June's Swap so much, I do not want to miss July's.
> 
> I hope my swappee has received her package.


It took Tracy a few days to get back to me too.. but she was very efficient and got the whole thing done.. so no worries...just sit back and relax (maybe knit???) and she will be in touch at some point...


----------



## knittingneedles

Hi Atlfightattendant, I was wondering 1. if you ever get a chance to knit on a flight? 2. If you ever come across many people knitting on flights? I remember one of my flights from JFK to FLL a woman next to me who was a new knitter was struggling with the English way of knitting (throwing the yarn) so I taught her Continental and even the flight attendant stopped by to watch and talk to us about knitting.. It was great.. we could have started a knitting group right there!!! Have yarn will travel!!


----------



## mama879

just click on her name under author on left. Her profile will come then pick PM to private message her. Tracey H


----------



## ATLflightattendant

@KnittingNeedles...I enjoy taking my knitting with me on my longer layovers, or when I have time inbetween flights. I have met so many wonderful knitters onboard, and enjoy stopping to talk to them and ask what they are working on.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

I read in another thread that Tracey is tied up with a death in the family right now... so give her a little more time to respond to all our PMs.

Tracey, so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Malsy37 said:


> what kind of things are ususally sent?


We each fill out a questionaire that is given to our swap partners. When you get one for your 'person', you will get an idea of what they like/don't like, hobbies, what they like to knit, etc. Use that information to put together a box of goodies for them.

I think most people expect to get some yarn or something to use in their knitting, maybe something to eat or drink, and some surprises.

You aren't supposed to spend more than $10 on the contents, but you can put in some 'extras' that you have in your stash. You don't count the postage in the $10, that is additional.

If you read the June and May swap threads, you will see what kinds of packages people sent. It really depends on what you see on the questionaire...

Have fun!


----------



## wendy ann

Hi,
I told you I wanted to do the July swap. I wasn't sure if I needed to resomitt my June form for July. Everything would be the same as then.
I sent to who you paired me up with and she loved it. However who ever you gave my name to has never sent me anything. I want to do July for sure.
Dont mean any extra work for you, wish I could help in someway so I just pray for you and everyone here. God's Blessings,
Wendy


----------



## maryrose

tracy is supposed to sent us our forms thru our e-mails. she hasn't gotten to us yet.


----------



## Grandma Laurie

maryrose said:


> tracy is supposed to sent us our forms thru our e-mails. she hasn't gotten to us yet.


Maryrose, Tracy does not send us the form to fill out in our email. The form is in the Swaps and Group Activities in the main section. What she sends us is the form that the person we get filled out. You need to go to the Swaps section, copy & paste and fill out the form in a PM to TracyH. This is how you get into the swap. Do it soon because the swap closes on June 26th. I don't want you to miss out.


----------



## maryrose

Grandma Laurie said:


> maryrose said:
> 
> 
> 
> tracy is supposed to sent us our forms thru our e-mails. she hasn't gotten to us yet.
> 
> 
> 
> Maryrose, Tracy does not send us the form to fill out in our email. The form is in the Swaps and Group Activities in the main section. What she sends us is the form that the person we get filled out. You need to go to the Swaps section, copy & paste and fill out the form in a PM to TracyH. This is how you get into the swap. Do it soon because the swap closes on June 26th. I don't want you to miss out.
Click to expand...

hi, thank you for telling me what to do. i just copied & paste the info to tracy's PM. now i shouldn't miss it.


----------



## Grandma Laurie

maryrose said:


> Grandma Laurie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maryrose said:
> 
> 
> 
> tracy is supposed to sent us our forms thru our e-mails. she hasn't gotten to us yet.
> 
> 
> 
> Maryrose, Tracy does not send us the form to fill out in our email. The form is in the Swaps and Group Activities in the main section. What she sends us is the form that the person we get filled out. You need to go to the Swaps section, copy & paste and fill out the form in a PM to TracyH. This is how you get into the swap. Do it soon because the swap closes on June 26th. I don't want you to miss out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great, I'm glad you got in for July!
> 
> hi, thank you for telling me what to do. i just copied & paste the info to tracy's PM. now i shouldn't miss it.
Click to expand...


----------



## saima.phillips

how does this swap thing work ??


----------



## Bitsey

Tracy, I hope you have received info ffrom me. I am pretty sure that I did it right. Bitsey


----------



## maryrose

hi, i had my son copy & paste my info to tracy's PM. i didn't know how to do it. but i'm so glad that grandma Laurie told me what i had to do. i thought tracy would get back to us. if i went by what i thought, i'd miss the july swap.


----------



## Maureen knits

saima.phillips said:


> how does this swap thing work ??


Go to "home" at top of page. Then choose "Main" and select "swaps and group activities" from there, select "Secret Pal Swap Roster and Information". You will see an explanation & directions on filling out questions & sending as PM to TracyH. Do it soon, as cutoff is 6/26. I cut and paste questions to a PM to her, and fill in my answers to each one.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Tracey usually posts a "last call" type of message, so just watch for it if you haven't heard from her. I think last time she posted all the names somewhere, so you can look for your name and pm her if it's not on the list.

If you told her you were 'in', then you are. Don't worry.


----------



## onesoutherngal

Sewbizgirl said:


> Tracey usually posts a "last call" type of message, so just watch for it if you haven't heard from her. I think last time she posted all the names somewhere, so you can look for your name and pm her if it's not on the list.
> 
> If you told her you were 'in', then you are. Don't worry.


i noticed my name was added to the roster today, so i know she is working on it


----------



## Bitsey

I looked and my name was not hadded to the roster. What should I do. Bitsey


----------



## Bitsey

Well, I PMed Tracy, so I hope I am not irritating the living daylights out of her..Bitsey


----------



## KraftyAnne

Where is the roster? This is my first time in the swap. Thanks


----------



## jogs4201

I already did request to participate in the July swap.:0)


----------



## Bitsey

I checked Jogs your name is on the roster. But alas mine is not. Ah well, such is life. On to pick up one of my daughter's dog. we are dog sitting for a week. Bitsey (susan)


----------



## maryrose

hi, i believe that was the old roster. i didn't get my new one yet.


----------



## mrssonsew

hi tracy I think you already have my name down for july- [email protected]


----------



## Bitsey

Hi, Bitsey here, where is the new roster. I went to the one listed, maybe Tracy hasn't finished doing her work.


----------



## Bitsey

Well, it took a total of 3 h ours and twenty minutes to drive to Fredericksburg and pick up pooch and come back. I think that i most likely will not get alot done today. So just relax, visit with good friends on the forum and maybe take a nap later. Bitsey(Susan)


----------



## maryrose

hi, we didn't get our new secret pal yet, right? when i went to check, my old "secret pal" was still there.


----------



## Bitsey

Maryrose, where do you look? I check the roster listed after the questionaire and my name is not listed but I did hear from Tracy. Apparently I sent in two forms and she wanted to know which one to use. So, from that I assume I am n the July swap. But I don't know where to check. Bitsey(susan)


----------



## maryrose

hi, all i got from tracy right now is a PM that i'm in for july.


----------



## maryrose

to Bitsey: did tracy recently send you a PM that you're in for july?


----------



## Bitsey

No, she didn't send me a PM. So I quess I am not in..Who knows maybe in August. Bitsey (Susan). Anyway, happy needles.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

The roster that is up now is the old roster, for June. You won't see the new roster up until Tracy finishes working on it. Last time it was towards the last couple days of the month.

If you have pm'd Tracy to say you wanted to trade for July, she will add you. Just give her time to do it.

As far as I know, the 'blanket' pm that Tracy sent out today was to all the June participants.


----------



## Bitsey

Good morning all. Was raining here on the east coast but now the sun shines. Aw, feel the humidity creep in. Don't you just love it. The only great thing about this is my tomato plants are loving this. And boating is nice. Off to the showers will check in later. Still no word on the July swap. Let me know if anyone has heard anything. Bitsey (susan)


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Good morning Bitsey, and all... Well it won't be long now and we will know who we will be sending a swap box to. I have been looking around, getting ideas, etc. but of course the final decisions can't be made until I find out the preferences of my "buddy". I like to know what kinds of things she/he likes to knit, so I can think of something to send along those lines. I hope they tell that in their questionaire. 

The excitement builds as we wait to 'meet' our new swap buddies...


----------



## Bitsey

Sewbiz, do you usually purchase enough yarn to make a sweater or what?


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Bitsey said:


> Sewbiz, do you usually purchase enough yarn to make a sweater or what?


For a swap gift? No... That would be too expensive for a swap. This swap has a limit of $10 (before postage), although I usually put stash stuff in it too. I have a pretty good-sized stash, LOL! If my partner said she only knits sweaters, I couldn't help her out yarn-wise... but maybe patterns or needles.

If they tell me they like to knit lace, or socks, or things for babies, or for felting, then I can choose a ball or two of appropriate yarn. It just helps to know what they like to knit.


----------



## tammie52

today is the last day to let tracyh know if you want to be in the july swap, just pm her and then she will sort it out from there, she will let us know when/were to find our swap partners remember she is very busy and it may take a bit of time sorting the july swap out hope this helps 
tammie


----------



## grandmasuzqt

hi tracey, I can't find a form to fill out for July swap...just a list of what I like or am interested in. please tell me where the form can be found...Thanks, grandmasuzqt


----------



## Bitsey

Hey grandma go up to HOME and click, then click on MAIN and pick out swap activities. Then click onto to july swap. scroll down and see form...cut and paste and send to Tracy. Bitsey(susan).

It took me two tries and I don't know if I made it yet.


----------



## knittingneedles

http://www.knittingparadise.com/group_activity.jsp?gracnum=2

This link will get you to the form you need to fill out and send in a PM to TracyH...

Then she will put you on the July Swap.. and you must tell her every month that you want to be on ... (you dont need to resend the form, unless you want to change things).

Good Luck and happy swapping!


----------



## Bitsey

Hey knitting, thanks for that ino. I did not realize you did not have to send in the form every month. That is great. Bitsey (susan)


----------



## Bitsey

Hey all, I hate to appear dumb, but how does one know if they have been picked for the swap? Susan


----------



## maryrose

bitsey: did tracy send you a PM telling you that she got you in the swap? she told me already. she didn't give us our new "secret pal" yet.


----------



## SDKATE57

Go back to the home page of the site, and click on t hat, and then below Knitting Paradise, there is a new thread called Group activities and swaps, click on that one and there will be a list of user names, find your user name and next to that will be the information of the person who is going to be your partner. I have never heard of someone "not" being picked for the swap, the last time I heard, there were 45 people Tracy hadn't heard from.....so tomorrow, check the Main Forum site, and follow the directions. Good luck.


----------



## Bitsey

I checked, my name not there yet. But that list has been there and it hasn't changed. susan


----------



## maryrose

did you PM tracy to tell her your name wasn't on it?


----------



## Bitsey

No, I didn't know I was supposed to. Tracy sent a PM becayse I mistakenly sent her two forms with info and she asked me which one to use. I told her which one and I apoligized (spelling?) FOR THE MISTAKE. isn't it strange how sometimes you see a word and cannot figure out if you spelled it correctly. Oh well, such is life. Susan


----------



## maryrose

hi, did you copy & paste your form to tracy?


----------



## Bitsey

Oh yes, in fact I accidently did it twice and that is why she PM ED ME AS TO WHICH ONE TO USE. Sorry I am not shouting..The room isd not bright and I hit caps. Susan

I went to home, then main, then swap activities, and then clicked onto secret pals and swap and scrolled down it says 192 users and my name is not there. Like I said much earlier..maybe in August. Susan


----------



## maryrose

that is the old roster. i know i saw it too. my secret pal from june was there. but we're supposed to get a new one. i think tracy knows to put you on as long as you copied & pasted the form to her PM.


----------



## Bitsey

Thanks maryrose. Ah well, off to bed for me. In about 30 minutes. Have to finish watching my show. Susan


----------



## Bitsey

OK Maryrose, thank you,NOW I truly am going to sit down and watch my show and then go to bed. Go figure I use to be a secretary and type lord knows how many words per minute. Susan


----------



## maryrose

yes, i know what you mean, it's my bedtime very soon. take care. i hope the july swap works out for you.


----------



## Knit Diva

Count me in July's Swap!


----------



## Bitsey

good morning, I just checked the roster abnd I am there!!!! Yea!, Ok, enough, go finish my coffee and get reayd for another great day 93 degrees feel like 105. Susan


----------



## fmick1229

Sent you a pm June 5 I was really early lol


----------



## maryrose

hi bitsey, i'm glad your on the july swap.


----------



## Bitsey

Maryrose, when do we find out about our secret pal? I think I need to go shopping..

I just noticed your are from Pa. My great-aunt use to have a hotel in Milford Pa. We use to go there when I was small. Oh, wonderful times. Susan


----------



## Bitsey

Yikes! Everyone left the room.


----------



## maryrose

hi bitsey, i believe by the end of this month we should know who our "secret pal" should be. yes, PA is a nice state to live in.


----------



## Bitsey

Well, sitting here munching chips...waiting for hubby to come in and have lunch. Just finished sewing the binding on the tote bag I was finishing up. Now to the handsewing, then back to knitting. Susan


----------



## SDKATE57

Just a little note, I know that we are all excited about the swaps each month and such. I have organized these types of swaps before with so many people, and then people who register and follow directions, and then those who don't, and those who are early, and those who are late. Tracy, I understand had a family funeral this month, we all know that those are tough....so let's give her a break. We usually get our information and partner by the 5 - 6 at the latest of each month...so let's be calm, knit some and just check back....if she has forgotten someone when all is said and done, she will make it right.... I know she will, been there done that.
Okay? If I have offended anyone by asking to give each other a break, I apologize, I didn't mean to.


----------



## KraftyAnne

SDKATE57 said:


> Just a little note, I know that we are all excited about the swaps each month and such. I have organized these types of swaps before with so many people, and then people who register and follow directions, and then those who don't, and those who are early, and those who are late. Tracy, I understand had a family funeral this month, we all know that those are tough....so let's give her a break. We usually get our information and partner by the 5 - 6 at the latest of each month...so let's be calm, knit some and just check back....if she has forgotten someone when all is said and done, she will make it right.... I know she will, been there done that.
> Okay? If I have offended anyone by asking to give each other a break, I apologize, I didn't mean to.


Well said


----------



## shayfaye

Thanks for the heads up on "being patient". I think it is just so much fun for everyone, that we all get anxious. I love participating this way and feel as though I have a new friend from last month, my first time doing this. I recommended it to someone else, so thanks again! You guys are great!


----------



## Bitsey

Anyone here? I hate walking into an empty room. I will check back later.


----------



## maryrose

hi, i'm here for now. i check in off & on.


----------



## Judy M

Where is the Secret Pal / Swap roster that I've seen mentioned? Please Thanks


----------



## Bitsey

Hi Judy, you have to go to "Home" then click onto main and then pick out swap roster. Hey maryrose, I see I missed you. Had to go out and tie up my tomatoes. Will check in this evening. Bitsey (susan)


----------



## maryrose

to judy: the old swap roster is still there. bitsey, have a nice day. i hope you have a nice garden this year.


----------



## Bitsey

We sould have a good one. But only tomatoes this year. We don't have very good soil. It is sand. So we stick with tomatoes...16 of them. Bitsey


----------



## Bitsey

WSorry, I did not mean to be abrupt...I am trying to finish this tote bag without screaming.

Sorry about that.


----------



## Judy M

Bitsey said:


> Hi Judy, you have to go to "Home" then click onto main and then pick out swap roster. Hey maryrose, I see I missed you. Had to go out and tie up my tomatoes. Will check in this evening. Bitsey (susan)


Still haven't found any roster any where. I've checked under main and under swaps. Have been doing this off and on for several weeks. Any detailed instructions would be appreciated. LOL


----------



## Judy M

Bitsey said:


> We sould have a good one. But only tomatoes this year. We don't have very good soil. It is sand. So we stick with tomatoes...16 of them. Bitsey


The best tomatoes we ever had in CA was when I had to dig deep to remove a large rock. Here we go a few inches and have rock hard clay. My yard is also too shaded to grow much but do have a few things planted, if the dang slugs would leave them alone.


----------



## hooknneedler

Judy M said:


> Bitsey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Judy, you have to go to "Home" then click onto main and then pick out swap roster. Hey maryrose, I see I missed you. Had to go out and tie up my tomatoes. Will check in this evening. Bitsey (susan)
> 
> 
> 
> Still haven't found any roster any where. I've checked under main and under swaps. Have been doing this off and on for several weeks. Any detailed instructions would be appreciated. LOL
Click to expand...

Judy,

Use this link and once it has opened up, you'll need to scroll down below the information sheet portion. The roster is on the bottom of the page...

http://www.knittingparadise.com/group_activity.jsp?gracnum=2


----------



## Judy M

hooknneedler said:


> Judy M said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bitsey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Judy, you have to go to "Home" then click onto main and then pick out swap roster. Hey maryrose, I see I missed you. Had to go out and tie up my tomatoes. Will check in this evening. Bitsey (susan)
> 
> 
> 
> Still haven't found any roster any where. I've checked under main and under swaps. Have been doing this off and on for several weeks. Any detailed instructions would be appreciated. LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Judy,
> 
> Use this link and once it has opened up, you'll need to scroll down below the information sheet portion. The roster is on the bottom of the page...
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/group_activity.jsp?gracnum=2
Click to expand...

Thank you so much. Wish someone had told me that earlier.


----------



## knit1purl2

This is my first swap. I do see the roster and my user name is listed. When I click on my user name, it takes me to my profile. How do we find our swap partner? Thanks.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

knit1purl2 said:


> This is my first swap. I do see the roster and my user name is listed. When I click on my user name, it takes me to my profile. How do we find our swap partner? Thanks.


Swap partners have not been revealed yet. Wait until July...


----------



## knit1purl2

Thanks, it looks like the roster comes first (so that we know we are on it) and then the swap partners come later. Got it!

This site is so interesting and addictive. I've knitted for over 40 years and have learned a lot in the last couple months. 
Helen


----------



## Stitched Up

I would love to join your Swap, but I am not sure how? please inform me of a simple way so that I may join in. Sky


----------



## hooknneedler

The deadline has passed to join for July, but you're more than welcome to join for August. Here's the easy way...

Go to this link: http://www.knittingparadise.com/group_activity.jsp?gracnum=2

Read down through the instructions, then copy the info questions and paste them into a private message to Tracy H

Once you've copied them into the message, fill in your answers to each line and then send it to her. She'll put you on the list for August.

Then each month after that, you'll need to send Tracy a PM saying that you want to participate. You don't need to resend the info sheet unless you have changes to make.

If you have troubles with this, PM me and I'll get you through it.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

knit1purl2 said:


> Thanks, it looks like the roster comes first (so that we know we are on it) and then the swap partners come later. Got it!
> 
> This site is so interesting and addictive. I've knitted for over 40 years and have learned a lot in the last couple months.
> Helen


I know... it is fun! I spend way too many hours of the day here. (feeling guilty... :| )


----------



## Bitsey

Hey Sewbiz and all. Yes I spend too much time here. But it is comforting to chat with people that have the same interests. I feel so lucky.

JudyM I am sorry about that list business, I don't know how to post a link..One day I will learn. Hey I just learned how to cut and paste. I am not computer literate. I am lucky I can find e-mail. Bitsey(susan)

How do you get those smiley faces on your posts?


----------



## hooknneedler

Bitsey,

If you'll click reply or quote reply at the bottom of a post instead of using the quick reply box at the bottom, it will show you a list of smileys at the left of the screen. You can click on one of them to put them in the post. Hope this helps!


----------



## Bitsey

Thank you hookneedler...By the way Love Love the Mr. Pirot look. Ok, let me write that down. If I don;t tomorrow it will have fallen out of my ears. Bitsey(susan)


----------



## hooknneedler

Oh, Bitsey. You make me laugh! Thank you for the compliment on the 'stache. I made it for my daughter to take to high school to surprise a teacher of hers who loved practical jokes. He absolutely loved it after he got over the initial shock of turning around and seeing her with a moustache! I swiped it long enough to take a pic.


----------



## Bitsey

Thank you Hooknneedler. I just love this forum. So many wonderful people. Well, off to finish dinner, almost 7 PM on the coast here. Then to my most wonderful chair to watch my "junk"..HGTV, Food, Closer and what ever. By the way I have 3 daughters, all are mommies now. I think I pleasantly got them all back. Bitsey(susan)


----------



## maryrose

hi, it's nice to get to know alittle about you ladies. i'm 47yrs. old, i'm married, have a son who's now 24. my son actually copied & pasted my form to tracy, i don't know how to do that yet.


----------



## hooknneedler

Maryrose, it'll get better. One of these days you'll know so much about the computer this will all seem funny! I still have to ask my 17 year old daughter how to do some stuff (and I'm a computer tech!). I'm 44, married with one daughter. Nice to meet you.


----------



## Bitsey

47? Your are a spring chicken as they say. I have 4 children, 1 son and 3 girls. the baby is 35 years old. I actually am old enough to be your mom. Scarey isn't? But, for some reason, the older I get, the younger I feel. and also, one sometimes developes the attitude of you can do what you want. If people don't like it...they can leave. I am not trying to be mean. I am just having fun. It is fun to be around people with your same interests, who are fun and interesting. I amso excited that I stumbled onto this forum and found you wonderful people. Bitsey(susan)


----------



## Bitsey

I just want to say I am 66 and I have to ask everyone how to do stuff. I will just have to get one of those Mr. Pirot things. Bitsey


----------



## Bitsey

It's a good thing we are all not in the same room. My husband would have to run and hide with all the female chatter. What a kick!


----------



## hooknneedler

Bitsey said:


> I just want to say I am 66 and I have to ask everyone how to do stuff. I will just have to get one of those Mr. Pirot things. Bitsey


Here's where I found the pattern...
http://www.craftster.org/forum/index.php?topic=304275.0

Now, we'll want to see pictures, of course!


----------



## Bitsey

Oh right, i DON'T KNOW HOW TO DO THAT. i HAVE TO WAIT FOR YOUNGEST CHILD TO GET BACK FROM BEACH AND COME TO SEE ME. Sorry about the caps...bifocals you know. All my children live in the Warrenton area, where we use to live. Except we ran away from home and decided to live on the water. Now they come here every chance they get. Two of their boats live here. We might have to run further away...think about it. Ok, let me look and copy. Bitsey(my kitty's name) Susan(real name was taken.)


----------



## hooknneedler

Oh how I think I would love to sit across the table from you ladies. I have enjoyed the giggles (even when I haven't posted). Just watching the swap discussion boards keeps me going. You all are such a delight. Bitsey, if I lived closer, I'd come and teach you how to get your pics on the forum. Hopefully your youngest will come soon.


----------



## Bitsey

Ok, ok, here's what I will do:

2 8oz, cream cheese
2 roasted chicken breasts diced and chopped
1 cup of Ranch dressing
1 bottle of Franks hot sauce
2 cups shredded cheese

bake at 350 degrees - 15 minutes add extra cheese cook another 10 minutes.

Now who is bring the chips and who is bringing the beer and the wine?I will wait here. Bitsey (susan) Enjoy

Oh, by the way Hook..I have 2 totally disfunctional crazy Aunts in Tulsa. Stay far away. S


----------



## Maureen

Sorry, I am new to this. The mains section? Where is that? I see aI am too late for the Juloy swap, but is it every month?

Any help would be appreciated,

Maureen


----------



## Bitsey

Yes Maureen it is every month.. PM Hooknneedler and she will give you alink for August. Sorry I haven't learned that yet. Bitsey (Susan)


----------



## mrssonsew

;-) thanks for the recipe I will be makin it


----------



## Bitsey

Oh, I just came back, (my computer isalways on line if I am home...we have that wireless stuff. I don't know. I just live here. Yes, make the recipe, although it is not low fat. Do I gather from your name you are a sewer. I am. Also, knit and crochet. But I am quicker to sew, because I am such a slow slow knitter. Bitsey (susan)


----------



## maryrose

hi, nice to meet you too hooknneedler. anyway, what are you ladies knitting right now. i'm knitting a dishcloth with houses going across.


----------



## Bitsey

Maryrose, you are back. yea. How do you knit a dish cloth with houses? Isn't that alot of work? Bitsey. Are you bringing the chips?


----------



## maryrose

bitsey, i also like sewing with my sewing machine. i made curtains for my house.


----------



## clogden21

Hello everyone, I am so looking forward to the next swap.

Maryrose and bitsey, I also sew, mostly cloths when I get the time.


----------



## Bitsey

Maryrose, I will have to send you a pattern and show you what I am making. Of course, I still don't know how to take a picture. But it is a tote bag that can be used for carry-on luggage when traveling. Two outside pockets, inside two dividers, with two zippered pockets and two side pockets with elastic. Gosh, sometimes my eyes and spelling and typing fingers don't work as well anymore. Bitsey(Susan)


----------



## maryrose

actually, no, it's very easy. the free pattern is on www.knittingcentral.com and go to free directory and one will say dishcloths.and they have loads of free patterns. i also copied a sheep bobble one too. i'm knitting some dishcloths so i can get used to the knitting stitches since i'm still new to knitting. i've been crocheting since i was 18. i crochet doilies thru the yrs. (see on my profile)


----------



## clogden21

Enrolled users: 212 this is a lot of people on the swaps. lots of stuff flying across the world. nifty.


----------



## Bitsey

Oh my gosh. I could not even begin to do that. I have a crocheted bedspread and tablecloth that my grandmother crocheted. It makes me cringe if I had to do that. It is so tiny.


----------



## Bitsey

Yes clogn it is nifty and exciting. What kind of clothes did you make?


----------



## Bitsey

Gosh, this place is addictive. I will probably have to go through a "12 step program" this wicked. Bitsey

Oh Mary rose you left again.


----------



## maryrose

oh no, i'm still here.


----------



## Bitsey

well, anyway, as soon as I can figure out to to that picutre thing, and if you are interested I will send you that pattern. Bitsey 

PS and anyone else who is interested. B


----------



## maryrose

ok.


----------



## Bitsey

do they have other patterns on that knitting central?


----------



## Bitsey

I am going to have to park myself pretty soon. Bitsey


----------



## maryrose

hi, yes, they have sweaters, socks, kitchen things, the list goes on. they also have crochet central free patterns too.


----------



## Bitsey

Ok, that's it! 12 stepper here I come. I need to stop tonight, my eyes are starting to get sleepy. I think I will say goodnight ladies and catch you in the morn. My pillow awaits.


----------



## Bitsey

Now see Maryrose, I was being so good and you answered my, and here I go again. Ok, I promise I will go there tomorrow. Bitsey


----------



## maryrose

you will like knitting central free patterns. i do. good nite.


----------



## Bitsey

I came to close down my computer and there you were. I think I will like it. Good nite. Bitsey


----------



## Maureen

How does one write to hookneedler?


----------



## ATLflightattendant

@Maureen...go to top of page and click on "Private Messages", then click on "Compose New Message", type your message in the box, and send it to her online name. Good luck!


----------



## ATLflightattendant

....one more way is to find her name on a thread, and in the left hand column where it shows who is online or has posted, click on her online screen name, and the message box will automatically pop up.


----------



## knitgalore

Judy M said:


> Bitsey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Judy, you have to go to "Home" then click onto main and then pick out swap roster. Hey maryrose, I see I missed you. Had to go out and tie up my tomatoes. Will check in this evening. Bitsey (susan)
> 
> 
> 
> Still haven't found any roster any where. I've checked under main and under swaps. Have been doing this off and on for several weeks. Any detailed instructions would be appreciated. LOL
Click to expand...

Hi Judy, I don't know when you posted this but Tracy takes down June to put up July. Just keep watching the board and you will see all the fun we have and try to join in for August. I haven't been on here very long, but learn so much and have so much fun listening to all these very helpful people. There are some great online visitors who are not women. Alberta :lol:


----------



## clogden21

Right now I am doing skirts for my self (sewing)

(knitting) Designing baby cloths is also one of my hobbies



Bitsey said:


> Yes clogn it is nifty and exciting. What kind of clothes did you make?


----------



## clogden21

You can also click on her name if she has posted a message recently this will bring up her name, then you can click on "PM" and send it that way.



ATLflightattendant said:


> @Maureen...go to top of page and click on "Private Messages", then click on "Compose New Message", type your message in the box, and send it to her online name. Good luck!


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Woo hoo, got my 'pal's name... I also got a pm from Tracy, as did all of you I'm sure, about doing a Christmas theme or at least one small ornament. I am disappointed that this was chosen, as my box from June was Christmas themed. She knit me a Christmas stocking. What about the people who may not want Christmas in July, or may not celebrate it? I love Christmas, don't get me wrong, just don't need another ornament. SO... whoever draws my name, I am releasing you from the ornament obligation! Don't make one (unless you really, really wanted to) and I won't tell anybody!

Other than that, I'm excited to go put together a box for my dear 'pal'... I will be good and make her an ornament.


----------



## onesoutherngal

i've been musing all afternoon about that part of it...i have never even considered knitting an ornament...thinking i may combine some talents and stretch my brain a little doing this swap...will def'ly expand my skills...hmmmmmmmm


----------



## Bitsey

Sometimes I wonder if these people are bored?! They need more hobbies. Bitsey(susan)


----------



## Bitsey

Oh, gosh, now I have gone and done it again and offended everyone. I am truley sorry if I have. Just how in the heck does one knit a christmas ornament? Me(hoof-in-mouth) Bitsey


----------



## maryrose

hi, i finally got my "secret pal" today. i hope you all are doing okay today.


----------



## Bitsey

Hey Maryrose. I'm happy for you. Any patterns for Xmas ornaments? Bitsey


----------



## maryrose

i went to crochet central website. i found a free ornament to do.


----------



## Melz

Are there any other swappers who want to release their pal from the christmas in July?
I have never knitted a christmas ornament, but I will try my best. I think I can, I think I can.....


----------



## onesoutherngal

Melz said:


> Are there any other swappers who want to release their pal from the christmas in July?
> I have never knitted a christmas ornament, but I will try my best. I think I can, I think I can.....


I am fine with whatever my swap pal wants to do...either way. ornament or no will be fine...just excited to finally get to be IN a swap instead of reading how much fun everyone else is having


----------



## Sewbizgirl

For those who want ornament patterns, here are a few :roll: :

http://www.knittingpatterncentral.com/directory/christmas.php


----------



## maryrose

hi, whoever has my name, there is no pressure to make an ornament, but that is up to you.


----------



## Bitsey

I agree. Whoever has Bitsey does not have to knit an ornament. Everyone is so busy. Bitsey(Susan)

PS For those who wanted that tote bag pattern it has to wait until after the holiday. I live in "holiday Lane" and children and extras coming for the weekend. Bitsey (susan)


----------



## knittingneedles

OH ME TOO! Anyone who gets me is free and clear not to make any Christmas Ornaments for me!! 
Thanks and can't wait!! 

Knittingneedles


----------



## maryrose

hi, bitsey, take your time about showing your pattern. looks like something i'd like to make.


----------



## Bitsey

I have a FEELING i AM PROBABLY IN THE WRONG PLACE. i CAN KNIT, AND i CAN KNIT AN iRISH KNIT SWEATER, BUT i AM EXTREMELY SLow. Sorry I hit that cap thing. I love to knit, but Iam a faster sewer. Tracy mentioned just knitting it up in one evening. Egads. I am over my head. Susan


----------



## Bitsey

Ok. Maryrose, it is not something I can post . I would have to mail it out. It is complicated. It isn;t cheap to make, but it is a wonderful gift. It probably takes at least 5 yards of fabric. Like I mentioned earlier. When I get some adult child here to show me how to post pictures...I will take pictures of the ones I still have so you can see them..Gosh I wish everyone lived closer. Susan


----------



## onesoutherngal

bitsey, we are all at different levels, have different knitting techniques that intrigue us, and have different needs that lead us to different projects...much less different physical limitations some of us face...don't feel you are in the wrong place....as long as you love knitting and can enjoy and appreciate the pictures and threads, then you are in the RIGHT place...and we would miss you if you left us


----------



## maryrose

i don't knit fast either. i can crochet kind of fast. i'm not an expert sewer, but i did sew & make curtains for my home. nothing fancy. just a straight basic curtain. i sew lace on top. now i'm trying to learn how to sew my own leggings from a pattern i bought off e-bay for 99 cents.


----------



## Bitsey

Ok Maryrose. Southerngal thanks for the encouragment. Lord the spelling has gone to heck. Maryrose, please explain how does one sew leggings. I thought those were like a polyester fabric sort of like extra thick stockings. Now what I know about fashion is awful. I wear button-down collar shirts from Bean and jeans from walmart.Hey I can't help it I gained 25 lbs when I quit smoking. So now I spend money on fabric. Now back to leggings...tell me. Susan


----------



## Bitsey

Hey, I have an idea. Tell me honestly if I need to scram. What if we all did a recipe swap of our most favorite dish, or whatever...a munchie. Sounds too good to me. Susan


----------



## maryrose

hi bitsey, i just bought the pattern. i haven't started it yet. i HOPE i can do it. i did make a bunch of aprons for myself from a pattern.


----------



## Bitsey

Hey Maryrose. What fabrics are you going to use? Don't worry, if you can read a pattern you can make anything. Just read two or three times before sewing and have your seam ripper handy. I can't tell how many times I have been making something, and I screw up...and I think oh, well, then I remember what I have taught one of my granddaughters. If you are going to make it, make it right. Take the time and rip it out. Tell me about the pattern tomorrow and yell if you need help. Susan


----------



## knittingneedles

Bitsey said:


> Hey, I have an idea. Tell me honestly if I need to scram. What if we all did a recipe swap of our most favorite dish, or whatever...a munchie. Sounds too good to me. Susan


Hi, there already is a thread called Post Recipes Here under Chit-Chat that has tons of recipes already.. just add whatever you like.. and also the Tea weekends (start on Fridays thru Sunday evenings) always has recipes that start with David...

SO go for it.. would love to see more recipes listed!!!


----------



## granny

i don't know who has me but i would rather not have anything x-mas so feel free to exclude that part. I did get my pal & am so happy with her. hope i do her justice!!


----------



## maryrose

bitsey, i bought knit fabric made for the leggings at joann's fabrics. i sent for elastic thru home sew catalog (i don't know if you heard of it) i get alot more elastic and cheaper thru home sew, plus i have a coupon for shipping only 99 cents.


----------



## AusaicMosaic

Bitsey said:


> Hey Maryrose. What fabrics are you going to use? Don't worry, if you can read a pattern you can make anything. Just read two or three times before sewing and have your seam ripper handy. I can't tell how many times I have been making something, and I screw up...and I think oh, well, then I remember what I have taught one of my granddaughters. If you are going to make it, make it right. Take the time and rip it out. Tell me about the pattern tomorrow and yell if you need help. Susan


I have just trawled through 12 pages of "July Swap" and it should be called the "Bitsey and MaryRose show"
I don't like to rain on your parade but I think all the toing and froing that you have been doing could well have been put in Private Messages as some of it certainly was not really about the July swap and it makes it a long topic if looking for something specific.
I hope I am not upsetting either of you - just thought there might be a better place.
Bitsey (Susan) you only need to sing off as Susan as we can see your details on the left column.
I had a lot of people addressing me as AusaicMosaic and my name is Beth so I always sign off Beth hoping that everyone will get the message that the AusaicMosaic is just the user name. Beth is the only name I have and is not even short for Elizabeth either so I appreciate people getting it right

I must say (as someone else did) your post were fun to read anyway

Cheers Beth


----------



## mrssonsew

yea, glad someome asked bitsey and maryrose to go on PM thats what I do when I want to talk back and forth. thank you, happy knittin carol


----------



## mrssonsew

I went to chit and chat did you say they had recipes ( I love new recipes) but unable to find (HELP)


----------



## Bitsey

My apologies to one and all.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

AusaicMosaic said:


> Bitsey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Maryrose. What fabrics are you going to use? Don't worry, if you can read a pattern you can make anything. Just read two or three times before sewing and have your seam ripper handy. I can't tell how many times I have been making something, and I screw up...and I think oh, well, then I remember what I have taught one of my granddaughters. If you are going to make it, make it right. Take the time and rip it out. Tell me about the pattern tomorrow and yell if you need help. Susan
> 
> 
> 
> I have just trawled through 12 pages of "July Swap" and it should be called the "Bitsey and MaryRose show"
> I don't like to rain on your parade but I think all the toing and froing that you have been doing could well have been put in Private Messages as some of it certainly was not really about the July swap and it makes it a long topic if looking for something specific.
> I hope I am not upsetting either of you - just thought there might be a better place.
> Bitsey (Susan) you only need to sing off as Susan as we can see your details on the left column.
> I had a lot of people addressing me as AusaicMosaic and my name is Beth so I always sign off Beth hoping that everyone will get the message that the AusaicMosaic is just the user name. Beth is the only name I have and is not even short for Elizabeth either so I appreciate people getting it right
> 
> I must say (as someone else did) your post were fun to read anyway
> 
> Cheers Beth
Click to expand...

You said this fairly diplomatically, but it would have been appropriate to tell them this through PRIVATE message, as well. They should not have to be called out and embarrassed for being friendly... OUCH.


----------



## SDKATE57

Don't worry about fast Bitsey, there are many learners here and many people to help you through learning the ins and outs of doing other things besides an Irish sweater. HOwever, if you wanted to make up one for me, I'd love it!

Glad you are here.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

SDKATE57 said:


> Don't worry about fast Bitsey, there are many learners here and many people to help you through learning the ins and outs of doing other things besides an Irish sweater. HOwever, if you wanted to make up one for me, I'd love it!
> 
> Glad you are here.


Me too... I enjoy your funny comments!


----------



## Bitsey

Thank you everyone, and I will try to stick to the rules. Now off to fix sammies for the boat. Will chat tonight and go through my stash for secret pal. Susan


----------



## maryrose

hi everyone, i'm sorry you're right. me and bitsey should PM each other about sewing. i'm glad to be in the july swap. i just crocheted a cute ornament for my "secret pal".


----------



## AusaicMosaic

Bitsey and Maryrose, APOLOGY
I am very sorry if I have upset you by my message.
I do not have a mean bone in my body and thought my comments would be taken in the manner they were given, I forget that we need to use emoticons so that the printed word does not come across with the wrong meaning!
That is why they were invented isn't?
I am sorry that other people felt the need to go to bat for you as I think by these latest post of both of yours, that you possibly did not take offense as much as some others may have.

Again please accept my apology

Beth


----------



## maryrose

hi, that's okay.


----------



## clogden21

This is so right thank you for posting this



Sewbizgirl said:


> AusaicMosaic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bitsey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Maryrose. What fabrics are you going to use? Don't worry, if you can read a pattern you can make anything. Just read two or three times before sewing and have your seam ripper handy. I can't tell how many times I have been making something, and I screw up...and I think oh, well, then I remember what I have taught one of my granddaughters. If you are going to make it, make it right. Take the time and rip it out. Tell me about the pattern tomorrow and yell if you need help. Susan
> 
> 
> 
> I have just trawled through 12 pages of "July Swap" and it should be called the "Bitsey and MaryRose show"
> I don't like to rain on your parade but I think all the toing and froing that you have been doing could well have been put in Private Messages as some of it certainly was not really about the July swap and it makes it a long topic if looking for something specific.
> I hope I am not upsetting either of you - just thought there might be a better place.
> Bitsey (Susan) you only need to sing off as Susan as we can see your details on the left column.
> I had a lot of people addressing me as AusaicMosaic and my name is Beth so I always sign off Beth hoping that everyone will get the message that the AusaicMosaic is just the user name. Beth is the only name I have and is not even short for Elizabeth either so I appreciate people getting it right
> 
> I must say (as someone else did) your post were fun to read anyway
> 
> Cheers Beth
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You said this fairly diplomatically, but it would have been appropriate to tell them this through PRIVATE message, as well. They should not have to be called out and embarrassed for being friendly... OUCH.
Click to expand...


----------



## Bitsey

Hey one and all. How is the "Secret Pal" business going. I have not done a thing today. And shopping tomorrow and the kids start coming. Daughter #3 starting by with her 3 brood. ThenSat. son & lovely wife with friends come Sat morning. I shall sleep on monday, take the trash away. Then think about secret pal on Tuesday. Gosh I feel tired already. Susan


----------



## Bitsey

It has been quiet around here. Very somber. Oh, on to dinner. S


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Bitsey said:


> It has been quiet around here. Very somber. Oh, on to dinner. S


Maybe everyone is knitting their ornament... ha! :mrgreen:


----------



## Bitsey

Hey sewbiz, like I said earlier...has to wait until Monday. can't deal with that now. Too much cleaning and shopping to do. I need a vacation. S


----------



## maryrose

hi, i like that, "maybe everyone is knitting their ornament".that was cute!


----------



## Maureen

I haven't gotten a secret pal, tho sent my stuff in just a couple of days ago. Wil I get a name soon?


----------



## maryrose

hi, did you go to home on top of page and click main then click swaps and scroll down to see if you got your secret pal?


----------



## Bitsey

Maureen, you are on the list. Bitsey(SUSAN).Check your Private messages.


----------



## maryrose

bitsey, look at your PM. i sent you the easiest/fastiest christmas ornament to crochet. but still go to crochet central for more ideas.


----------



## clogden21

I will be sending mine closer to payday. so looking forward to it.


----------



## knittingneedles

Got it all ready.. went out today and shopped till I dropped! Will send it out next couple of days.. Never did it so quickly...


----------



## maryrose

hi, i will be doing a little shopping this weekend for my "secret pal".


----------



## AusaicMosaic

The Christmas in July ornament will probably thrill a lot of people but my swap partner has already said she absolves her partner from making one and I wish to do the same (if you are reading this)

Given that we have no youngsters in our family now, I do not even celebrate Christmas in December let alone Christmas in July.

That's just who I am (I suppose)

Thanks Beth


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Maureen said:


> I haven't gotten a secret pal, tho sent my stuff in just a couple of days ago. Wil I get a name soon?


Maureen, actually you need to go to the swap roster (listed under "Main", then "Swaps and Group Activities" ). When you get to the roster of names, scroll down to your username, and your secret pal and all their info should be right there, opposite your name.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

knittingneedles said:


> Got it all ready.. went out today and shopped till I dropped! Will send it out next couple of days.. Never did it so quickly...


Me too... I have shopped and collected and all I have left to finish is an ornament. Then it will get mailed. I get more excited about planning a box then getting one. It's the most fun part. Tee hee hee... :mrgreen:


----------



## Sewbizgirl

AusaicMosaic said:


> The Christmas in July ornament will probably thrill a lot of people but my swap partner has already said she absolves her partner from making one and I wish to do the same (if you are reading this)
> 
> Given that we have no youngsters in our family now, I do not even celebrate Christmas in December let alone Christmas in July.
> 
> That's just who I am (I suppose)
> 
> Thanks Beth


Ahhh... clues. With a little bit of detective work I see you have gotten either me, maryrose, Bitsey, knittingneedles or granny.
Ha, ha, ha... :lol:

Welcome to the Grinch Club.


----------



## maryrose

yes, i like putting together the swap package too. i always hope the person will like it.


----------



## maryrose

hi, i don't have any of you ladies on this chat for my secret pal.


----------



## AusaicMosaic

Sewbizgirl said:


> AusaicMosaic said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Christmas in July ornament will probably thrill a lot of people but my swap partner has already said she absolves her partner from making one and I wish to do the same (if you are reading this)
> 
> Given that we have no youngsters in our family now, I do not even celebrate Christmas in December let alone Christmas in July.
> 
> That's just who I am (I suppose)
> 
> Thanks Beth
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhh... clues. With a little bit of detective work I see you have gotten either me, maryrose, Bitsey, knittingneedles or granny.
> Ha, ha, ha... :lol:
> 
> Welcome to the Grinch Club.
Click to expand...

Now Bonnie,
You will have to go to the top of the class
I told you I had read all the pages.
I will have to really make sure that my parcel is top of the class now as one of the above will be getting it.
I knew when I wrote the above message that I might have been narrowing the field down a bit (C'est la vie)

Very clever detective work and now that Columbo has gone to the big detective school in the sky, perhaps you can take over

:roll:

I'm going to have to pull my head in now

:lol:

Beth


----------



## knittingneedles

Sewbizgirl said:


> knittingneedles said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got it all ready.. went out today and shopped till I dropped! Will send it out next couple of days.. Never did it so quickly...
> 
> 
> 
> Me too... I have shopped and collected and all I have left to finish is an ornament. Then it will get mailed. I get more excited about planning a box then getting one. It's the most fun part. Tee hee hee... :mrgreen:
Click to expand...

Totally agree with you.. It's all about the giving not the receiving... even thought the receiving is cool too!!!!!


----------



## Sewbizgirl

AusaicMosaic said:


> Sewbizgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AusaicMosaic said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Christmas in July ornament will probably thrill a lot of people but my swap partner has already said she absolves her partner from making one and I wish to do the same (if you are reading this)
> 
> Given that we have no youngsters in our family now, I do not even celebrate Christmas in December let alone Christmas in July.
> 
> That's just who I am (I suppose)
> 
> Thanks Beth
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhh... clues. With a little bit of detective work I see you have gotten either me, maryrose, Bitsey, knittingneedles or granny.
> Ha, ha, ha... :lol:
> 
> Welcome to the Grinch Club.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now Bonnie,
> You will have to go to the top of the class
> I told you I had read all the pages.
> I will have to really make sure that my parcel is top of the class now as one of the above will be getting it.
> I knew when I wrote the above message that I might have been narrowing the field down a bit (C'est la vie)
> 
> Very clever detective work and now that Columbo has gone to the big detective school in the sky, perhaps you can take over
> 
> :roll:
> 
> I'm going to have to pull my head in now
> 
> :lol:
> 
> Beth
Click to expand...

It's okay... we still don't know who. Still a mystery even tho the field's been narrowed.

My secret pal is someone I've not seen post anywhere in this thread yet. And that's all I'm saying...


----------



## jmai5421

I just figured out, through this thread, to get my swap partner. As I understand the package needs to be mailed by the 15th? I will be cutting it close. I will be making the ornament while we are at the cabin ("up North, MN") with our grandchildren. When we get back the girls and I will have fun shopping. Thanks for all the fun Tracey.


----------



## Barbara Ann

My package is almost ready! I need to pick up some odds and ends this weekend, then I should be able to get it out early next week (after the holiday of course). I love doing this!!


----------



## maryrose

hi ladies, i had fun today at my local yarn shop for my secret pal.


----------



## Maureen

Found it. Thanks.


----------



## onesoutherngal

ugh!!! went to two yarn stores today shopping for my secret pal, and the yarn just wasnt speaking to me...oh well, as much as i hate to, guess i will have to go yarn shopping again on Tuesday,


----------



## maryrose

onesoutherngal said:


> ugh!!! went to two yarn stores today shopping for my secret pal, and the yarn just wasnt speaking to me...oh well, as much as i hate to, guess i will have to go yarn shopping again on Tuesday,


hi, they didn't have what you were looking for?


----------



## onesoutherngal

no, not today...


----------



## Sewbizgirl

onesoutherngal said:


> ugh!!! went to two yarn stores today shopping for my secret pal, and the yarn just wasnt speaking to me...oh well, as much as i hate to, guess i will have to go yarn shopping again on Tuesday,


That's some tough luck... :wink: Can you stand going back?

I got my package all done tonight. I had to finish the ornament I was knitting, wrap the Christmassy part of it, and pack it all and now it's good to go. My secret pal should receive it towards the end of next week. I hope she's cool with Christmas in July... I couldn't feel *less* Christmassy this time of year, when it's over 100 degrees every day and I'm doing water aerobic classes, LOL...


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Onesoutherngal, since we are both in MS, may I ask where you like to shop for yarn? I have to drive a long way to an LYS. There's one closer, but I don't shop there anymore, due to rudeness.

What LYS is close to you?


----------



## onesoutherngal

my favorite spot is the Knutty Knitter in Downtown Yazoo City...however, she is recovering from a direct hit from a tornado this spring, and as still not completely restocked...the store also has antiques, and other gift items, like handmade glass jewelry...other than that, i make the trek down to Lakeland Drive to Hobby Lobby, or Micheal's in Jackson...But Yazoo is where i find the truely yummy yarns and specialty yarns...alpaca, sari, ribbon, oh, you name it she has it or will get it...


----------



## onesoutherngal

onesoutherngal said:


> my favorite spot is the Knutty Knitter in Downtown Yazoo City...however, she is recovering from a direct hit from a tornado this spring, and as still not completely restocked...the store also has antiques, and other gift items, like handmade glass jewelry...other than that, i make the trek down to Lakeland Drive to Hobby Lobby, or Micheal's in Jackson...But Yazoo is where i find the truely yummy yarns and specialty yarns...alpaca, sari, ribbon, oh, you name it she has it or will get it...


lol, just hate i found a reason to go to Yazoo today! whatever will i do to kill time????lol....see you all MUCH later!


----------



## Jansk

Got my swap partner, thank you. I seem to be very lucky in that she likes most of the same things as me, which is just about everything! Looking forward to putting my swap gift together. I'm fact I'm really excited!


----------



## Jansk

Such hardship lol


----------



## maryrose

hi, i have a question about the swap. when it says (on the swap form we fill out)favorite yarn, then favorite weight, well what if you can't find or afford the name brand yarn the person wants, do you just do the best you can and go by the favorites colors and weight? (what i mean by weight is whether it is lace, fine, DK, worst, bulky, etc.)


----------



## knittingneedles

maryrose said:


> hi, i have a question about the swap. when it says (on the swap form we fill out)favorite yarn, then favorite weight, well what if you can't find or afford the name brand yarn the person wants, do you just do the best you can and go by the favorites colors and weight? (what i mean by weight is whether it is lace, fine, DK, worst, bulky, etc.)


It's all about the thought and the pleasure you have in putting it together.. Not getting exactly what your swap pal wants.. Everyone understands how hard it is for some during this economic situation.
So my advice is ... do your best and just have fun doing it!!!


----------



## onesoutherngal

knittingneedles said:


> maryrose said:
> 
> 
> 
> hi, i have a question about the swap. when it says (on the swap form we fill out)favorite yarn, then favorite weight, well what if you can't find or afford the name brand yarn the person wants, do you just do the best you can and go by the favorites colors and weight? (what i mean by weight is whether it is lace, fine, DK, worst, bulky, etc.)
> 
> 
> 
> It's all about the thought and the pleasure you have in putting it together.. Not getting exactly what your swap pal wants.. Everyone understands how hard it is for some during this economic situation.
> So my advice is ... do your best and just have fun doing it!!!
Click to expand...

agreed...i like for someone to bless me with something new...it helps nudge me into areas i may not have traveled alone..both colors and fibers...


----------



## maryrose

hi, thank you for the advice ladies.


----------



## onesoutherngal

ahhhhhh, the yarn sang to me, "buy me!"..."no buy me!"..."no, no you MUST take me home with you!"...

hope my swap pal likes what I found for them as much as I like what I found for me...

such a lovely way to spend a Saturday!


----------



## knitgalore

maryrose said:


> bitsey, look at your PM. i sent you the easiest/fastiest christmas ornament to crochet. but still go to crochet central for more ideas.


Hey there. Could you PM the simple pattern to me too? TYVM


----------



## knitgalore

maryrose said:


> hi ladies, i had fun today at my local yarn shop for my secret pal.


So d id I. Went to Joannes and had a great time browsing. But did find things for my new swapee. This is so much fun. And I really think the anticipation is the best part. I do love looking for things to include though
Alberta.


----------



## TracyH

Hi everyone,

I told you that I would post where you could find Christmas ornament patterns. I have some patterns, but they are all for knitting. I have found crocheted and knitting patterns for tons or ornaments on allcrafts.net, ravelry has some, red heart has a few. If you are looking for something in particular, let me know and I will try and help you find it. For example one swapper asked if I had a pattern for an elephant ornament. We did find one. There are all kinds of different ones out there. Please let me help.


----------



## Sine

I, too, absolve my swap partner from making a Christmas ornament. If you've made one, fine; if not, that's even finer (more fine?). 
This is my first swap. I scoured the thrift store where I volunteer, and I found some pretty cool stuff. I hope my swap partner likes recycled items!


----------



## maryrose

hi, tracy, thanks. i will go to those websites.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

maryrose said:


> hi, i have a question about the swap. when it says (on the swap form we fill out)favorite yarn, then favorite weight, well what if you can't find or afford the name brand yarn the person wants, do you just do the best you can and go by the favorites colors and weight? (what i mean by weight is whether it is lace, fine, DK, worst, bulky, etc.)


You are not under any obligation to buy what the swap pal listed as their favorites. We all have favorites and lots of other things we like too. The questionaire is just to give you an idea of your pal's preferences. Then you can wing it from there.

Another way to figure out what your swap pal likes is to click on their user name and read what they have posted on the board! You can get lots of insight into a person that way. I am always looking to find out what kind of stuff they like to make, so I can choose things in line with their likes. You also might discover if they are a newbie, expert, strong in some things and not so strong in others. It just helps to do a little checking around because you only get so much info from the questionaire.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Sine said:


> I, too, absolve my swap partner from making a Christmas ornament. If you've made one, fine; if not, that's even finer (more fine?).
> This is my first swap. I scoured the thrift store where I volunteer, and I found some pretty cool stuff. I hope my swap partner likes recycled items!


Not sure, but I think we are supposed to spend the $10 on new items. You could add some vintage pieces as extras, tho... You might want to ask Tracy about this.


----------



## knitgalore

Thank you Tracy. I got a few ideas from allcraft. What a wonderful site.
Alberta


TracyH said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I told you that I would post where you could find Christmas ornament patterns. I have some patterns, but they are all for knitting. I have found crocheted and knitting patterns for tons or ornaments on allcrafts.net, ravelry has some, red heart has a few. If you are looking for something in particular, let me know and I will try and help you find it. For example one swapper asked if I had a pattern for an elephant ornament. We did find one. There are all kinds of different ones out there. Please let me help.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

I got my package mailed to my swap pal yesterday (Saturday) so she should get it next week. I hope she likes what I've put together for her.


----------



## KraftyAnne

This is my first swap - I hope My Swap Pal likes what I found for Her. I can hardly wait for Tuesday to get it in the mail to her.


----------



## Barbara Ann

I hope to finish putting together my swap gift in the next day or so. Will be shipped out by end of week for sure. I hope she likes it.


----------



## Sine

I was all ready to wrap my package for mailing today then I discovered that I didn't have any packaging tape.  
So it's off to the store tomorrow, and I'll mail it on Thursday!


----------



## knittingneedles

So mine went out today.. Hope she likes the stuff I sent..


----------



## knitgalore

I am sure she will. We are all anticipating. Did you look at how many swappers there are. I don't know how Tracy does it, she must be very thin. She can't have time to eat.


knittingneedles said:


> So mine went out today.. Hope she likes the stuff I sent..


 :lol:


----------



## knitgalore

Don't forget to notify hooknneedler.


knitgalore said:


> I am sure she will. We are all anticipating. Did you look at how many swappers there are. I don't know how Tracy does it, she must be very thin. She can't have time to eat.
> 
> 
> knittingneedles said:
> 
> 
> 
> So mine went out today.. Hope she likes the stuff I sent..
> 
> 
> 
> :lol:
Click to expand...


----------



## granny

Finally got mine sent today, this is my first swap so I hope I did okay. Will see I suppose (fingers crossed).


----------



## knitgalore

I am sure you did well. It isn't a contest. Just a fun thing. Don't forget to notify hooknneedler that it is sent.



granny said:


> Finally got mine sent today, this is my first swap so I hope I did okay. Will see I suppose (fingers crossed).


----------



## knittingneedles

knitgalore said:


> I am sure she will. We are all anticipating. Did you look at how many swappers there are. I don't know how Tracy does it, she must be very thin. She can't have time to eat.
> 
> 
> knittingneedles said:
> 
> 
> 
> So mine went out today.. Hope she likes the stuff I sent..
> 
> 
> 
> :lol:
Click to expand...

Maybe I need to start a Swap.. then maybe I will finally start losing weight... LOL


----------



## CBCAROL

I sent out My Secret Swap package out in this a.m. mail.
I sent it via 'Priority Mail'.....
The Post Office said that the package should arrive by FRIDAY, JULY 8th at the latest.......

Yeahhhhhhhhh :thumbup: :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## onesoutherngal

ugghhhhh....so little time! i have all of my package...EXCEPT for the ornament! I have a huge out of town wedding this weekend, ball players to shuttle everywhere, and this would be my week to clean the church!!!Hope my swap partner likes anticipation as much as the recieving, because it looks like i will be knitting on the trip and posting on Mon....


----------



## knitgalore

Don't forget to send a PM to hooknneedler telling her. She has taken on the job of keeping track.


CBCAROL said:


> I sent out My Secret Swap package out in this a.m. mail.
> I sent it via 'Priority Mail'.....
> The Post Office said that the package should arrive by FRIDAY, JULY 8th at the latest.......
> 
> Yeahhhhhhhhh :thumbup: :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## knitgalore

Did you send a PM to hooknneedler. She keeps track for Tracy.


CBCAROL said:


> I sent out My Secret Swap package out in this a.m. mail.
> I sent it via 'Priority Mail'.....
> The Post Office said that the package should arrive by FRIDAY, JULY 8th at the latest.......
> 
> Yeahhhhhhhhh :thumbup: :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## maryrose

hi everyone, i'll be sending out my swap package monday morning.


----------



## sjbowers

Sewbizgirl said:


> Sine said:
> 
> 
> 
> I, too, absolve my swap partner from making a Christmas ornament. If you've made one, fine; if not, that's even finer (more fine?).
> This is my first swap. I scoured the thrift store where I volunteer, and I found some pretty cool stuff. I hope my swap partner likes recycled items!
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure, but I think we are supposed to spend the $10 on new items. You could add some vintage pieces as extras, tho... You might want to ask Tracy about this.
Click to expand...

I'm pretty sure I would LOVE to receive cool stuff from the thrift store! Lot's of stuff thrifted is new! $10 doesn't go very far in the retail world. Coupons and clearance isles help too. Sandy


----------



## Sewbizgirl

onesoutherngal said:


> ugghhhhh....so little time! i have all of my package...EXCEPT for the ornament! I have a huge out of town wedding this weekend, ball players to shuttle everywhere, and this would be my week to clean the church!!!Hope my swap partner likes anticipation as much as the recieving, because it looks like i will be knitting on the trip and posting on Mon....


If the ornament is too big an imposition I'd just say bag it... Half the people who post in this thread said they didn't care about getting one, so probably a lot of the others don't either. It's not a big deal, and not worth the stress. It's okay if you can't send one.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

I heard from my swap partner that she got the box I sent. Her name is Sherry and I don't think she is following this thread... She was very kind and seemed pleased with everything. Hooray!


----------



## CBCAROL

knitgalore said:


> Don't forget to send a PM to hooknneedler telling her. She has taken on the job of keeping track.
> 
> 
> CBCAROL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I sent out My Secret Swap package out in this a.m. mail.
> I sent it via 'Priority Mail'.....
> The Post Office said that the package should arrive by FRIDAY, JULY 8th at the latest.......
> 
> Yeahhhhhhhhh :thumbup: :lol: :thumbup:
Click to expand...

Knitgalore....
I did send a PM to hookneedler about sending the package......
Thanks for reminding me...... CBCarol


----------



## Sewbizgirl

knitgalore said:


> Don't forget to send a PM to hooknneedler telling her. She has taken on the job of keeping track.


knitgalore, hooknneedler has posted several times in this thread. I'm pretty sure she is reading...


----------



## knitgalore

I am sure she is, but she requested a PM. I was just trying to help.


Sewbizgirl said:


> knitgalore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget to send a PM to hooknneedler telling her. She has taken on the job of keeping track.
> 
> 
> 
> knitgalore, hooknneedler has posted several times in this thread. I'm pretty sure she is reading...
Click to expand...


----------



## onesoutherngal

Sewbizgirl said:


> onesoutherngal said:
> 
> 
> 
> ugghhhhh....so little time! i have all of my package...EXCEPT for the ornament! I have a huge out of town wedding this weekend, ball players to shuttle everywhere, and this would be my week to clean the church!!!Hope my swap partner likes anticipation as much as the recieving, because it looks like i will be knitting on the trip and posting on Mon....
> 
> 
> 
> If the ornament is too big an imposition I'd just say bag it... Half the people who post in this thread said they didn't care about getting one, so probably a lot of the others don't either. It's not a big deal, and not worth the stress. It's okay if you can't send one. [/quo
> 
> Oh I love a challenge! And I think I've finally figured out how to do what I have pictured in my head,,it's a 4 hour drive to the wedding so I will have time to finish it
Click to expand...


----------



## Sewbizgirl

knitgalore said:


> I am sure she is, but she requested a PM. I was just trying to help.
> 
> 
> Sewbizgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> knitgalore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget to send a PM to hooknneedler telling her. She has taken on the job of keeping track.
> 
> 
> 
> knitgalore, hooknneedler has posted several times in this thread. I'm pretty sure she is reading...
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Thank you...


----------



## Barbara Ann

my swap gift is going out today by UPS. It's heading to PA, so I would imagine they will be receiving it by Friday. I'll know more as soon as I get the tracking number. This is so much fun....gotta start putting August together!


----------



## Bitsey

Hey folks, going to check in for a few minutes before heading into town. My swap hopefully will be finished and will be able to post either thursday or friday. Hope everyone has beeen well. Bitsey


----------



## maryrose

hi, i noticed someone mentioned getting a secret pal things from the thrift store. i would never get my secret pal something from the thrift store.


----------



## KraftyAnne

maryrose said:


> hi, i noticed someone mentioned getting a secret pal things from the thrift store. i would never get my secret pal something from the thrift store.


I would think of the thrift store the same as pulling some thing from my own stash. Some things there are very nice, I have gotten them for myself.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Just sent out my July secret pal package. It's on it's way to MI courtesy of USPS! Hope they like it!


----------



## granny

I see nothing wrong with thrift store items. They have new things as well as used. AND, it might help someone who has little money. We have an excellent store here and they have a craft section with fabric, knitting books (some vintage) crochet & knit needles. I picked up a couple of doll books for $1.00 ea. I love thrift stores!!!


----------



## Bitsey

Question for the group. When you send your secret pal box do you put a note inside saying who you are and hope you enjoy? Bitsey


----------



## KraftyAnne

Bitsey said:


> Question for the group. When you send your secret pal box do you put a note inside saying who you are and hope you enjoy? Bitsey


I did, but this is my first time doing the swap and didn't know one way or the other


----------



## Bitsey

Did you put your real name or your forum name? Bitsey


----------



## knitgalore

Bitsey, by the time our swap partner gets it the surprise part is over. If you like put info in with it. Lots of new friends are made that way. Now when you hear that your partner has her package you can sit back and just feel great. You made some other knitter very happy. Stay sweet.
Alberta


Bitsey said:


> Question for the group. When you send your secret pal box do you put a note inside saying who you are and hope you enjoy? Bitsey


----------



## KraftyAnne

Bitsey said:


> Did you put your real name or your forum name? Bitsey


KraftyAnne on the card, but my real name was on the return address


----------



## Bitsey

Ok, thanks million guys. I never know how these things work. Heck, I must have led a "sheltered life". Think I will eat another chocolate. Bitsey


----------



## KraftyAnne

Bitsey said:


> Ok, thanks million guys. I never know how these things work. Heck, I must have led a "sheltered life". Think I will eat another chocolate. Bitsey


Chocolate always makes me feel better - my favorite is M&M's


----------



## Barbara Ann

I put a note saying who I am, telling a little about me. I make sure my swap partner has my real name as well as my user name.


----------



## Bitsey

Ok, I sent my package off into the wild blue. Priority Mail with a tracking number. Hope all arrives on time. Bitsey. I just put a small note telling her to enjoy with my forum name.


----------



## knitgalore

Good girl. Now waiting for someone to say sent to Illinois so I can get excited. CU


Bitsey said:


> Ok, I sent my package off into the wild blue. Priority Mail with a tracking number. Hope all arrives on time. Bitsey. I just put a small note telling her to enjoy with my forum name.


----------



## Bitsey

You will hear soon enough knit. Then you have to re-arrange your stash to make room. Bitsey


----------



## KraftyAnne

Mine got sent to Shelley, ID today - Being this is my first time I really hope she likes it.


----------



## Bitsey

Mine went to Florida. Well, off to peel potatoes. Like to get my work done early. Bitsey


----------



## maureenb

Just came back from the post office,my package is on its way to Minnesota...expected delivery is Friday,can't wait till gets it!


----------



## maryrose

hi bitsey, you're making me laugh over here.


----------



## maryrose

hi everyone, let me rephrase myself about the thrift store. what i meant was the standard of items we would get for the secret pal. i don't see anything with booklets & magazines. and it all depends on how and what condition the yarn looks.


----------



## Bitsey

Hey Maryrose and all. Yeah, if I could find knitting needles and pattern books at a thrift shop I would jump on like a cat!! Usually when I go, those things have been snatched up. Well, we have a good sale coming up on Sat. so I will go looking for knitting goodies either for secret pal or stash. Bitsey.


----------



## maryrose

hi bitsey, i don't see ANYTHING having to do with knitting and crafts at the thrift store near me. no knitting/crochet booklets/magazines either.


----------



## Bitsey

Yeah, someone came in and snatched them. Down here where I live if the lovely lady passes and hubby is left cleaning out the house they sometimes dump a treasure trove of yarns and craft items. I think when I go I will will to someone.Bitsey


----------



## Gweniepooh

maryrose said:


> hi bitsey, i don't see ANYTHING having to do with knitting and crafts at the thrift store near me. no knitting/crochet booklets/magazines either.


Same here maryrose. I love going to thrift stores but none of the ones surrounding my area have knitting materials or books. Perhaps I dont go often enough. Oh well, I still have so much fun with the swaps.


----------



## onesoutherngal

Grrrrrrrr! Was making such good progress on my ornament until I got these wedding nails!!!! (yes. Sewbiz I am a little stressed!lol.


----------



## onesoutherngal

Think I am going to need bigger yarn... And may have to switch to crochet).


----------



## Bitsey

Hey Southerngal, I crocheted my ornament. Do whatever is fastest and easiest. Bitsey


----------



## mjp362

about the ornament....i don't care if i get one or not, and am unable to make one so i hope my swap person isn't too disappointed....


----------



## ocampgi1

mjp362 said:


> about the ornament....i don't care if i get one or not, and am unable to make one so i hope my swap person isn't too disappointed....


I can't make an ornament for my swap partner either. I had cellulitis in my hand and then it spread up into my arm. (I actually had to be admitted into the hospital to treat this) Although I have been on antibiotics my hand still feels a little tender and I am not sure it will feel better in time to make an ornament. Hope my partner isn't disappointed either

Gizella


----------



## Bitsey

Ocampo put that in a note to your swap pal. She would understand. Also, if you don't know how to make one. I tried like crazy to crochet a bell. It was pathetic So I crocheted a wreath...shades of the 70's. Bitsey


----------



## CBCAROL

IMHO - I think it is totally up to the giver..... on the Christmas Ornament..... I didn't make one either.... I have some Painted up in the Attic, but I couldn't get to them... So I skipped it & included other items.....

Happy July
CBCarol


----------



## onesoutherngal

It's these b----- false nails!!! Good thing I don't wear contacts!!! And you should see me try to zip my....well that may be too much info....


----------



## maureenb

I would never have had time to knit one,so I made one with tiny clothespins glued to make a rocking chair...hope it passes muster


----------



## Bitsey

Maureen, I would love to have anything anyone made. My problem is I never mastered the finer arts of making ornamants. It took me a while to make the one I did. And even if it is shades of the 70'2, I thought it looked cute. Bitsey

PS send me some clothespins


----------



## onesoutherngal

P.S.S. Send me some nail clippers!!!


----------



## maureenb

Ha Ha!!!!


----------



## maryrose

hi bitsey, i wish i could see your ornament. you got my curiosity up.


----------



## Bitsey

Hey maryrose. I will send you a pm tomorrow and tell you how I do it. It is easy and fun. Bitsey


----------



## maureenb

Bitsey,do you really want clothespins? Or do you want a little rocking chair?


----------



## Bitsey

That is what you made? I think I got some of those and gave to my girls when they were little for their dolls. They were large enough not to be ornaments. I I am ever your secret pal...feel free and send me your gift. A gift like that is a gift from the heart. Bitsey


----------



## maureenb

Yes, the original ones were made with regular clothespins,to fit a Barbie doll,perhaps.I noticed the teeny tiny ones in the craft store and went from there,it's about 3"tall.Talk about the 70's ha!


----------



## Judy M

What is this Ornament that is being talked about?


----------



## nmoll

Mine went out today. It just has to cross the border from Minnesota to Iowa. I did get an ornament made. I think that it's the thought that counts.


----------



## lorioc42

I sent my package out this morning. I had a great time making the ornament - interesting... loved it when it was done!! My package is traveling from WNY to California. I hope it makes it there ok. I really love the Secret Pal Swap. I get to learn about different people and believe it or not, I print out the info of my "Pal" and I put them into a folder and save them. I don't want my pals to think they are disposable. Not to me!! Happy knitting everyone!!


----------



## Cherizac

I'm doing that too! Keeping a file of who I've sent things too, and who's sent to me. Kind of a journal. I love to see what other people decide to send; it's so much fun.


----------



## Barbara Ann

I just checked with the UPS tracking system and someone in PA will receive their Swap Package tomorrow!!


----------



## Bitsey

My package went off to the wild blue yesterday. And today I am traveling to Newport News, Va. going to check out shops for next month. Later ladies. Bitsey


----------



## SDKATE57

Just a thought for some to consider: We say that the packages are due out by the 15th of the month. Sometimes that date doesn't fit into the financial dates of our lives.
Mine is one of those. I reveal myself to my partner by sending her a note and telling her that her package will probably be late because I have to wait for pay day to arrive before I can send her package. Usually, we become good friends in that time,which makes it even more fun, than just sending a package to someone. I get to know her better and she gets to know me better. Yes, we all want to see what our "surprise" will be and think that we have been forgotten at times, but I feel that better communication and being up front with our partners is far more important that what comes in that box....for me this is about making a creative friend, not so much what I send her or what she sends me.

Thoughts??????


----------



## Bitsey

Hey, I think that everyone has to do what their pocket book tells them to do. Don't worry. Send a PM when you have posted it. This is not life or death. Bitsey....have to go.


----------



## maryrose

hi everyone, i'll be mailing mine monday. i'll still not done completing my "secret pal's" package.


----------



## onesoutherngal

I just spilled coffee all over my just finished ornament!!! I just don't believe this!!! Is somebody somewhere trying to tell me something???


----------



## maryrose

onesoutherngal said:


> I just spilled coffee all over my just finished ornament!!! I just don't believe this!!! Is somebody somewhere trying to tell me something???


oh my, i can't believe it!


----------



## onesoutherngal

maryrose said:


> onesoutherngal said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just spilled coffee all over my just finished ornament!!! I just don't believe this!!! Is somebody somewhere trying to tell me something???
> 
> 
> 
> oh my, i can't believe it!
Click to expand...

Three more hours in the car with three wips ruined and no yarn left untouched ....


----------



## maryrose

hi, i'm sorry to hear that. i would be upset too, to get something all over my yarn.


----------



## lorioc42

So sorry!!


----------



## onesoutherngal

Ah well, think Mobile has a hobby lobby ?


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Gee Southerngal, I think we all will be relieved when you get those nails off! Did the bride make you get them or something? Reminds me of when my daughter danced the Nutcracker one year and the ballet mistress decided all the girls had to wear false eyelashes! We thought it was stupid, so we ignored that 'request'... Can you trim those deadly nails, in the mean time? Hope you still have fun at the wedding.

Our thrift stores have nothing but trash. Too many people work at them and snatch up anything nice before it goes out on the shelves... With garage sales and Ebay these days, it's hard to find anything decent that's made it to a thrift store-- around here anyway.

Hope all the swaps are going well.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Judy M said:


> What is this Ornament that is being talked about?


Judy, right at the beginning of the swap the coordinator sent out PMs to everyone signed up, asking us to make a Christmas ornament for our swap partners. It seems someone asked her if the July theme could be "Christmas in July" and she was trying to keep everyone happy... Anyway, most of the people who posted here said they didn't want to get an ornament or anything 'Christmas' (I don't feel Christmassy in July... sorry) so a lot of us have absolved our swap partners of this obligation, if they are reading here and see our posts. You can make your swap pal an ornament if you want to... or not. Lots of people don't have time to knit for a swap.


----------



## maryrose

Sewbizgirl said:


> Gee Southerngal, I think we all will be relieved when you get those nails off! Did the bride make you get them or something? Reminds me of when my daughter danced the Nutcracker one year and the ballet mistress decided all the girls had to wear false eyelashes! We thought it was stupid, so we ignored that 'request'... Can you trim those deadly nails, in the mean time? Hope you still have fun at the wedding.
> 
> Our thrift stores have nothing but trash. Too many people work at them and snatch up anything nice before it goes out on the shelves... With garage sales and Ebay these days, it's hard to find anything decent that's made it to a thrift store-- around here anyway.
> 
> Hope all the swaps are going well.


hi, the thrift store in my area has nothing also. the workers do take all the good stuff, because along time ago one of them told me.


----------



## onesoutherngal

Sewbiz, no these clutzy claws were my own vanity...and I WILL have a ornament in my swap... I take this as a challenge I WILL win at this point....


----------



## maryrose

hi, i just crocheted a 21/2 inch sweater ornament last nite with muti-color sock yarn. looks cute. it's not for my swap pal, i just wanted to try it out.


----------



## mrssonsew

maryrose; where are you in pa we aregoin to altoona this weekend.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

maryrose said:


> hi, i just crocheted a 21/2 inch sweater ornament last nite with muti-color sock yarn. looks cute. it's not for my swap pal, i just wanted to try it out.


I knitted a mini sweater ornament for my swap pal, and she's already gotten it... It was Encore dk, with fair isle snowflakes on the chest and sleeves. I single crocheted around the neck, making a chain loop at the back of the neck for a hanger. It looks like Barbie's ski sweater and I guess could be used for that! :lol:


----------



## maryrose

Sewbizgirl said:


> maryrose said:
> 
> 
> 
> hi, i just crocheted a 21/2 inch sweater ornament last nite with muti-color sock yarn. looks cute. it's not for my swap pal, i just wanted to try it out.
> 
> 
> 
> I knitted a mini sweater ornament for my swap pal, and she's already gotten it... It was Encore dk, with fair isle snowflakes on the chest and sleeves. I single crocheted around the neck, making a chain loop at the back of the neck for a hanger. It looks like Barbie's ski sweater and I guess could be used for that! :lol:
Click to expand...

hi, i bet it looks nice!


----------



## mrssonsew

would love to see it but I know you won't give pattern,thank you


----------



## maryrose

mrssonsew said:


> would love to see it but I know you won't give pattern,thank you


are you looking for a basic crochet sweater ornament?


----------



## Gweniepooh

Hey ladies...just putting my 2 cents in here...doesn't matter if I recieve an ornament or not...I had to make ornaments using my embroidery machine since getting ready for hand surgery and limiting knitting. Besides, what if your pal doesn't celebrate Christmas...my ornaments were more on the side of winter decorations just in case. (I do celebrate Christmas) Anyway, the swap is so much fun. I also agree with an earlier post that if your finances dictate that you can't meet the deadline of the 15th then contacting your "swapee" is the way to go; just don't leave your person hanging. In fact by notifying them is very considerate and like earlier stated a way to get to know the person more. 

Hope you all have a great day!
Gwen


----------



## Sewbizgirl

mrssonsew said:


> would love to see it but I know you won't give pattern,thank you


It was free on the Knitlist, from 1996. They have since scrapped their pattern website, feeling it was obsolete and too expensive to maintain, but I've just posted a request for info on where the pattern might now be. It had sweaters, little mittens, and little hats, all as Christmas ornaments. If I can track it down I'll post the link to it, but be aware it may no longer exist.


----------



## mrssonsew

thank you that would be great, I understand


----------



## mcrunk

Sewbizgirl said:


> onesoutherngal said:
> 
> 
> 
> ugghhhhh....so little time! i have all of my package...EXCEPT for the ornament! I have a huge out of town wedding this weekend, ball players to shuttle everywhere, and this would be my week to clean the church!!!Hope my swap partner likes anticipation as much as the recieving, because it looks like i will be knitting on the trip and posting on Mon....
> 
> 
> 
> If the ornament is too big an imposition I'd just say bag it... Half the people who post in this thread said they didn't care about getting one, so probably a lot of the others don't either. It's not a big deal, and not worth the stress. It's okay if you can't send one.
Click to expand...

I wasn't sure My partner's preference, so I have decided to include something i have knit myself. hopefully they will like that.
i love homemade hand me down and unique things.

Myra


----------



## Weezieo77

I am totally bummed, as I thought I'd signed up for the July swap. Checking through my PM I failed to do that! I will be ready for the August one!! Have so much fun all!


----------



## Melz

My package is on its way to Oregon, should get there on Saturday.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Just heard back from Mary on the Knitlist with a link to the archives. So here is the pattern for the ornament sweaters, hats and mittens. There is no picture of the finished items, just charts to get an idea from. They are cute tho. I wish I'd taken a picture before I sent mine off. I just knitted from the charts and pretty much ignored the words.
http://web.archive.org/web/20100101193436/http://knitlist.com/96gift/giftxmasornaments.htm


----------



## maryrose

hi everyone, i will be signing up for the august one too. it's nice to get someone different every month. i already have some very nice things for my secret pal but i'm ready to mail it off on monday.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Oops it looks like that link isn't going to work. Use this link, then click on "holiday items". When that opens, look under 1996 and it is the first link, "Christmas Ornaments".

http://web.archive.org/web/20100101151212/http://knitlist.com/patterns.htm

I am sorry. The link is actually posting DIFFERENT than what I put in. Copy the above link, starting with the second http (on the second line) and on through the end. Do not copy the first part of the link. Paste that in your browser window and it should go there. It works on my computer.


----------



## Bitsey

Hey southerngal, if it's ayarn product, can you spray it with resolve and rinse? Bitsey


----------



## RavinRed

I sent my package out yesterday....took an hour to knit up a quick ornament on July 4th..... There are so many ornament patterns online if you google it. I found one that was easy and fun...best of all my granddaughters loved watching it come together.


----------



## ATLflightattendant

Bitsey said:


> Question for the group. When you send your secret pal box do you put a note inside saying who you are and hope you enjoy? Bitsey


I was planning on enclosing a note card with a little hello from me which includes my name and address in case my secret pal would like to send a note back to me personally. I will not be able to send mine out until Monday the 12th., as I have been traveling all this week. I do hope she loves what all I have put together! (this is my first swap and I am so excited to be able to participate!) And if for some reason the Cascade 220 yarn is not the perfect color, hopefully she can swap it out at her retail shop.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Seems we have so many first-timers this month. How exciting! Hope they all get a really great box for their first.


----------



## RavinRed

This is my first time too. I did put a short note in mine. I wanted to acknowledge that I read her profile and put some thought into what I sent based upon her notes. I am sure your swap partner will like what you sent. I am looking forward to receiving my package!


----------



## Bitsey

Gosh, Ravin and sewbiz, all I did was write a note saying I hope you enjoy. Bitsey.


----------



## Judy M

Sewbizgirl said:


> Judy M said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is this Ornament that is being talked about?
> 
> 
> 
> Judy, right at the beginning of the swap the coordinator sent out PMs to everyone signed up, asking us to make a Christmas ornament for our swap partners. It seems someone asked her if the July theme could be "Christmas in July" and she was trying to keep everyone happy... Anyway, most of the people who posted here said they didn't want to get an ornament or anything 'Christmas' (I don't feel Christmassy in July... sorry) so a lot of us have absolved our swap partners of this obligation, if they are reading here and see our posts. You can make your swap pal an ornament if you want to... or not. Lots of people don't have time to knit for a swap.
Click to expand...

We had a square dance club in L.A. that always had a "Christmas in July" dance complete with decorated tree (artificial) and presents under it, plus other decorations.


----------



## Judy M

Here it is July 7th and yesterday I had not received a name, so sent Tracy a request and now I have it. A little late, but not to worry, going shopping tomorrow. LOL


----------



## Barbara Ann

Someone in PA should be receiving their package today! I think I'm excited sending the packages as I am about receiving them! (I'm just a kid at heart!)


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Judy M said:


> Here it is July 7th and yesterday I had not received a name, so sent Tracy a request and now I have it. A little late, but not to worry, going shopping tomorrow. LOL


Oh dear... Had you been reading this swap thread? We discussed, way back, how to find your swap partner's info. Tracey doesn't send out the info, she just posts it. I'm glad you got your pal and it hasn't thrown you off schedule.

:thumbup:


----------



## Sewbizgirl

RavinRed said:


> This is my first time too. I did put a short note in mine. I wanted to acknowledge that I read her profile and put some thought into what I sent based upon her notes. I am sure your swap partner will like what you sent. I am looking forward to receiving my package!


I always do a little investigation, too. It helps to know what the swap partner is into and what they like to knit. (I wish that was one of the questions on the questionaire!)


----------



## Bitsey

Good morning all. My "pal" should get her package today. Hope she likes it. Rainy day here in Va. Bitsey


----------



## CBCAROL

Barbara Ann said:


> Someone in PA should be receiving their package today! I think I'm excited sending the packages as I am about receiving them! (I'm just a kid at heart!)


Someone in Deland, Florida should be receiving their package Today, also......

:lol: :lol: :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Weezieo77

Weezieo77 said:


> I am totally bummed, as I thought I'd signed up for the July swap. Checking through my PM I failed to do that! I will be ready for the August one!! Have so much fun all!


I was wrong, I did sign up and now have my person's info. I didn't get a PM about the Christmas ornaments. That's why I didn't think I was in??


----------



## SailorRae

I just sent my package out today....to Gray, TN. I hope she isn't too upset that I did't knit a Christmas ornament. It's been a busy month for me and I haven't even picked up my needles for my own projects in over a week.


----------



## mcrunk

SailorRae said:


> I just sent my package out today....to Gray, TN. I hope she isn't too upset that I did't knit a Christmas ornament. It's been a busy month for me and I haven't even picked up my needles for my own projects in over a week.


I Didn't know whether or not my swap pal celebrated Christmas, so I am just going to add something I made myself in her fav colors.

Myra


----------



## CBCAROL

Bitsey said:


> Good morning all. My "pal" should get her package today. Hope she likes it. Rainy day here in Va. Bitsey


YEAH !!!!! Bitsey,

I received My Special Package about 1 hour ago..... LOVELY !!!

Thank you so very much...... Carol (CBCarol of Cocoa Beach, FL)

To All of You other Knitting Paradise members & Exchange Partners.....

Bitsey sent me a lovely loaded box which arrived today about 1 hour after the Shuttle left here for the very last time.....
It was kind of cloudy.... but a BEAUTIFUL LAUNCH.....

Bitsey included lots of goodies:
A 'Leisure Arts - Wardrobe Favorites' which has 6 different knitting sweater patterns.
A nice 3 1/2 x 5" advertising card for a knitting shop in Her town.
A very nice crocheted green wreath with red ribbon & gold bells.
3 - 1.75oz samplers of different ground coffees.
A booklet of 50 different Potato Salads.
A cookbook called "Bon App'etit - Tastes of the World"
A large ball of CARON Fabulous Railroad Ribbon Yarn
in 'bubblegum' which is red, wine & gold in color.
and also 3 different skeins of Yarn....
Baby Sport (3) (a bright Pink)
Dreambaby DK (a smoky Pink)
Silky Wool (3) 51% wool/49% acrylic (in Plum)
and a very nice Note from Bitsey.....

Boy am I ever going to have FUN and cuddles with all of my new yarn..... 
I have only been knitting since Sept. 2010..... So I get really excited when I get to feel all of the yarns.....

Thanks again Bitsey, I LOVE MY GIFTS....... Carol


----------



## Bitsey

Oh Carol, I just read your post and I am so pleased you like those yarns. It is so hard to purchase for someone when you don't know what they like to make. I think that might be a good suggestion for the info form we fill out. I am so glad you like those Italian yarns. Bitsey


----------



## Gweniepooh

WooHoo! I got a package today! Jenea you outdid yourself!
The yarn is perfect; had been looking at the same yarn just today at Hobby Lobby, too. I absolutely LOVE the angel you made. It is going to have a special place in my dining room. I am going to have to leasrn to crochet just so I can try and make her! ( I hope the pattern is in the great crochet/knit booklet you sent. If not I'll be contacting you for a pattern once I learn to crochet!) I've sent you a message on facebook; hope you "friend" back. Oh, the candy will be mine, mine, mine...won't share it at all! The card you made is great; look for the message on facebook about that. A real coincidence. Thank you so much for having made my day.


----------



## CBCAROL

Bitsey said:


> Oh Carol, I just read your post and I am so pleased you like those yarns. It is so hard to purchase for someone when you don't know what they like to make. I think that might be a good suggestion for the info form we fill out. I am so glad you like those Italian yarns. Bitsey


Bitsey,

I agree fully, Adding "WHAT WE LIKE TO KNIT OR CROCHET" 
would be Fantastic to add to each of our personal INFO sheets...
Maybe TracyH or Hooknneedler can remedy that......

Thanks again, Carol


----------



## SailorRae

I got my Christmas in July package today from Pearlone (Cheryl). She wrapped everything so it was really like Christmas opening each little package. I got so many wonderful gifts from her I had to take a picture. Cheryl really put together a great package. Thank you so much!!!!


----------



## Bitsey

That looks wonderful, but hide the chocolate. I think that I have been eating too much. Love that multi yarn. What are you doing to do with it? Bitsey


----------



## ChocolatePom

My swap box arrived and my hubby had to open it for me as I am still at Moms' place. I already sent CBCarol a PM to thank her personally. It was such a nice box. My hubby told me that I will love everything that it looked like she had known just exactly what I love, and filled it. I will have to wait to touch everything myself until I return from up home. Taking Mom back for the very last time is not easy for me. And, I just don't have the time to sit down and cry and greave . No one seems to understand how much there is for me to do. It isn't the cleaning of the house. It is all of the finance issues that I thought she had already resoloved and they were not. So, what I thought would be easy is now looking like quite a chore. Sorry... I will end this in saying thank you to all who have kept my Mom and my family in their prayers. I would have loved to have had her for another 20 or so years but, ....God had other ideas obviously. 

My swap box will go out to IL. before the 15th. I am still trying to steal a few minutes to finish the ornament. Everything else is ready to go in the box.


----------



## Bitsey

Oh, Chocolate take your time. Your "pal" will most certainly understand. And it is going to take several months to clean everything up. I know. We did this 3 years ago for my mom. And you will always miss her. But you can still talk to her. Just relax, and take some time for yourself at this moment. Bitsey(susan)


----------



## SailorRae

Bitsey said:


> That looks wonderful, but hide the chocolate. I think that I have been eating too much. Love that multi yarn. What are you doing to do with it? Bitsey


I'll figure something out. I love the colors....so pretty. She sent me DPN's because I want to try and learn how to make socks. I'm not sure if this yarn would work but may give it a try. Pearlone really did a great job for me.....I LOVE my new pink nail polish. It's one of my obsessions


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Wow... all the packages sound and look great! So much yarn!

ChocolatePom I had heard that your mother didn't make it and I'm so sorry. Go slowly with her stuff and allow yourself to grieve as you go through it all. My deepest condolences...

Bonnie


----------



## porlebeke

In my June swap I received some fun yarn which was great because I do a lot of different things with it, a book "The Zen of Knitting", oh my goodness, it was a month ago and I can't remember everything but getting a surprise in the mail is great. Mine went out late because my husband had been in the hospital with open heart surgery and then after he came home it seems like it tiik a week to get organized and into a routine. So, I do hope my swap buddy enjoyed her package.


----------



## Bitsey

Porle I hope your hubby is doing well. Tell me what you do with fun yarn. I have a couple of hanks in the cabinet and I don't know what to do with them other than combine with another yarn on a hat. Bitsey


----------



## ocampgi1

I received my package from Robin yesterday. Thank You....Thank You...Thanks you! Loved all of things that you sent. My daughter Mia, took the mouse and has added it to her toy animal collection and I caught her sneaking into my bag of Nestle crunch bars : ) I enjoyed reading your letter. I thought that was a great way to put a face to the person who provided such thoughtful gifts. I am going to "borrow this idea" for the next swap : ) 

Here is a picture of all the items. Again Thank you so much for these gifts Robin and I hope we stay in touch! 

Gizella


----------



## mama879

I knitted a green,red and off white cotton dish towel. (holiday stripes) from sugar n cream it looks very old. I think it can be used all time of the year. I did put a note in with mine also kinda mad it look wintery.


----------



## Barbara Ann

my package to my swap partner should have been delivered yesterday. I haven't heard if she received it. I hope she got it ok and enjoys it. 

I'm trying to wait patiently.......too much fun!


----------



## Bitsey

Good morning all. Just checking into see who is here. I am off to a Sale this AM looking for next month's swap. Bitsey


----------



## Grandma Laurie

I sent my package out yesterday to Maine. Post office said it should be there on Monday. I hope she likes it


----------



## ocampgi1

Sent my package today. It is traveling internationally. Hope it gets to its destination quickly.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

ocampgi1 said:


> I received my package from Robin yesterday. Thank You....Thank You...Thanks you! Loved all of things that you sent. My daughter Mia, took the mouse and has added it to her toy animal collection and I caught her sneaking into my bag of Nestle crunch bars : ) I enjoyed reading your letter. I thought that was a great way to put a face to the person who provided such thoughtful gifts. I am going to "borrow this idea" for the next swap : )
> 
> Here is a picture of all the items. Again Thank you so much for these gifts Robin and I hope we stay in touch!
> Gizella


Thanks so much for the photo! It's like opening the package right along with you...


----------



## mjp362

sent my swap package today, it's going to vermont and she'll get it sometime next week!! hope she likes it!!


----------



## porlebeke

I use it to make scarves, tops of socks ( I love to knit socks and it's great to top the ribbing or make a sock with a turn down cuff), I also used it to make an evening wrap for my niece's American Girl doll.


----------



## KraftyAnne

I received my package today
Thanks KnittingKinder


----------



## Sewbizgirl

KraftyAnne said:


> I received my package today
> Thanks KnittingKinder


Wow! Am I seeing three skeins of yarn? And look at that adorbable gingerbread man ornament! M&Ms...What a great box!


----------



## Bitsey

Kraftyanne, that is a great package you received! M&M's and two books too!! That yarn looks yummy! You will have to let us know what you plan to do with it. Bitsey


----------



## KraftyAnne

Bitsey said:


> Kraftyanne, that is a great package you received! M&M's and two books too!! That yarn looks yummy! You will have to let us know what you plan to do with it. Bitsey


First off I opened up the M&M's and have eaten quite a few. LOL
My great grand daughter turns 2 on July 21st and I will make her a little sized shalom sweater. Getting started this afternoon.
I was WOW'd by my package, every thing in it was m
"me" all over


----------



## Bitsey

Krafty, what is a "shalom" sweater? Is that shalom as in mazel tov? bitsey


----------



## KraftyAnne

Bitsey said:


> Krafty, what is a "shalom" sweater? Is that shalom as in mazel tov? bitsey


http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/shalom-cardigan


----------



## Bitsey

Thanks, I saved the pattern. That is a great looking sweater. I will have to check out my yarns and see what fits. Thanks. Bitsey


----------



## KraftyAnne

if you look at my projects on Ravelry, I have made 2 that fit me.
The one I am making for my great grand daughter is only 50 sts not the patterns 67 sts. it is real easy if you can knit and purl though the back of a stitch.


----------



## Bitsey

Wow, so you design for Ravelry? Fantastic!! You are a star. Thank you Krafty. Now I know who to ask for problems I have with projects. Sometimes I could just scream on some of those projects that I was working on. Bitsey


----------



## KraftyAnne

Bitsey said:


> Wow, so you design for Ravelry? Fantastic!! You are a star. Thank you Krafty. Now I know who to ask for problems I have with projects. Sometimes I could just scream on some of those projects that I was working on. Bitsey


Ask any time - i will do my best to help


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Cute sweater... I like the Sweetgum sweater by the same designer, too. Saved them both.


----------



## KraftyAnne

Sewbizgirl said:


> Cute sweater... I like the Sweetgum sweater by the same designer, too. Saved them both.


Yes that one is "sweet" too


----------



## dissi

Finally got all my stuff in my box ready to be posted Monday, I hope my friend will like the gift I made myself, I didnt do a "christmas" gift, but it is handmade with a lot of love! Would have been posted earlier but I have been away on a boating week with cadets in south wales, uk. I had so much fun collecting and routing through my stash for gifts.....cant wait for next month...


----------



## Bitsey

Evening folks, whoops, quess I walked into an empty room. I will hang around for alittle while to see if anyone shows up. I know it's saturday night...everyone is out and about. Bitsey


----------



## trasara

I posted my swap package on friday here in Aus it is on its way as we speak to the USA.. Hope it doesn't take toooo long.


----------



## Bitsey

Trasara when it is received you will have to let us know who the lucky person was. Bitsey


----------



## Bitsey

I think everyone has left the party, or they are arriving "fashionably" late. Bitsey


----------



## knittingneedles

how do you know when people are in the room??? is it because it says online in their profile? or is there a chat room somewhere I don't see?


----------



## Bitsey

Well, I am assuming that there's no one here when their "online" is blank. If it says on line I assume that they are somewhere in the building. Bitsey(susan)


----------



## knittingneedles

Oh ok.. thought i might have missed something...


----------



## Bitsey

Knitting, this is the chat room here, and there are many more. B


----------



## maryrose

hi bitsey, i just got here. i was busy cooking dinner and doing some other things. i see some ladies already received their swap packages.


----------



## Bitsey

Hey Maryrose, have not chatted other than a PM since forever. Yes, I noticed alot of folks have gotten their packages. Well, whatis that saying "for those who wait good things come" I don't know if that is right or not. But I can't wait for next month to see who I get. I am starting to really like this. It took me a while, not sure if I was purchasing the right things or not. Bitsey


----------



## knittingneedles

All things you purchase are the right things, Bitsey, since its all about the goodwill...

I haven't received mine and I also sent mine out to Ct. on Tuesday, but I guess they haven't received it yet either. I guess the 4th kinda delayed things, possibly??


----------



## Bitsey

Oh, of course. I am not sure if all of the gals from Australia have their own swap or what? B

And I have not gotten mine either. But I did notice some of the gals mentioned they had to wait until payday. So, sit back and knit a few rows. B


----------



## knittingneedles

Bitsey, Yup, I am taking your advice and between clicks I knit a couple of rows...


----------



## Bitsey

Yes indeed. I fact, I am working on jberg's ( on another chat) pattern for a quick scarf. It might make a nice gift for next month's swap. B


----------



## Bitsey

well, folks, quess I am the last one leaving so I will turn out the lights. I have 20 minutes till one of my favs...."Two Fat Ladies" Don't you just love it. Makes me feel thin. Oh well. Anyone comes in and turns on the lights, leave a sign and tell them to turn them off. Bitsey(susan)


----------



## maryrose

hi bitsey, you keep making me laugh.


----------



## Bitsey

Oh, Maryrose, I broke away from the girls..they are making cakes. Nothing savory. Nothing from your swap yet? me neither. You will have to PM me tomorrow and tell me what you are working on. Also, just for my own info...what are your favorite colors. My are in the earth tones. B.


----------



## maryrose

hi bitsey, i didn't get my swap package yet. i was cross stitching before, soon i will be knitting.


----------



## Bitsey

Gave that up the eyes when bad for cross stitch. I still have several pieces that have to be framed. But that is costly. Well, girls I am signing off I still have to send you that pattern, but I need your favorite colors. B Talk tomorrow


----------



## maryrose

goodnite bitsey.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

goodnight maryrose!
Going to the couch now to work on a baby sweater...


----------



## maryrose

goodnite Sewbizgirl. i hope you have a nice evening.


----------



## Chava

I think this is a terrific activity and a lot of fun, it's like some office parties and I assume involves more people. I will probably join in a couple of months.


----------



## crafty62

my july swap partner should receive hers monday july 11th and i am patiently waiting for mine. thanks for all your work Tracy luckylady57


----------



## Bitsey

Good Morning all. Hot day today...feel like 105. Going to finish up projects so I can work on next month's swap. Hope everyone has a grand day. Bitsey(susan)


----------



## Bitsey

Looks like everyone is out doing family things. Perfect, it is Sunday a day of rest and family. Bitsey


----------



## maryrose

hi, i'm back very briefly, but i got to start cooking dinner. i bought one more thing for my secret pal, plus a big ball of white sock yarn for me which was a very good sale price. tomorrow morning i'm off to mail my secret pal package.


----------



## crafty62

well i amiled my july swap she should receive it tomorrow july 11th and i am waiting patiently for my july swap its exciting lets see who gets theres first


----------



## Bitsey

Hey Miss lucky I hope that you get your package soon. Hey Maryrose, fixing an early sunday dinner. that is nice. I think flounder, potatoes and salad tonight. But we usually eat late.

I also have not received my swap yet, but it is early. Talk later. Bitsey


----------



## Jansk

Posted my secret swap parcel yesterday. Hope it gets there OK. Looking forward to receiving mine, I do love a surprise. Jan


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Chava said:


> I think this is a terrific activity and a lot of fun, it's like some office parties and I assume involves more people. I will probably join in a couple of months.


I think there were over 200 of us this time! Jump in when you are ready.


----------



## Bitsey

Hey sewbiz, it shows it was a success. Bitsey


----------



## Bitsey

Just checked in, getting ready to cook my dinner. Oh, I just heard my nightgown calling me. I told her she has to wait. Maybe tomorrow a "present" will arrive. Bitsey


----------



## maryrose

hi bitsey, i'm already in my night clothes.


----------



## Bitsey

Egads, Maryrose, I didn't know anyone worse that me. And I am getting ready. Bits


----------



## KraftyAnne

I have been working on my great grand daughter shalom cardigan with the yarn I received yesterday from my Swap package. The knitting is done and now to get the ends tied in and the button sewed on. The time out doll is about a size 3 so it fits very snug.
Thanks Again knittingkinder


----------



## Bitsey

Oh, Krafty you are fast and a beautiful knitter. I am insanely jealous. Bitsey


----------



## maryrose

hi krafty, very nice knitting work. i like pink.


----------



## Barbara Ann

Krafty it's beautiful! You are fast!

I'm still waiting to hear if my swap partner received her package. she should have received it Friday. I will check UPS tomorrow.

I haven't received anything yet either ladies, sit tight. It's still early in the month.
I've already started getting next month's package together as I will be away during the middle of the month so the package will go out early


----------



## crafty62

mine went out last week she should receive it tomorrow went usps snail mail i am waiting patiently love surprises


----------



## KraftyAnne

Bitsey said:


> Oh, Krafty you are fast and a beautiful knitter. I am insanely jealous. Bitsey


We will see her next Friday so I will try to get pictures with a the birthday girl, a real model - But you all know how 2 year olds are


----------



## CBCAROL

KraftyAnne said:


> I have been working on my great grand daughter shalom cardigan with the yarn I received yesterday from my Swap package. The knitting is done and now to get the ends tied in and the button sewed on. The time out doll is about a size 3 so it fits very snug.
> Thanks Again knittingkinder


KraftyAnne,
That is a very cute cardigan.... Would you mind giving the pattern name & brand? or website?

I've got two Great-granddaughters aged, almost 1 & 5 - that would love it.

Thanks for any info that you can give..... CBCarol (Carol)


----------



## Bitsey

Goodnight one and all. Just getting ready to turn off the computer. Sleep well. Bitsey


----------



## Barbara Ann

Good Morning! Another beautiful day in Massachusetts. Suppose to be pretty warm. 

Here's to hoping the mail man brings us all surprises! LOL I'll be checking in, have a great day!


----------



## Barbara Ann

I just checked UPS and they said the package was delivered on Friday. They left it on the porch. I hope she got it!!!


----------



## Sewbizgirl

KraftyAnne said:


> I have been working on my great grand daughter shalom cardigan with the yarn I received yesterday from my Swap package. The knitting is done and now to get the ends tied in and the button sewed on. The time out doll is about a size 3 so it fits very snug.
> Thanks Again knittingkinder


This is so cute, KraftyAnne! Thanks for showing us...


----------



## Sewbizgirl

CBCAROL said:


> KraftyAnne,
> That is a very cute cardigan.... Would you mind giving the pattern name & brand? or website?
> 
> I've got two Great-granddaughters aged, almost 1 & 5 - that would love it.
> 
> Thanks for any info that you can give..... CBCarol (Carol)


Carol, she already gave the info when she first mentioned it. Check the posts back a few pages... It's all there.


----------



## KraftyAnne

I will add all of my modification to the shalom cardigan when it is done and I have good pictures on my ravelry account - KraftyAnne there also


----------



## onesoutherngal

Barbara Ann said:


> I just checked UPS and they said the package was delivered on Friday. They left it on the porch. I hope she got it!!!


i hate when they do that!...it's worth a call to your local ups person to let he/she know you are expecting a package, and where to put it if you are not home...I did this after my daughter's portraits were left on the porch and it rained!!!


----------



## maryrose

hi, i just mailed my swap package to texas. she should get it by wednesday or thursday.


----------



## lobsterlady948867

tracy, I would like to be in the August Swap, also. Everything is the same as before.
Rose Baker
[email protected]


----------



## Bitsey

Hey everyone. Is it time to notify Tracey for the August swap? Bitsey


----------



## CBCAROL

Bitsey said:


> Hey everyone. Is it time to notify Tracey for the August swap? Bitsey


Bitsey & All,

If I remember right...... We sign up for the next month about the 15th of the previous month....
As soon as TracyH has 'The August Swap' on the Main page, under swaps.........
Hugs to all..... CBCarol (Carol) (I'm just shy of 77) 
:lol: :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## Barbara Ann

To early. Tracy usually post something when it's time. Won't be for another week or two I'm sure.


----------



## mcrunk

Bitsey said:


> Hey everyone. Is it time to notify Tracey for the August swap? Bitsey


We haven't finished July yet. I haven't sent or received a package. We have til the 15th to mail them. So I don't think tracey will be posting the August swap being open til after the 25th of the month or somewhere around there.

Its easy to get excited, isn't it?


----------



## Bitsey

OK, well off to work on this Irish knit that has been hanging around my neck.


----------



## Nonan

I too haven't sent or received a package. I've been procrastinating making a Christmas ornament. I know it is no big deal, but I seem to have more fun picking out special things for the package. I'm off to the store now for more ideas.


----------



## mcrunk

Nonan said:


> I too haven't sent or received a package. I've been procrastinating making a Christmas ornament. I know it is no big deal, but I seem to have more fun picking out special things for the package. I'm off to the store now for more ideas.


Me too! But I said in an earlier post, I don't know if my swap partner even celebrates christmas. So I am including something else I made.
my package will be ready to be mailed on Friday!

Myra


----------



## Jansk

I'd be quite happy to get things from the thrift store. It is the thought that counts and not everyone has a great deal of money to spend. Just be grateful for what you get is what I think.

Jan


----------



## Jansk

I put a note in and put my real name.

Jan


----------



## Jansk

I knit a star but it looks more like a drinks mat, hope my swap partner is not too disappointed.

Jan


----------



## KraftyAnne

Jansk said:


> I knit a star but it looks more like a drinks mat, hope my swap partner is not too disappointed.
> 
> Jan


I would love a star even if it looks like a drink mat - 2 different uses.
How lucky she will be


----------



## CBCAROL

Jansk said:


> I put a note in and put my real name.
> 
> Jan


I think that this is the best way......

I put a note in mine with both my Real name and my Knitting Paradise Name...... So did 'Bitsey' (my swap partner for July)..

This way we can add them to our Buddy List & we know who they really are......
Hugs to all..... A N T I C I P A T I O N !!!!! CBCarol (Carol)


----------



## maryrose

hi bitsey, what are you making when you refer to "irish knit"?


----------



## Bitsey

It is an irish knit sweater....cables abd bobbles, etc. I started it 4 years ago then decided to quit smoking so it was put away. I have promised myself either finish it or toss it.B


----------



## maryrose

hi, i don't want to start an argument, but i disagreed with jansk's comment. i do my best to buy some nice, new things for my secret pal. if i don't have the money, i just don't put my name on the swap. but the thing is, "do unto others what you would want done unto you". would she want old used things from the thrift store because its the thought that counts. this comment i'm making is just something to think about.


----------



## Barbara Ann

We are suppose to spend $10.00 not including the shipping. (I do tend to spend more, but that's my option) If someone can't afford the $10.00 it is understandable and they should not participate in the swap. As for purchasing at the Thrift Store, guess it depends on what they are purchasing with their $10.00. Items unused I would think would be ok.


----------



## RavinRed

Hi Barbara,

This was my first swap and I was not sure if going over the $10 max was acceptable, so I stayed just under. As for the idea of new/used I think the way to look at it is if it is something that you would be excited to receive yourself, then it is ok if it is not new, otherwise it should be new. New items can be returned or regifted if they do not suit the receipient. I do think the thought is important and that the gifter should take the time to look at the receipients profile. No point sending wool to someone with a wool allergy, no matter how nice it may be. The swap can be an awesome thing if the gifters take just a few minutes to try and make the recipient happy. For instance, my swap partner was a snowman collector, so I quick knitted up a snowman ornament as part of my package....made the scarf blue as she said she hated reds....and blues were her favorite.


----------



## Barbara Ann

:thumbup: I totally agree!


----------



## onesoutherngal

in my very humble opinion, we just need to consider for whom we are putting the package together...we have several of us who are self proclaimed "green" knitters who love to recycle..., we also have those who post about how they "LOVE" a bargain and live for flea markets and garage sales or ("boot sales?" overseas),....i think i agree with the ones of you who posted that you just follow the old rule of not giving anything that you would not want to receive....

(i also get the sense that we may have differing definitions of what a "thrift" store is...I call Dollar Tree, or Dollar Stores thrift stores, myself??)


----------



## jmai5421

My package is almost ready. I did go over a few cents, but in general stayed within the ten dollar limit. This is my first swap and I am really excited. I had so much fun putting the box together and ended up knitting two Christmas ornaments. Hopefully if it is Hanukkah she will still be able to use the ornaments. They are pretty generic as far as ornaments go. I have lots of things in my stash and used coupons to maximize the ten dollar limit. This is so much fun. Thanks Tracey for all your work.


----------



## Bitsey

Oh Jmai, I think we all say a big THANK YOU TRACEY!! That is alot of work. But I do think that if she did not enjoy it, she would not do it. I know I went over on my swap, getting those yarns was alittle costly but that is ok. My swap buddy enjoyed them. Bitsey


----------



## Mel66

A big thank you to Tintin63 for my great gifts - I was really excited to receive it. I have emailed directly to say a more detailed thank you for all the bits she sent. 

I have my box ready to send off tomorrow.


----------



## Barbara Ann

I finally heard from my swap partner. She was away when the package arrived. She said it was a nice surprise to come home to. She also said she really liked the items I sent including the christmas ornaments I made (3 little wreaths). 

Is it time for August yet????!!!!


----------



## Bitsey

Gad zooks, another empty room. Let check another. Should I turn out the lights? I 'll wait. Bitsey


----------



## knittingneedles

HOpefully, y'all got a PM from Tracy earlier today stating that she is adding a couple of extra questions and either you can resend the form with the additional questions on it or just send her a PM with the answers to the questions:

Birthday: Month + Date
What projects do you mostly work on?
Are there holidays you don't celebrate...

SO just answer those questions and you will be good to go!!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Perhaps I'm just insecure and I don't mean to offend anyone. That said...all the talk of where the swap gifts are purchased etc. makes me uncomfortable. I think I've sent nice gifts and have received thanks from the receivers but now I'm second guessing myself and the selections I've made. I have a relatively new stash and usually pick yarn from my stash based on my person's info and then try to put some small trinket I've made and a few other items that are "knitting accessories". The value I'm sure has met the $10 requirement; sometimes maybe a little more.  Isn't the purpose of the swap to bring a "ray of sunshine" or "surprise" a fellow knitter/crocheter's day? I truly don't care where the suprises sent me are from...I certainly appreciate it when a good deal is found and if it saved someone money great! And homemade items are awesome! I love seeing the crafts others have made and get ideas from them. It is fun trying to find small items that you hope will be reflective of who you send your package to. And it so helps when the person has given lots of information. I am thrilled that Tracy added a few questions to the form, too. Happy swapping everyone!


----------



## Jessie Gill

I totally agree, I do not believe any of us would send things we would not like to receive, where you access or find your items that are sent should not be even an issue I dont believe, yes I think we all go that little bit over sometimes but then there will always be the time when you can make or find absolute bargains to put in your stash for a next swap so on the swings and round abouts it probably all balances out. I love garage sales the op shops and markets to find lots of my wonderful bargains and as they are great finds for me I think they surely would be a lovely surprise to receive in a swap parcel. Stop stressing where your goodies come from and enjoy the swapping process.

Jess


----------



## Bitsey

Hey folks, I think everyone ought to do whatever they feel confortable with, and noth worry about what anyone else thinks. If One person wants to purchase from thrift, ok, if another wants only to shop retail that's ok too. I don;t understand why anyone is worried. I have seen down here where someone's most prescious passes away and their most prized possessions are donated and it's with love. This is not something I would concern my self with. Goodnight, now that I have finished preaching. Talk in the am my fine friends. Bitsey(susan)


----------



## mrssonsew

I wish they would stop worrying as they say it's nice to give than to recieve.


----------



## maryrose

hi bitsey, i guess it's not empty yet!


----------



## Sewbizgirl

The rules of the swap said to spend $10. If that's more money than you can spend, you have no business entering. It's not fair to others who spend the $10, and may even throw in extra. I always add extras from my stash that are still new.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

lobsterlady948867 said:


> tracy, I would like to be in the August Swap, also. Everything is the same as before.
> Rose Baker
> [email protected]


I see lobsterlady got the same PM from Tracy that I did... She is asking who wants to participate in the August swap, and has three new questions for us to fill out. (That will better help partners to pick gifts for each other...) Check your pms. Maybe some of us got the message and others have not yet.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

RavinRed said:


> Hi Barbara,
> 
> This was my first swap and I was not sure if going over the $10 max was acceptable, so I stayed just under. As for the idea of new/used I think the way to look at it is if it is something that you would be excited to receive yourself, then it is ok if it is not new, otherwise it should be new. New items can be returned or regifted if they do not suit the receipient. I do think the thought is important and that the gifter should take the time to look at the receipients profile. No point sending wool to someone with a wool allergy, no matter how nice it may be. The swap can be an awesome thing if the gifters take just a few minutes to try and make the recipient happy. For instance, my swap partner was a snowman collector, so I quick knitted up a snowman ornament as part of my package....made the scarf blue as she said she hated reds....and blues were her favorite.


I'm sure your box will bless the receiver. You put a lot of thought into what she would like.


----------



## Bitsey

Good morning all, got my PM from Tracy and filled it out and sent it on its way. I know it's early but what the heck. Bitsey


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Good morning!

She's probably trying to get an early start, as we seem to get bigger every month!


----------



## maryrose

yes, i noticed the swap list is getting bigger. i count about 180 for july.


----------



## Jansk

We're all entitled to our opinion Maryrose and speaking our minds shouldn't start an argument, life is much too short for that. With regard to thrift shops I wasn't aware that they were what we call second hand or charity shops; I thought they were like our £1 stores where everything is £1. Having said that I still would not mind something second hand for myself.
Jan


----------



## Bitsey

Hey folks, that is no need for folks to get huffy. This a friendly place. No should correct another nor get cross. And of course what did I just do. Meow..got huffy. I will slap my hands. Seriously, ok, let's all go get a drink and calm down. Oh, is it happy hour yet? Bitsey


----------



## Bitsey

Hey I have something that will give everyone a laugh. Just ordered a new bathing suit. I know it is not on subject, so sue me. Scary isn't it ...a new bathing suit. Well, we shall see. It possibly could be sent back. Bitsey


----------



## Barbara Ann

I thought everyone was just stating their opinion. Did I miss something?

Let's have some swap fun!


----------



## Bitsey

I just did I ordered a bathing suit. B


----------



## maryrose

hi bitsey, oh no! i definitly don't want to be in a bathing suit.


----------



## Bitsey

Well, I did it. We shall see. You might hear hysterical laughter when it arrives. B


----------



## onesoutherngal

FINALLY got everything in my box to send off...now if i can just get it too the post office without spilling anything on or in it, lol....still waiting on mine...but have been too busy to get impatient


----------



## Bitsey

Southerngal, did you get rid of the nails? Bitsey


----------



## maryrose

Jansk said:


> We're all entitled to our opinion Maryrose and speaking our minds shouldn't start an argument, life is much too short for that. With regard to thrift shops I wasn't aware that they were what we call second hand or charity shops; I thought they were like our £1 stores where everything is £1. Having said that I still would not mind something second hand for myself.
> Jan


hi i'm sorry that i misunderstood you. i wasn't talking about the $1.00 stores. but in my area there is nothing good in the used thrift stores where they sell clothes, dishes, etc. there are times i buy 2nd hand for myself from the used thrift store, but this $10.00 swap is different. i just buy yarn and what i see my secret pal might like according to her form and do my best to buy some things or maybe crochet something to add in.


----------



## dissi

i kinda cheated on my box...I took the $10 to its limit, but then I had picked some yarn out to buy at my local shop and some accessories, and my caughter snook behind me and paid the bill...i added some more yarn from my stash...some store cupboard stash...and I hope my "pal" really enjoys it...I didnt make a ornament as such, hopefully when my "pal" recieves my box she will share with you what I made


----------



## Bitsey

Sounds wonderful dissi.


----------



## Jansk

It is fun looking for things, this is my first time and I loved it.

Jan


----------



## onesoutherngal

No Bitsey, just learning to live with them, lol....might keep them... Have my son believing you can't wash dishes in them!


----------



## Bitsey

W#hat fake nails? He's 24 years old....It'sok that he washes dishes. He would have to wash them if he lived on his own. And he can say a big thank you mom for cooking dinner. Bitsey


----------



## Bitsey

I get kind of hard nosed with kids. I loves them to pieces...had 4. But if you live at home this is not the Holiday Inn. You have chores. Whether it's laundry or doing dishes. I think I once told my son...honey you do not earn enough for me to be your maid. And I love you. I am so happy they are married. Bless their little hearts. Bitsey


----------



## Bitsey

Sorry one southern gal, I misunderstood. I was thinking you were comeone else..I don't know what age your son is. Please forgive me. But it is cute that he doing the dishes. Bitsey


----------



## Bitsey

Still have not heard from my swap, but they could live across oceans, or have to wait for other reasons. Egads, I did it again, I am talking to myself. The only one in the room. Be back later. Bitsey


----------



## maryrose

hi bitsey actually, we're all here.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

I'm here too... wonder why I'm not seeing the "online" designation under people's names?

Hope everyone is having a nice evening... too early to worry about packages, tho the one I sent has already been received. It could be weeks yet, so knit a bit and take your mind off it, and know a nice little surprise is still to look forward to. I will resume my little baby sweater knitting now. I'm actually working on a sweater and a dress at the same time, both with the leaves on the shoulders but the dress is feather and fan below that. Will show when done!


----------



## Bitsey

Hey sewbiz and maryrose. I have a daughter coming next week, hope she can show me how to do pictures. It's awful when you are old and don't know how to do alot on the puter. Bitsey


----------



## maryrose

hi, i didn't get my package yet either. but like you said, it's early yet. i'll be knitting socks very soon.


----------



## Bitsey

Sewbiz what do you do with baby sweaters. Feather and fan I know how to do but I have not done the leaves. A friend of my does alot of baby sweaters and she donates them. I am still plugging away on the Irish knit. What takes so long is that I have to sit at the dining rm. table. The pattern has 16 rows with11 parts to a row. But I am almost finished with the back. Bitsey. Maybe for the August swap I will think of something to make my pal. Bitsey


----------



## maryrose

hi bitsey, i don't know how to get pictures on either. my son or husband does it, including the copying & pasting the swap form to tracy.


----------



## Bitsey

Socks, that's on my Fall list of things to learn how to do. Bitsey


----------



## Bitsey

The copy and paste thing I finally learned from a daughter. So I will wait.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

I have made sweaters for charity, but right now I'm making some special things to save for my grandmotherly hope chest! I have a married daughter, and also 23 and 21 year old sons, so it won't be too many years now and I'm planning ahead! I have quilts and knitted toys too, for whoever needs them first.

To upload pictures I just move them to my desktop, and then when I click on "add new attachment" and then "browse" I choose from what's on the desktop. A double click gets it into the box and then "add attachment" and wait for it to upload. If you click on "preview" it strips the attachment, so don't do that once you have chosen photos to upload.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

I love to knit socks! DPNs are my favorite, sets of 5...


----------



## Bitsey

What was that? That sounded like a foreign language. I have to have the "demonstration" technique. I can wait. That is like explaining a particular knitting stitch without the person seeing it. But thank you sewbiz. I appreciate it. Bitsey.

PS tell those children to get busy


----------



## Bitsey

5 needles?


----------



## maryrose

hi before i go off, i knit with 4 dpns. but everyone has their preference.


----------



## maryrose

hi bitsey, you're making me laugh again.


----------



## Bitsey

I too am heading off. Goodnight all....maryrose, sewbiz, et al. Bitsey


----------



## jmai5421

Bitsey said:


> 5 needles?


I love DPN and 5 needles. The ones from Europe are all like that. Our foreign exchange student from Germany laughed at our little triangles with 4 needles and showed me with 5. That was back in the 80's. I have been doing it ever since even when I have to buy two sets of 4 to get 5.
I have my box ready and will mail it tomorrow. It is in the car so I won't forget.


----------



## onesoutherngal

Ah HA! 5 needles! I may try socks after all! Man do I feel dumb, lol....but not old as my dishwashing son is 14, not 24


----------



## onesoutherngal

Bitsey, I will take those 10 years back....gonna need them to finish all my planned projects


----------



## Sewbizgirl

I find 5 dpn easier than 4... The work is on 4 needles with the 5th as a working needle. It makes a square, rather than a triangle to work around, as jmai mentioned, so the angles at the joins are gentler right angles. I get no ladders that way, and my hands fit around the square shape to work it, easier than the triangle shape. I have tried it both ways.

I buy Brittany Birch dpns, which come in sets of 5 in the perfect little 5" length for socks.

I've tried the two-circs and magic loop methods and much prefer my 5 dpns.

I hope the other 'swappers' don't mind if we chat a bit while waiting for our packages to arrive...


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Bitsey said:


> PS tell those children to get busy


Two of them aren't married, so I don't want them 'busy' yet! :lol:


----------



## Bitsey

Sorryabout that sewbiz. Don't want them to get busy either. Quiet hot steamy day. feel like 108. Back to knitting and waiting maybe today will be the day. Bitsey


----------



## maryrose

hi ladies,i should try to knit socks with 5 dpns.


----------



## jmai5421

Just mailed my July swap. I hope to meet someone new and hope she likes the stuff. This is fun.


----------



## Bitsey

Hey jmai and maryrose. I know she is going to love your swap box.

Maryrose don't talk about 5 needles...I haven't learned that yet. In fact, phone rang right in the middle of a bobble almost messed me up. Bitsey

PS hopefully this fall I will learn all about socks and 5 needles.


----------



## Barbara Ann

I'm still waiting too......stalking the mailman is fun! LOL

I also knit socks, some on dpn's (prefer 5) and on 9" circulars. I don't know how to do magic loop or 2 circs yet.


----------



## Bitsey

Barbara you are way ahead of me. Got to go back to the Irish knit.


----------



## onesoutherngal

swap box is in the mail...this IS fun!


----------



## Barbara Ann

Bitsy...what is the Irish Knit? (and I'm Irish!)


----------



## Bitsey

Hey Barbara, I call it an Irish knit I don't know what you would call it. It is a pullover sweater with many cables, bobbles in it. It is done in a wool mix in an off-white. It does have a stand up collar. If I knew how to do pictures I could show you. It has a 16 row pattern with each row having 11 parts. That explains why if I take a break it is at the end of a row. I keep a graph to keep track of which row I am on. I'm tired just thinking about it. Bitsey


----------



## Sewbizgirl

I would call that an Aran design, Bitsey. I hope you show us pictures one day.


----------



## Barbara Ann

Sewbizgirl said:


> I would call that an Aran design, Bitsey. I hope you show us pictures one day.


Same here!


----------



## dissi

anyone about?


----------



## Barbara Ann

i'm jumping around. In and out. I'm actually at work, but not doing any!!!


----------



## dissi

am cooking a curry for dinner (about 9pmish) and knitting a back for a ballet style cardigan for payton in pink baby dk....


----------



## Barbara Ann

sounds nice. What is a curry?
I love learning about other foods from other countries. But then...I love to cook and eat! 9 pm is a bit late me to eat dinner! We will have dinner around 6pm...tonight homemade battered dipped chicken fingers.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

I'm about to unplug the computer because we are having a huge thunderstorm! See you all later!


----------



## Bitsey

Sewbiz you are right. An Aran knit. I mentioned a couple of weeks ago about those brain cells and leak out of your ears. Bitsey Well that's me...they leaked.


----------



## knittingneedles

dissi said:


> am cooking a curry for dinner (about 9pmish) and knitting a back for a ballet style cardigan for payton in pink baby dk....


Indian or Thai or different??? YUM.. whichever one it is..

Wanna share the recipe???


----------



## maryrose

to sewbizgirl: i hope you are ok with that thunderstorm.


----------



## knittingneedles

I heard my Swap Buddy got the package.. It took a while to get there.. Wonder why.. Hope she liked it.. I haven't gotten mine yet.. have you???


----------



## maryrose

hi not yet. was your package in the US?


----------



## knittingneedles

Yup..but it took over a full week to get there... strange.. usually it takes about 3 to 5 days..


----------



## Bitsey

Evening all, got to go and to something about dinner. I too have not received a package yet. But I do remember one or two of the gals saying they had to wait to payday. Off to dinner prep. Bitsey


----------



## dissi

Indian (well english based) tikka masala...used a paste, with pork (shhhh) yellow pepper, onions and sweetcorn, served with rice and nann bread, all was eaten so guess it wasnt that bad....have just finished decrease on back of cardi.....seem to have been at it all day today....but off shooting at the weekend with cadets...i will line them all up against the targets if they dont let me sleep! (lol)


----------



## Bitsey

Hey dissi, I ate Indian food once at a restaurant. I did not care for it. But yours sounds good. If we don't get alot of rain, out on the boat tomorrow. It is supposed to be cooler and maybe I will catch a flounder..Also hope to catch my swap. Bitsey


----------



## Carol L.

Hi everyone,
I received my swap package on Monday and my secret pal sent the most awesome items. She sent a skein of Red Heart Shimmer yarn, Cherries Jubilee, that looks as scrumptious as it sounds in pinks & purples. Am thinking it would be so pretty in a simple lacey scarf pattern. There was also a skein of Bernat Sox yarn in beautiful shades of blue, purple, pink, green & yellow ~ so me. Now I can try making my first pair of socks! She knitted the most adorable frog ~ Ribbit ~ that I have sitting on top of my computer desk looking down at me and he makes me smile everytime I look at him. The ornament she knit was a miniature knitting bag and is so pretty and done using such tiny needles. WOW. She also made me the most beautiful beaded & silver bracelet in such awesome bead colors. I've worn it already and received many lovely comments on it. There was also a crochet hook made out of exotic rosewood and is so pretty and have a project in mind to use it on very soon. She included 2 packages of such pretty glass beads in aqua & white and swirl turquoise & pink that are telling me to make them into something for me, like the pretty necklace pattern I just recently saw. She included a recipe that is a family favorite and I can easily see why as the cinnamon rolls sound so scrumptious. Along with all the above she included a letter telling me about the items she made and included an early birthday greeting as well. I've already sent her a private message thanking her but also want to publicly say thank you to babeknits for such an awesome swap package and I truly appreciate it all. I so hope your July swap package makes you as happy as your package has made me. Thanks again babeknits.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

maryrose said:


> to sewbizgirl: i hope you are ok with that thunderstorm.


Thanks maryrose... I'm plugged back in now. The thunder was AWESOME. It sounded like the sky was ripping apart. I sat outside on the porch and knit so i could listen to it. A big branch broke off a tree, but that's it for damage.


----------



## Bitsey

Thank good ness. We are just getting ours now. Bitsey OOPs got to go turn chicken.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Carol L., what an awesome box you got! Babeknits... great package! She made you a lot of things, how special.


----------



## maryrose

hi Carol L: looks like you got a lot of nice things. i'm glad you're enjoying them.


----------



## maryrose

Bitsey said:


> Thank good ness. We are just getting ours now. Bitsey OOPs got to go turn chicken.


are you getting a storm too? what kind of chicken are you making?


----------



## Carol L.

I know. To receive so many beautiful handmade things as well as everything else was so awesome. I don't get many handmade gifts and I truly treasure everyone I receive as I know the person put much thought, time and hardwork into not only making it but also wanting to make something special just for me. Babeknit's package touched my heart in so many ways. I am very lucky and very grateful and feel quite blessed.
Carol L.


----------



## Bitsey

Hey all, yes, small storm. I pound the chicken breat flat in a zip bag. Then use bread crumbs and I season with parm cheese. I chicken breast is almost too much for the two of us. Bitsey


----------



## Bitsey

Carol your package sounds wonderful. You will have to let us know what you make. Bitsey


----------



## Barbara Ann

must be chicken night. We had chicken too!


----------



## Carol L.

I will let you know what I decide to finally make. Right now I am busy knitting and crocheting a couple baby blankets for a new little great nephew due to arrive any time now. Then I think I will take a break and make something for me before continuing on with making my many Christmas presents I need to do. Who knows, maybe by then I will know more about downloading pictures with my computer and will actually be able to share photos as well. LOL.
Carol L.


----------



## Carol L.

You're right, it must be chicken night as that's what we're having too. Great minds think alike.
Carol L.


----------



## Bitsey

I have not graduated to pictures yet. I have a daughter coming on Tuesday. Hopefully she can show me. B.


----------



## Carol L.

My friend knows how to do the pictures ~ but I'm stubborn and want to try tackling it myself. Might regret it, but I learn more by doing things hands on. We'll see. Not quite at that point yet but must admit I sure enjoy looking at what everyone posts and get great ideas from everyone.
Carol L.


----------



## maryrose

i have to learn to put my pictures on this forum.


----------



## Bitsey

everyone went home. Talk later "Storage Wars" is up next. B.


----------



## Bitsey

Good morning all. Going to be a beautiful day in the low 80's and low humidity. Going shopping and keep an eye on the postman. Bitsey


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Good morning Bitsey and all... Our storms have passed through and the sun is shining. What a blessing.

I'm going to drink my coffee and peruse the board. Just thought I'd check in here first. 

It's going to be fun when the packages start arriving. Keep an eye in the "Main" section too. Some people are posting a new thread there when they get their packages, rather than in this thread. 

Have a happy day!


----------



## maryrose

hi ladies, my secret pal PM me to let me know she got her package.


----------



## mcrunk

Good morning Bitsey

High of 95 today with a heat index of 100degrees  
Possible rain today!
Have a great day!

Myra


----------



## Sewbizgirl

maryrose said:


> hi ladies, my secret pal PM me to let me know she got her package.


Yay! I hope she liked what you sent. :thumbup:


----------



## maryrose

Sewbizgirl said:


> maryrose said:
> 
> 
> 
> hi ladies, my secret pal PM me to let me know she got her package.
> 
> 
> 
> Yay! I hope she liked what you sent. :thumbup:
Click to expand...

yes, she did.


----------



## crafty62

i have not received my package from july swap what should i do thanks


----------



## maryrose

luckyluck58 said:


> i have not received my package from july swap what should i do thanks


hi, we have til the end of this month. if we never get it, we just pm tracy.


----------



## mcrunk

luckyluck58 said:


> i have not received my package from july swap what should i do thanks


I haven't mailed mine to my partner yet. We have til the 15th. Tracey said to allow 2 weeks after that I believe. If you still haven't recieved it, send a PM to her.

Good Luck!

Myra


----------



## crafty62

thank you so much for the information hope ur doing ok take care keep knitting


----------



## Barbara Ann

there's still over two weeks to the month of July. Many of us have not yet received our swap packages. No problem, they will come. I'm waiting too, and stalking the mailman daily! LOL So much fun!


----------



## crafty62

thank youi for ur support i will wait for mine patiently too lol take care


----------



## 1KraftyKraut

I received my package from acarro8 and I love everything she picked out for me.
A card introducing herself.
A bag to carry my project with me.
A bottle with hand sanitizer.
A bag of Jelly Belly Chocolate Dips - Very Cherry - YUM!
Two skeins of Classic Elite Yarns "Summer Sox" color 5504 - Mint Julip. Perfect! I want to learn to knit socks so this will get me started.
A small box - I sorted my stitch holders into all the compartment, what a great little box.
Thank you so much for making my day!   :mrgreen:


----------



## knit1purl2

I also received my package yesterday from Izzy186 and loved it - received a book Kid's Knitted Hats with 17 easy hats to knit in the round and two skeins of aqua worsted yarn. Very nice! Now to decide which hat to knit first. 

Thanks, Izzy!


----------



## Sewbizgirl

luckyluck58 said:


> i have not received my package from july swap what should i do thanks


I think most people have not received their yet. There is still a good two weeks left before it's considered late.

Knit something!


----------



## tammie52

will be posting my box in morning, sorry its so late, but ive just moved house, and i dont know if im a coming or a going, as they say here. lol but it will be there by monday i hope tammie


----------



## ATLflightattendant

As for me, I packaged my goodies inside a gift box and tied it with a cute ribbon. Inside everything was wrapped individually in pretty tissue paper. I then went to my Post Office 
(today 07-14-11), and simply put it inside one of those (FREE) Priority Mail boxes that has the tear strips on either side so that no tape is necessary. Super easy and my swap pal should receive it by 07-16-11.

The cost to mail to Zone 7 (Arizona) was $10.95, and with the delivery confirmation @ .70, my total shipping was $11.65.
May cost a bit more, but a sure efficient and easy way to ship.


----------



## ATLflightattendant

@ 1KraftyKraut...very nice...enjoy!


----------



## Bitsey

Sounds like everyone is getting lovely things. Meatloaf is in the oven and potatoes ready to boil for mashers. Still have not received a "prize". But I do know that they have until the 15th and a couple mentioned waiting till payday. So no work today on the needles. Tomorrow out on the boat..he's looking for fish dinner. Maybe I will take my needles with me. Bitsey


----------



## Cherizac

Squeee! I got my swap box! So happy! Three lovely skeins of cotton yarn in a lovely blue(I have fallen hard for cotton this summer!) two skeins each of Caron in pink and green, a lovely mohair-ish purple that's just gorgeous, and even a set of wooden needles in size 7 that I actually needed desperately! 

No name inside, but the return address says "Mark & Cindy Razzano"; thank you so very much; it's a lovely box. Christmas every month, I love swaps!

Packing my outgoing box today; don't think I'll get it to the post office in time, so it'll go out tomorrow. Can't wait for her to get it!


----------



## maryrose

hi bitsey, i'm making meatloaf tomorrow, and i didn't get mine yet. technically, we have til the end of this month.


----------



## Bitsey

I went ahead and made the meal today. So if we go out tomorrow it is re-heat. Lovely. B


----------



## maryrose

to cherizac: what kind of wooden knittings did you get? straight or dpns?


----------



## Bitsey

Question for the forum: Do you like knitting with wooded needles? I have two sets (mine a gift from Mom and mom's) I always worry that I am going to snap them in half. B


----------



## Barbara Ann

Bitsey, I use the wooden needles, in dpn's, circular and in straights. I really like them as they are light and help the yarn to stay put. But...I also love my KP NP circulars.


----------



## Bitsey

Hey Barbara, I have circulars, but I don't use them often. I quess I am "old-fashioned" I like to hear that click with the metal needles. It is comforting. B


----------



## Bitsey

Sewbiz, if you visit later let me know which needles you all use. Barbara, I was taught to knit by a left-handed knitter and I am right handed. So I do the old put the needle in wrap and take out. Awkward. B


----------



## Barbara Ann

sounds like the same way I knit. I'm a thrower. teaching myself to do continental but I"m still learning.

by the way, kielbasa for dinner tonight. (easy night and I didn't have to cook, hubby did!) peroggies (spelling) and fresh corn on the cob. Love the corn this time of year!


----------



## maryrose

hi bitsey, you made me laugh again, when you said about the wooden knitting needles.


----------



## Cherizac

maryrose said:


> to cherizac: what kind of wooden knittings did you get? straight or dpns?


They are straight needles, Maryrose. I much prefer wood needles; my stitches fall off metal, and I'm not a big fan of circs except for big projects.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Peroggies... yum. I am half Russian and my mom and grandma made the BEST ones. My Nana called it pirouge. Sorry you can't hear me imitate her accent...

Okay, needles. I prefer light needles so no metal. I do like using Clover bamboos (circs, dpn and straights) and also wood. (My favorite sock needles are Brittany Birch 5" dpns.) But my top preference always are my vintage nylon circulars (Circlons). They are not made anymore but every once in a while I can get lucky and find some on Ebay. I built my stash back when no one cared about them, but now they command a really high price. Too bad the word got out!

I made a great Chicken Spaghetti tonight (if I do say so myself). It's raining again and this is great comfort food. Now I'm ready to watch a movie and knit...

Oh boy, tomorrow is the mailing deadline. Everybody will soon have their boxes. :mrgreen:


----------



## maryrose

hi, i'm running out of ideas what to cook for dinner but i know that subject doesn't belong in this section. i like my wooden needles too, but i have aluminum ones mostly. (i have only one pr. of 9 inch wooden needles, i hope they don't break on me. the aluminum ones will last forever.


----------



## Bitsey

Sewbiz it is late I will PM you tomorrow for your chicken spaghetti. Bitsey

PS I have never tried bamboo.


----------



## Bitsey

Maryrose, I know it is not the subject, so let the subject police come. With homegrown tomatoes sometimes we have BLt's, yum. Also he cooks on the grill alot. B


----------



## onesoutherngal

no package yet...no supper yet as i just tried to burn down the house...(thought i set the timer, but actually set the cook time on the microwave)...think i may just go to bed and try again tomorrow


----------



## Carol L.

onesoutherngal said:


> no package yet...no supper yet as i just tried to burn down the house...(thought i set the timer, but actually set the cook time on the microwave)...think i may just go to bed and try again tomorrow


Mamma said there'd be days like this, strange days indeed. I just didn't think there would be so many of them. LOL.
Carol L.


----------



## onesoutherngal




----------



## maryrose

hi onesoutherngal: i've burnt dinner a few times too! i would get preoccupied with something else & i would forget about my dinner cooking. i had to keep buying new saucepans.


----------



## Barbara Ann

Good Morning everyone. May today be your day.....if not, it will come! LOL
Have a great day, and I will check in often!


----------



## maureenb

Got my swap package!!! Got in late last night from a day trip with DH to Knoebels amusement park,and discovered a package outside my front door this morning(always checking LOL  )Thanks to Mzmaddie in Camarillo,Ca. I received a wonderful package of goodies,2 skeins of pompadoodle yarn in shades of blue,a hand knit hat Christmas ornament, ghiradelli hot chocolate mix, a book of 24 hour knitting projects,a book to read,and a knitting magazine from her stash.I'm so happy!!


----------



## tammie52

posted my swap box this morning. hopefully she will get it tomorrow, monday at the latest, hope she likes it, it was a bit of a rush trying to get it together in between moving house and baby sitting.lol tammie


----------



## ChocolatePom

Just a note for someone in Woodridge, IL (luckyluck58) to watch the box tomorrow your package should be there for you. Sorry for the ornament not being done very well. Just too many things going on , what with all the driving and taking care of Mom's death, cremation, memorial and the family reunion all in the same week just a lot on the plate. But, hope everything else will be enjoyed.


----------



## crafty62

thank you so sweet i will watch for it thanks again


----------



## hooknneedler

Bitsey said:


> Ok, ok, here's what I will do:
> 
> 2 8oz, cream cheese
> 2 roasted chicken breasts diced and chopped
> 1 cup of Ranch dressing
> 1 bottle of Franks hot sauce
> 2 cups shredded cheese
> 
> bake at 350 degrees - 15 minutes add extra cheese cook another 10 minutes.
> 
> Now who is bring the chips and who is bringing the beer and the wine?I will wait here. Bitsey (susan) Enjoy
> 
> Oh, by the way Hook..I have 2 totally disfunctional crazy Aunts in Tulsa. Stay far away. S


Bitsey,

I just now saw this. So sorry for the long delay! Your recipe sounds great! Wish I could have brought the chips. So...you have relatives in Tulsa? PM me...we need to talk sister!


----------



## Triviv

I don't know who you are, but I really love the stitch markers I got from you. Thank you for being so thoughtful - Triviv (Tricia)


----------



## knitgalore

I don't know when this was posted, but when I went to my local T.S. I found a littlle heart shaped ring holder, a small photo album, a pair of snuggly slippers. All obviously new. It just depends how lucky we are on which day. Oh and I AM one of those people who works there and I do find the bargains, and only if they are or look like new. Makes it more fun to put in lots of things in our swap
Alberta (knitgalore)


Barbara Ann said:


> We are suppose to spend $10.00 not including the shipping. (I do tend to spend more, but that's my option) If someone can't afford the $10.00 it is understandable and they should not participate in the swap. As for purchasing at the Thrift Store, guess it depends on what they are purchasing with their $10.00. Items unused I would think would be ok.


----------



## suzieb

Just sent out my secret swap for July. It's going to Oklahoma. Hope you enjoy it. 
suzieb


----------



## Carol L.

I just returned from the post office and my package is off to my swap partner and she should have it Monday or by mid week at the latest. It only has to go next door to MN. Hope she likes it.
Carol L.


----------



## clogden21

I just received my July swap it is wonderful, i got a skein of PURPLE lion cotton love it, 2 skeins of fancy fur awesome colors it has som black, orange? and some PURPLE. a PURPLE flower pin/hair piece (fits great, great job) and two wonderful notebook [ i am going to use it to keep track of the "I want to do's". thanks ever so much, my secret swapper is a secret did not leave a name so I am thank in her/him here.


----------



## SailorRae

hooknneedler said:


> Bitsey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, ok, here's what I will do:
> 
> 2 8oz, cream cheese
> 2 roasted chicken breasts diced and chopped
> 1 cup of Ranch dressing
> 1 bottle of Franks hot sauce
> 2 cups shredded cheese
> 
> bake at 350 degrees - 15 minutes add extra cheese cook another 10 minutes.
> 
> Now who is bring the chips and who is bringing the beer and the wine?I will wait here. Bitsey (susan) Enjoy
> 
> Oh, by the way Hook..I have 2 totally disfunctional crazy Aunts in Tulsa. Stay far away. S
> 
> 
> 
> Bitsey,
> 
> I just now saw this. So sorry for the long delay! Your recipe sounds great! Wish I could have brought the chips. So...you have relatives in Tulsa? PM me...we need to talk sister!
Click to expand...

I make this ALL the time....it's a fav with almost everyone. I always use canned chicken that you buy at Sam's club. It makes it really fast and easy


----------



## SailorRae

Looks like you got a fun box. I really think we should always include our names....that way we can thank the person who took the time to put together our boxes. Just my opinion, but I sure like to know who I received a gift from.


----------



## Bitsey

Sailor, that's fantastic. My daughter gave me the receipe, I was just courious is two packages of cream cheese too much? Bitsey


----------



## tesso63

Today I mailed my swap off to my partner.

DC# 0310 1230 0002 1080 2159


----------



## Bitsey

what happened?? Just stopped by the knitting tea party and everyone is alive and well. Absolutely hopping. What are we doing here on the swap? It must be nap time. Of course, after being out today in the sun and fun...Man, that knocks one for a loop as they say. I feel pooped. My face is alittle sunburned. Ok, enough of my boring junk...off to my chair. Bitsey


----------



## Bitsey

still no company...Oh that's right it's friday....everyone is out on a date. B


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Triviv said:


> I don't know who you are, but I really love the stitch markers I got from you. Thank you for being so thoughtful - Triviv (Tricia)


Was that your swap box, Tricia? Did you get anything else besides stitch markers?


----------



## Sewbizgirl

SailorRae said:


> hooknneedler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bitsey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, ok, here's what I will do:
> 
> 2 8oz, cream cheese
> 2 roasted chicken breasts diced and chopped
> 1 cup of Ranch dressing
> 1 bottle of Franks hot sauce
> 2 cups shredded cheese
> 
> bake at 350 degrees - 15 minutes add extra cheese cook another 10 minutes.
> 
> Now who is bring the chips and who is bringing the beer and the wine?I will wait here. Bitsey (susan) Enjoy
> 
> Oh, by the way Hook..I have 2 totally disfunctional crazy Aunts in Tulsa. Stay far away. S
> 
> 
> 
> Bitsey,
> 
> I just now saw this. So sorry for the long delay! Your recipe sounds great! Wish I could have brought the chips. So...you have relatives in Tulsa? PM me...we need to talk sister!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I make this ALL the time....it's a fav with almost everyone. I always use canned chicken that you buy at Sam's club. It makes it really fast and easy
Click to expand...

It sounds so good... especially with chips and beer!


----------



## maryrose

to clogden21: looks like you got some nice yarn. i like that big purple lion brand yarn.


----------



## Bitsey

Hey maryrose...hope you have had a good day. Yes Clogden's yarn looks yummy. Purple is so wild..knit some purple socks. Bitsey


----------



## mcrunk

Just put my swap partners box in the mail today. Somebody in Indiana should be getting a big surprise monday or tuesday.

This is exciting!

Myra


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Exciting news... I got a PM from my pal today, stchr3247 in New Jersey. She just put my box in the mail. I'll see what she sent sometime late next week! Wheeeeee! Thank you Jane!

The poor lady has had a broken arm that she is recovering from. I'm sure she has not been knitting since she broke it. Let's hope she recovers quick and gets those needles back in her hands again soon.


----------



## Barbara Ann

Good Morning everyone! Another beautiful day here in Massachusetts. I'm going to meet some lovely ladies from the forum that live locally for the first time this afternoon. It should be a lot of fun. Also another day of stalking the mailman, what more could a girl want? LOL


----------



## Nonan

Barbara Ann said:


> Good Morning everyone! Another beautiful day here in Massachusetts. I'm going to meet some lovely ladies from the forum that live locally for the first time this afternoon. It should be a lot of fun. Also another day of stalking the mailman, what more could a girl want? LOL


Hi! I live in CT, but am from MA. I'm going to my daughter's for my grandson's birthday in So. Lancaster.


----------



## knittersjoy

Forgot to post my July swap gifts on this site - was reminded to do so by another member. I posted it under Pictures - but here it is again - it was such a wonderful thoughtful box full of gifts from lorimorris from Wisconsin. Lots of fun - I love being a part of this.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

knittersjoy said:


> Forgot to post my July swap gifts on this site - was reminded to do so by another member. I posted it under Pictures - but here it is again - it was such a wonderful thoughtful box full of gifts from lorimorris from Wisconsin. Lots of fun - I love being a part of this.


That little green and white stocking ornament is the cutest thing! Great package!


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Nonan said:


> Barbara Ann said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good Morning everyone! Another beautiful day here in Massachusetts. I'm going to meet some lovely ladies from the forum that live locally for the first time this afternoon. It should be a lot of fun. Also another day of stalking the mailman, what more could a girl want? LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Hi! I live in CT, but am from MA. I'm going to my daughter's for my grandson's birthday in So. Lancaster.
Click to expand...

Hi to both of you! Funny, but I grew up in Mass. and CT.-- Framingham, Natick, and Westport CT. That was another lifetime ago, tho. I left the East Coast in 1972...


----------



## Bitsey

I got my wonderful package from my secret pal in Australia with the initial B. Thank you so much. I absolutely love that maroon necklace. And those lovely scarves. They are just too beautiful for words. I can't wait to show my daughters your necklace. All beautifully crafted by you. And the two balls of the yummy brown mohair is wonderful and the multi is so much fun. I wish I knew how to take a picture and post. Well, one of my girls is coming on Tuesday and hopefully she can show me how. Again this is so wonderful....I wish you had given me your forum name so I could thank you more properly. Again, thank what a treat!!!1 Bitsey

PS I almost forgot the beautiful pendant and the cleverly made book mark. Bitsey


----------



## maryrose

hi bitsey, have your daughter post the picture of your swap. the things you got looks interesting.


----------



## granny1

got my package mailed to Idaho yesterday. Postman said it might take a week. Hope she likes it,
Haven't gotten mine yet either.


----------



## Bitsey

Hey maryrose. I will try. Of course it is going to feel like 105, so she might not come. Not alot to do outside with kids in this heat. Of course, there is always the pool. Bitsey

Granny I know your package will be along shortly. B


----------



## mama879

I just received my package today. I do not know your user name to say thanks. So I will mail out a Thank you on Monday 
By the way the bell ornament is great very pretty I may have to put some bells in center. The cotton yarn and the book are great. Thanks again.


----------



## Bitsey

Oh mama you are so lucky, I have tried reading the return address and most of it is unreadable. I wish I could read it so I could send a thank you. Bitsey


----------



## mama879

Bitsey said:


> Oh mama you are so lucky, I have tried reading the return address and most of it is unreadable. I wish I could read it so I could send a thank you. Bitsey


I wish I had his user name but thats ok . He had a printed return address label.


----------



## tesso63

I received my swap box from Louise Olson today. There were 3 patterns, a tawashi (knit dish scrubber), size 2 dpns, English tea, peach passion herbal tea, magnetic notepad, a set of blank greeting cards for me to art up, and 2 balls of "I Love This Cotton" yarn. 

All of it will be put to good use!

I have a minilaptop which I cannot use to upload photos, and a desk top pc. I use the desktop for photos, but the monitor keeps going out today. If I get it working I'll post a photo.

Thanks again!! 

Teresa O.


----------



## sheoguey

I received my swap today! Glorious!! No wonder my giver is named "Joy" -- she wrapped each item and was so generous! The best part? she included a note about each item and then a bit about herself. I feel like I have a new friend!


----------



## Bitsey

Sharon that is so wonderful I am jealous. My "Pal" did not gibe a forum name nor a first name, only a last name Barton. I could not read the last part of the address. So maybe I will pm Hookneedler. 

What did you get in your swap? Tell, tell. Bitsey


----------



## knitgalore

How do you know it is a man. My sisters name is Sidbey. She is always anonymous on boards. She thinks it is funny. It really is.


mama879 said:


> Bitsey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh mama you are so lucky, I have tried reading the return address and most of it is unreadable. I wish I could read it so I could send a thank you. Bitsey
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I had his user name but thats ok . He had a printed return address label.
Click to expand...


----------



## Bitsey

Everyone must have big dates tonight, after it is Saturday. Bitsey


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Wowzer... it was a great day for swap packages! They all sound fabulous, can't wait to see more pictures.


----------



## mama879

knitgalore said:


> How do you know it is a man. My sisters name is Sidbey. She is always anonymous on boards. She thinks it is funny. It really is.
> 
> 
> mama879 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bitsey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh mama you are so lucky, I have tried reading the return address and most of it is unreadable. I wish I could read it so I could send a thank you. Bitsey
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I had his user name but thats ok . He had a printed return address label.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I did not know. But the return address label had a man's name on it then I just noticed that there where 2 initials in the corner so I did some detective work and pm some one who I thought might be and just asked.


----------



## onesoutherngal

not much knitting in today...ran to check the mail, no box yet then my son cut his hand and had to rush to doc to get wound care (he will be fine thank goodness!) and then FINALLY head home where I think I will get some knitting time in....but no, I caught one of these ______ nails I had decided to keep, and ripped off my own nail with it....I really need to rewind this whole week and start over...

(yes, bitsy, I hear you and sewbiz chuckling out there....now, help me! how do I safely get these things off????)


----------



## maryrose

hi onesoutherngal, all i can say to that is "oh my goodness!"


----------



## maryrose

well, i had to start over on my 2nd sock. i messed up on the heel. so now i'm back at the cuff, 2nd round.


----------



## onesoutherngal

maryrose, (the bad thing is...the coffee in my knitting bag accident was on the way to the wedding, the nails were for the wedding, and the accident with my son was with a knife that was a groomsman's gift from the wedding.....) lol!!!


----------



## knittingneedles

onesoutherngal said:


> not much knitting in today...ran to check the mail, no box yet then my son cut his hand and had to rush to doc to get wound care (he will be fine thank goodness!) and then FINALLY head home where I think I will get some knitting time in....but no, I caught one of these ______ nails I had decided to keep, and ripped off my own nail with it....I really need to rewind this whole week and start over...
> 
> (yes, bitsy, I hear you and sewbiz chuckling out there....now, help me! how do I safely get these things off????)


Are you talking acrylic nails???

You have to soak them in real acetone and they will melt off...

Don't try to pull them off.. it will kill you... and yank your real nail off with it... and you can get infections... so please be careful..


----------



## onesoutherngal

k..they come off tomorrow


----------



## knittingneedles

onesoutherngal said:


> k..they come off tomorrow


GOOD way healthier not to have them..

I used to work in that industry (for a little while) and when I realized just how unhealthy they are.. I stopped..


----------



## maryrose

to onesoutherngal: i'm glad your son is okay. my son is 24.


----------



## knittingneedles

onesoutherngal said:


> maryrose, (the bad thing is...the coffee in my knitting bag accident was on the way to the wedding, the nails were for the wedding, and the accident with my son was with a knife that was a groomsman's gift from the wedding.....) lol!!!


Wow you had one heck of a day!!! How old is your son? Pretty sharp knife?? Who gives a Knife as a groomsman gift? Are the guys hunters or something?


----------



## Sewbizgirl

onesoutherngal said:


> (snip)I caught one of these ______ nails I had decided to keep, and ripped off my own nail with it....I really need to rewind this whole week and start over...
> 
> (yes, bitsy, I hear you and sewbiz chuckling out there....now, help me! how do I safely get these things off????)


Oh no, not chuckling. I'm CRINGING at the thought of you ripping your fingernail off!

So sorry about your son. Hope he heals up quick.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

onesoutherngal said:


> maryrose, (the bad thing is...the coffee in my knitting bag accident was on the way to the wedding, the nails were for the wedding, and the accident with my son was with a knife that was a groomsman's gift from the wedding.....) lol!!!


Too much wedding? :lol:


----------



## Bitsey

Good mnorning one and all. Oh, southerngal that makes me cringe just thinking about it. Go to a salon and have them taken off. You poor thing. Everynow and then I go through that...trying to have long nails. Lasts one month until I have to do something like planting, cleaning fish, cleaning the stove, then I understand why I keep them short. Bitsey Plus you do not snag fabrics or yarns.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

knittingneedles said:


> onesoutherngal said:
> 
> 
> 
> k..they come off tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> GOOD way healthier not to have them..
> 
> I used to work in that industry (for a little while) and when I realized just how unhealthy they are.. I stopped..
Click to expand...

Same reason I never put polish on my nails. Ever read all the chemical ingredients off a nail polish bottle? There's a whole paragraph of things you can't even begin to pronounce... going through the nail and into the blood stream. Your nails need light to be able to penetrate them, too, or you get nail fungus. Icky.


----------



## Bitsey

I quess everyone is getting reay for church. I am a heathen from Brooklyn, NY originally). Talk later. Have tuna salad to make.

Oh, sewbiz, I bit the bullet and PM-ed my secret pal and thanked her. See if I hear. Bitsey


----------



## Bitsey

Oh, well, there go all those beautiful bottles I look at on my dresser. Gads...have to go make salad.


----------



## pugmom5

I PM's my pal and let her know I had mailed out her package last week, but have heard nothing from my pal. It is Sunday, so I guess I will wait another day.


----------



## cgcharles

Sent my swap package all the way to California on the 10th. Hope Maureen received it. If not, it is on it's way.


----------



## knittingneedles

Bitsey said:


> I quess everyone is getting reay for church. I am a heathen from Brooklyn, NY originally). Talk later. Have tuna salad to make.
> 
> Oh, sewbiz, I bit the bullet and PM-ed my secret pal and thanked her. See if I hear. Bitsey


GO BROOKLYN!!!!


----------



## Bitsey

hey knitting. Yeah, Brooklyn. Flatbush avenue and lenox road. And my grandparents lived on Empire Blvd. and Grandpa had a shoe store on 55th and Broadway Al's Bootery. I left when small but I remember deli's and how they smelled. Oh enough. Has everyone heard from their "Pals"? Bitsey


----------



## mothermartha

this is my question also: what kind of things? and if the main present is not from stash could an extra gift be put in, say made from stash??


----------



## knittingkinder

Thank you katy! My package arrived Friday when I was out of town. My husband told me on the phone, "Your Christmas present is here." Little did he know how right he was. 

I love everything, especially the towel, yarn and earrings! The angel, I hope to put on a chain and wear as a necklace. 

Thank you, thank you, thank you. 

Marcia
knittingkinder


----------



## Melz

I got my package yesterday! Yipppeee! I sent my pal a PM, well, I hope I sent it to the right person. I love everything,, the Betty Boop tote is awesome, the angel dishcloth and the pattern kit is too cute, included in this kit is the yarn, needles,and all the accesories to complete it, a big bag of licorice ( my favorite), morning glory seeds and a christmas card. Wish I could post a pic of all these wonderful items.

Thank you so much Nedra Beal! 

Hugs, 

Melz


----------



## Sewbizgirl

mothermartha said:


> this is my question also: what kind of things? and if the main present is not from stash could an extra gift be put in, say made from stash??


Hi mothermartha,

Right now the packages for this month are starting to arrive, so take a look at the postings in the last few pages and look at the pictures and read the posts. You will see and read what kinds of items people are sending in their packages. You are only required to spend $10 before shipping, but most of us "pad" the gift with some extras from stash, candy or tea or coffee, or whatever!

If you want to join the next swap, pm TracyH that you would like to join for August. You have to sign up before the end of July. There is a questionaire you need to fill out and send to Tracy too, found here:
http://www.knittingparadise.com/group_activity.jsp?gracnum=2
Cut and paste the questions, and add your answers, in a PM to TracyH, and you're in!


----------



## Bitsey

Mothermartha it is alot of fun. Hi all, just joined it for a bit to see what was happening. Bitsey


----------



## onesoutherngal

knittingneedles said:


> onesoutherngal said:
> 
> 
> 
> maryrose, (the bad thing is...the coffee in my knitting bag accident was on the way to the wedding, the nails were for the wedding, and the accident with my son was with a knife that was a groomsman's gift from the wedding.....) lol!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow you had one heck of a day!!! How old is your son? Pretty sharp knife?? Who gives a Knife as a groomsman gift? Are the guys hunters or something?
Click to expand...

Ah, well, most of the males in rural Mississippi hunt, fish, or farm...and a large number of the females too for that matter, so it is not an unusual gift...but this was an accident with a knife in the barn...He is 14, and was helping his dad get the barn ready for the new baby show pigs we are expecting in a week or so...(and by "show" I mean pigs that are bred and raised for 4 H'ers to raise and show)...He is also about to make Eagle scout, so it is not like he did not know how to handle a knife, it was just an accident.. but all is well, it is healing fine so far


----------



## knittingneedles

Hopefully, it was just a "scratch" nothing serious...
I have cut myself so many times, I forgot the count.. in the kitchen... going to emergency has happened before... it's the scars that make your life!! 4H'er and an Eagle Scout.. How cool.. You must be proud!


----------



## Bitsey

Southern gal it is in their genes. When mine finally married....I get a call, car accident..crushed pelvis...he ends up fine. 2 years later oh, snake bite....give me a break girls just have babies and tear off nails. Bitsey


----------



## Bitsey

PS southerngal you must be proud. You were faster than I was knitting.

Knitting can I ask you in your avatar what is that yarn showing in your picture? I love it> Bitsey


----------



## knittingneedles

Bits.. Its a yarn I purchased in Argentina.. their website is:

milanahilados.com.ar

their distributor in the US is Pagewood Farms.. their website is:

http://www.pagewoodfarm.com

But I asked Milana Hilados where we can get the yarn and they told me they don't sell it outside of Argentina...


----------



## onesoutherngal

Bitsey said:


> PS southerngal you must be proud. You were faster than I was knitting.
> 
> Knitting can I ask you in your avatar what is that yarn showing in your picture? I love it> Bitsey


Bitsey, that is a yarn called "Plush". I used it to make a scarf and loved it, so I bought a huge stash of it when it went on clearance...have not seen any of it in quite a while...I am using the last of my stash now...It was Lionbrand...hope I find some more....It also makes the most luxurios bath clothes...you just can't run them thru the dryer


----------



## knittingneedles

onesoutherngal said:


> Bitsey said:
> 
> 
> 
> PS southerngal you must be proud. You were faster than I was knitting.
> 
> Knitting can I ask you in your avatar what is that yarn showing in your picture? I love it> Bitsey
> 
> 
> 
> Bitsey, that is a yarn called "Plush". I used it to make a scarf and loved it, so I bought a huge stash of it when it went on clearance...have not seen any of it in quite a while...I am using the last of my stash now...It was Lionbrand...hope I find some more....It also makes the most luxurios bath clothes...you just can't run them thru the dryer
Click to expand...

That's great if there is a yarn made or at least sold here that is similar.. I love the yarn.. haven't made anything with it yet.. frogged what I did... so no project in minded yet..


----------



## onesoutherngal

knittingneedles said:


> onesoutherngal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bitsey said:
> 
> 
> 
> PS southerngal you must be proud. You were faster than I was knitting.
> 
> Knitting can I ask you in your avatar what is that yarn showing in your picture? I love it> Bitsey
> 
> 
> 
> Bitsey, that is a yarn called "Plush". I used it to make a scarf and loved it, so I bought a huge stash of it when it went on clearance...have not seen any of it in quite a while...I am using the last of my stash now...It was Lionbrand...hope I find some more....It also makes the most luxurios bath clothes...you just can't run them thru the dryer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's great if there is a yarn made or at least sold here that is similar.. I love the yarn.. haven't made anything with it yet.. frogged what I did... so no project in minded yet..
Click to expand...

the result of knitting with this is a fabric that is almost like terryclothe....it is a truely neat fiber to work with...has a pretty sheen to it...really hope it comes back


----------



## maryrose

hi ladies, since the "swaps" are starting to come in, maybe i'll get mine this week. i'll show pics when i get it. i love seeing everyone elses display. and bitsey, my nails are short.


----------



## Bitsey

Thank the good lord their short. I don't want to hear screams coming from Pa. Well, I will be on the lookout for that yarn. Just love those colors. Even if you do nother but just knit a throw, Bitsey


----------



## Bitsey

Maryrose you should get your swap soon. I figure by monday or tuesday. And no it wasn't me. Bitsey


----------



## maryrose

hi bitsey, hummmm, i will be watching!


----------



## Bitsey

Hey folks, think I will head to my chair still pooped from the last three days and have Dr. appt. tomorrow and children coming on Tues. Maybe I will just stay in bed. Bitsey


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Another swap package received, but she didn't post it here. It's in the "pictures" section:
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-19392-1.html


----------



## Barbara Ann

Still waiting here in MA. But it's still early! Let's see if the mailman is bringing me any goodies today!


----------



## Sewbizgirl

My pal was kind enough to contact me and give me a tracking number! So I can watch it coming in...


----------



## jmai5421

I will hopefully be able to check today if the mailman gets here before I leave. If not it will be a big surprise when I get back on Friday.


----------



## maryrose

i just hope we all get our govt. checks so i can put my name for the august swap.


----------



## Carol L.

Just checked the tracking on my pals swap package and it says it is being delivered today. Hope she's watching her mail in MN.
Carol L.


----------



## mcrunk

Just Tracked my swap partner's package it was delivered today! Hope she likes it!

Myra


----------



## Weezieo77

I received my swap package on Saturday. My pal has decided to remain undisclosed. I love my goodies. I got a set of pompom makers, that I am curious to use. I will certainly use them and a hank (not sure if that's the correct name) of the most gorgeous lime green yarn. One of my favorite colors. I haven't landed on the pattern I want to use it for. Thanks so much!


----------



## julietinboots

My box was waiting for my on my front porch when I arrived home this afternoon. It was big and heavy so couldn't wait to open it. The surprises just kept on coming. So much good stuff. The mustard and pretzels made in Wisconsin were good, just needed a sliver of cheese with them. I'm saving some for later. Love the lighthouse and wish to see it in person some day. Was just wishing I hadn't eaten all my sweet tarts last night....now I have more.  3 balls of yarn, big needles I don't think I have a set of 15 circulars, patterns, helpful flyers, of gosh...magazine, note cards, bath fizzes, a heavy glass and coozie, lemonade, just need some ice and water and I have a great drink along with my snack. Very thoughtful gifts. Thank so much Kris :thumbup:


----------



## SassyBB

My box was sitting in my chair when I got home. Included are Texas sized black licorice jelly beans, chocolate, a beautiful angel, handmade beaded stitch markers, and sockyarn in autumn colors. Everything is perfect,

Thank you Sweetprecious


----------



## Barbara Ann

I too came home to my swap box! I got 2 skeins of Caron simply soft off white, a skein of Pinguin confort in black, 2 balls of pinguin sonatine in varigated black, a ball of crochet cotton, bag of life savers, box of herbal tea, a sudoku puzzle book, 3 patterns, and some recipes! What a truly great box!!

Thank you so much Cheri of Waxhaw, NC.


----------



## mcrunk

I received My swap Package today also!!! I was SOOO excited. I got 2 skeins of Chunky Yarn in Ocean Foam, A sampler of cinnamon hazelnut coffee, A beautiful pattern for for a braided scarf, 3 small storage boxes of gorgeous handmade stitch markers, A bag to keep it all in, and my favorite a Knitting journal she put together!
I have been wanting to start one! This is gonna come in so handy, as she put in her note to me we often give away the things we make! and forget to write it down!
Thank you so much Vicki in Ohio!! You were a wonderful swap partner!!


----------



## mcrunk

I received My swap Package today also!!! I was SOOO excited. I got 2 skeins of Chunky Yarn in Ocean Foam, A sampler of cinnamon hazelnut coffee, A beautiful pattern for for a braided scarf, 3 small storage boxes of gorgeous handmade stitch markers, A bag to keep it all in, and my favorite a Knitting journal she put together!
I have been wanting to start one! This is gonna come in so handy, as she put in her note to me we often give away the things we make! and forget to write it down!
Thank you so much Vicki in Ohio!! You were a wonderful swap partner!!


----------



## onesoutherngal

Oh mcrunk, that is truly kool! Barbara ann, that yarn sounds yummy...
Still waiting here


----------



## knittingneedles

onesoutherngal said:


> Oh mcrunk, that is truly kool! Barbara ann, that yarn sounds yummy...
> Still waiting here


Me too.. but got a PM last week from my swap pal that said she mailed it out.. so any day now!!!!!


----------



## Bitsey

Those swaps look just wonderful. All of you are so lucky. Enjoy your swaps. I have company coming tomorrow...children (not company) they will hide out in the heat. Bitsey

PS Mcrunk you will have to tell us what you make and you too Barbara.


----------



## Bitsey

Onsoutherngal...how are your nails? And your son? Bitsey


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Wow, what great gifts! That Interweave Knits Holiday Gifts magazine was $15 all by itself, so that box went way over! You all got your socks blessed off! Woo hoo... Have fun with all that LOOT.

I just checked tracking on my package and it's in Memphis! That means it should be here tomorrow, or by Wed. at the latest... Yippee.


----------



## citynenanyc

Hi! I received my very first swap gift and I'm so excited! I have to say thank you so very much to my secret pal from NJ.  your super extra cool gifts are awesome. I'm so appreciative. My little one was so excited and was singing happy birthday to me and that was extra special cause it really was her birthday on Friday. We celebrated yesterday. Thank you so much!!


----------



## n2craftn

July is my first swap, and I got my box and WOW. It was like Christmas in July... Thank you to my giver. I also rec'd an instruction to something knitted, but no clue what it is, lol it was titled untitled...Oh well will have fun doing it and seeing what it is when finished. Looking forward to August.....Thank you! TracyH and HookNNeedler for hosting these swaps....


----------



## onesoutherngal

Hi Bitsey! Good report at wound care today and the nails are GONE! Whoop whoop!


----------



## mcrunk

Bitsey said:


> Those swaps look just wonderful. All of you are so lucky. Enjoy your swaps. I have company coming tomorrow...children (not company) they will hide out in the heat. Bitsey
> 
> PS Mcrunk you will have to tell us what you make and you too Barbara.


Bitsey,

I see a new Scarf in my future! I love the different shades of blue in the yarn. Bout time I made something for myself!!
I quit counting how many dishcloths I have made, the have all ended up being given as gifts! I am now working on Scarf, Headband and fingerless glove sets to sell, So I am not showing them to anyone!! hahaha


----------



## Bitsey

You should be making goodies for yourself. I know Maryrose is making socks, which I hope to learn in the Fall, now I have to hear what sewbiz and southergal are making. Hopefully this week I will learn how to do pictures. Don't expect to hear much from me two daughters and four grandchildren are coming and leave on Friday. Bitsey


----------



## onesoutherngal

Bitsey, I am still working on my fishermans lace shawl out of some paton's lace, the girls at softball practice are calling it "wishful thinking"as it has been soooo hot lately, lol...believe it or not, I was able to get the coffee out of it...just slow going right now due to the busy schedule I have...football, softball, Bible School, son's wound care, and painting my daughter's room... plus Mom has surgury scheduled Friday....so I may finish it by winter


----------



## Bitsey

Southerngal, and this too will pass. Before you know it they will be grown and gone. I am getting visitors tomorrow two daughters and four grandbbies. We will be pickling and canning. Enjoy. Bitsey


----------



## onesoutherngal

oh, not complaining...just explaining hope you have a wonderful time...some of my best memories are centered around canning and preserving...we used to play in the creek, while my mom and aunts sat in lawn chairs shelling peas, and when we were older, we would do the picking and then take a watermelon to the creek and swim all afternoon while the aunts all canned...good times/great stories shared/best memories (and food, of course)


----------



## knittingneedles

I should have grown up in the south.. I love all the stuff you describe. I eat up all the books that are written on the south.. and southern food.... OMG YUM!!!


----------



## mjp362

n2craftn said:


> July is my first swap, and I got my box and WOW. It was like Christmas in July... Thank you to my giver. I also rec'd an instruction to something knitted, but no clue what it is, lol it was titled untitled...Oh well will have fun doing it and seeing what it is when finished. Looking forward to August.....Thank you! TracyH and HookNNeedler for hosting these swaps....


i COULD tell you what that pattern is, but i think you'll have more fun knitting not knowing!


----------



## pugmom5

I can't even begin to tell you of all the items in my swap package. I got a box of twinning lady gray tea, one of my favs. A bag of root beer candy, I love root beer. A magnetic list pad, a little journal,some note cards, a pencil case (great for knitting supplies),a reusable shopping bag, a metal mesh organizer, a tiny pair of scissors, a skein of sugar and cream, a dish towel (hand made),and winnie the pooh stickers. This was such a surprise!!! Thank you Anna from NJ!!!


----------



## tammie52

just got my swap box 
thank you so much mell66.
i will tell you all what this lovely lady sent me
lovely angel card
lovely little vase
candle in a tin
a rose candle
2 balls of pretty wool
a handmade christmas ball
2 fridge magnets
plum shower cap
packet of nice smelling granules to put in oil burner
a mars bar and 2 sticks of rock cant thank her enuff was well pleased with them all. will be sending her a nice pm thanking her in private. tammie


----------



## trasara

Thankyou to Tandanorth for my wonderful package!


----------



## pugmom5

pugmom5 said:


> I can't even begin to tell you of all the items in my swap package. I got a box of twinning lady gray tea, one of my favs. A bag of root beer candy, I love root beer. A magnetic list pad, a little journal,some note cards, a pencil case (great for knitting supplies),a reusable shopping bag, a metal mesh organizer, a tiny pair of scissors, a skein of sugar and cream, a dish towel (hand made),and winnie the pooh stickers. This was such a surprise!!! Thank you Anna from NJ!!!


And I forgot to add, as it was stuck to the metal mesh organizer, a magnet that says "strange dog". I love it. With 5 pugs, it really matches!!!


----------



## onesoutherngal

Oooooh tresara, luv that blue!!!


----------



## onesoutherngal

Oh I hope my box comes soon! My dh has cut the satellite off... Going to try going tv free for a while.... Should be interesting with two teens in the house for summer break....(fingers crossed for a good day when they wake)


----------



## Barbara Ann

onesoutherngal said:


> Oh I hope my box comes soon! My dh has cut the satellite off... Going to try going tv free for a while.... Should be interesting with two teens in the house for summer break....(fingers crossed for a good day when they wake)


OMG! So glad I"m not living your home right now....teens and no TV? NO thanks!


----------



## onesoutherngal

We have had an ongoing battle over billing... We pay but they still say we haven't even when we pay twice... Tired of it... We are not really home much, and then usually online with tv as just noise, lol...('sides it will only last til dh misses a good ballgame anyway)


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Barbara Ann said:


> onesoutherngal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I hope my box comes soon! My dh has cut the satellite off... Going to try going tv free for a while.... Should be interesting with two teens in the house for summer break....(fingers crossed for a good day when they wake)
> 
> 
> 
> OMG! So glad I"m not living your home right now....teens and no TV? NO thanks!
Click to expand...

We have been thinking about doing the same thing because the bill keeps creeping up and up and has gotten ridiculous.

Teens usually have their Iphones and laptops which serve as TV substitutes! I was just discussing with my son the other day how people in rural areas used to play musical instruments for entertainment, in the days before TV. Just imagine what kinds of talent would come out of us if we didn't have the Idiot Box plugged in... 

Bitsey, I am knitting a baby sweater and nearly done, and also a mosaic (slip stitch) kitchen cloth. I'm working up a stitch pattern from my old book, Mosaic Knitting by Barbara Walker. Also have an unfinished baby dress that I will try to resume once the baby sweater comes off the needles.

Hope you (Bitsey) enjoy the visit with your family... those canning and pickling days will live a long time in their memories of you!

Southerngal, nails off... whew, what a relief! Glad your son is healing well too.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

knittingneedles said:


> I should have grown up in the south.. I love all the stuff you describe. I eat up all the books that are written on the south.. and southern food.... OMG YUM!!!


I had a fried green tomato for lunch on Sunday... deadly good!!


----------



## mcrunk

knittingneedles said:


> I should have grown up in the south.. I love all the stuff you describe. I eat up all the books that are written on the south.. and southern food.... OMG YUM!!!


You know we'll fry and eat anything down here!! If we can catch it or shoot it, will clean it and fry it!! Hahahaha

The expression is we shoot it, stuff it or marry it!! 

Myra :lol:


----------



## cgcharles

Just received my July swap. Thank you Kathy for the beautiful assortment of items. I especially like the felted handmade sheep. He is adorable. I also received a book that I will be reading then pass on in someone else's swap package. I hope that person will follow by sending it to someone else. Would like to see how far it will go. This swap stuff is sooooo much fun. I even hated to throw out the box my swap items came in. Kathy does such beautiful calligraphy.


----------



## mcrunk

That's a fantastic box!!!
Myra :thumbup:


----------



## KraftyAnne

Home made knitting needles - how great
I have made some out of dowels by putting them in a pencil sharpener, but these are wonderful


----------



## maryrose

hi, very nice swap package. i like the yarn. the sheep looks cute too.


----------



## Bitsey

I think CG those you ought to frame and hang in your sewing/knitting room. Bitsey


----------



## Grandma Laurie

Nice box of goodies. I'm still waiting for mine to come


----------



## Goathillranch

Just wanted to say thank you to my secret pal - I don't know her screen name, but she sent a lovely assortment and a beautiful pot holder! Thanks again!


----------



## julietinboots

I love seeing others swap boxes, that's why I share mine. Plus my secret pal went to all the trouble selecting just the right gifts I just want to show them off. Such great ideas.

Lucky you to get home made needles.


----------



## Bitsey

Taking a moment to relax with a glass of iced tea waiting for the multitude to descend upon us. It is also overcast outside...hot as hades..makes me want to take a nap. Bitsey


----------



## maryrose

hi bitsey, are they coming soon? it's sunny up here in PA. yes, it's hot too. but not as hot as the south.


----------



## onesoutherngal

Cgcharles, I really think you got my box... I mean those beautiful needles and Reese's cups have my name written all over them! (envious sigh here)...Great box


----------



## mcrunk

onesoutherngal said:


> Cgcharles, I really think you got my box... I mean those beautiful needles and Reese's cups have my name written all over them! (envious sigh here)...Great box


Im with ya! I love those needles too. And I have never turned down a resse cup!! We're all jealous!! :mrgreen:

Myra


----------



## Izzy186

I love sharing mine too or at least what is in it if i cant get a picture up.. it makes it all the more exciting when you get to also see others... have not recieved july swaps package yet but will post picture when i do  hope my pal recieved hers i sent it a while ago but have not heard back from her yet


----------



## knitgalore

hooknneedler gets word when a package arrives. You might PM her


Izzy186 said:


> I love sharing mine too or at least what is in it if i cant get a picture up.. it makes it all the more exciting when you get to also see others... have not recieved july swaps package yet but will post picture when i do  hope my pal recieved hers i sent it a while ago but have not heard back from her yet


----------



## cgcharles

I so enjoy these swaps. I have started a swap box. I have been picking up all kinds of things that I might add to swap packages. Our local Walmart is moving into a brand new Super Walmart store so rather then moving stuff they are marking it down. I have been there every day for the last week. I might need a bigger box.


----------



## knittingneedles

onesoutherngal said:


> Oh I hope my box comes soon! My dh has cut the satellite off... Going to try going tv free for a while.... Should be interesting with two teens in the house for summer break....(fingers crossed for a good day when they wake)


HULU and Bit Torrents..... Your Teens should know exactly what that is!!!

That and all the websites for the basic channels including TNT.TV and Usanetwork.com etc.. Its the only way we watch tv... not going to pay those crazy prices. and you still can see all the upto date news you want on the internet...

Good luck..


----------



## knittingneedles

mcrunk said:


> knittingneedles said:
> 
> 
> 
> I should have grown up in the south.. I love all the stuff you describe. I eat up all the books that are written on the south.. and southern food.... OMG YUM!!!
> 
> 
> 
> You know we'll fry and eat anything down here!! If we can catch it or shoot it, will clean it and fry it!! Hahahaha
> 
> The expression is we shoot it, stuff it or marry it!!
> 
> Myra :lol:
Click to expand...

Myra! That's just precious, honeychild!! (did I do that right???) my buddy told me to say.. i am going gigging now.. (whatever that means!)..


----------



## mcrunk

knittingneedles said:


> mcrunk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> knittingneedles said:
> 
> 
> 
> I should have grown up in the south.. I love all the stuff you describe. I eat up all the books that are written on the south.. and southern food.... OMG YUM!!!
> 
> 
> 
> You know we'll fry and eat anything down here!! If we can catch it or shoot it, will clean it and fry it!! Hahahaha
> 
> The expression is we shoot it, stuff it or marry it!!
> 
> Myra :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Myra! That's just precious, honeychild!! (did I do that right???) my buddy told me to say.. i am going gigging now.. (whatever that means!)..
Click to expand...

honey child is right!! hahaha well done!!

Frog gigging!!! Oh Lord!! I would love to see that. I haven't been in years. Gigging (catching) for cooking!! hahaha :thumbup:

Myra :lol:


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Don't forget "y'all" and it's plural form, "All y'all"...


----------



## knittingneedles

My Swap arrived today.. and here it is.. Thank you so much Malsy37... 

How did you know I was looking for exactly that pattern???? 

And thank you so much for the lovely scarf... and all the other handmade items you made me.. the potholders are already near the stove.. the dishtowels are in the drawer and the scrubbies have a new home by the sink!!!


----------



## maryrose

hi knittingneedles, looks like you got alot of nice things.


----------



## onesoutherngal

nice....i am trying to figure out the potato bag? never seen one of those???


----------



## knittingneedles

onesoutherngal said:


> nice....i am trying to figure out the potato bag? never seen one of those???


The potato bag is to bake potatoes in the micro.. Never heard of it either.. Can't wait to try it...

I got so many things.. I was in a hurry to take a pix of it all.. I think I forgot to mention many of the items.. like the note cards and the stickers.. So much fun to get presents!!!! Thank you much!!!


----------



## onesoutherngal

you will have to let me know how it works my favorite workday supper is to get a rotisserie (spelling) chicken, shred it and add it to sauted mushrooms, onions, and peppers...put all that over a microwaved potato with cheese of choice...nice hot easy comfort food in minutes...ah man! now i'm hungry


----------



## ATLflightattendant

RE: Potato Bag
The first time I saw "Potato Bags" was recently at a craft fair in Blairsville, GA. A lady was making them in all types of cotton prints. She had typed instructions on how to use them. She said they worked great and made the best "baked potato."



onesoutherngal said:


> nice....i am trying to figure out the potato bag? never seen one of those???


----------



## knittingneedles

I can't wait to try it.. Thank you Malsy37.. She wrote.. DO NOT PIERCE THE POTATOES or you will have a big mess. I will have to remember that...


----------



## Barbara Ann

Isn't this exciting? LOL
I'm going to Webs today and will be picking up some "goodies" to start the next swap package or two! I love gadgets! LOL


----------



## onesoutherngal

So hope today is my day...as much as I love seeing all of your goodies, i can't wait to get my own!


----------



## mcrunk

onesoutherngal said:


> nice....i am trying to figure out the potato bag? never seen one of those???


I never heard of a potato bag either, well except for the burlap ones we used when gathering potatoes!! That sounds neat doesn't it?
Myra


----------



## Sewbizgirl

knittingneedles said:


> My Swap arrived today.. and here it is.. Thank you so much Malsy37...
> 
> How did you know I was looking for exactly that pattern????
> 
> And thank you so much for the lovely scarf... and all the other handmade items you made me.. the potholders are already near the stove.. the dishtowels are in the drawer and the scrubbies have a new home by the sink!!!


Wow... can't believe how many things she made for you!


----------



## knittingneedles

I can't either. What a dear lady!!


----------



## laminitagirl

Just wanted to show off my July swap from knittingsue in Wales!  What a wonderful surprise! It was her first time participating and I'm giving her a great big thumbs up :thumbup: :thumbup: 

She said she even looked up my address on Google Earth and mentioned a couple of sites in my "neighborhood". What did we do before computers? 

I just wanted to show off my swap. Thanks ever so much knittingsue!!


----------



## Sewbizgirl

My swap box came! Jane in NJ (stchr3247) sent me a lovely box with Encore yarn (my favorite acrylic blend!) that I will use in toy or baby knitting. Also a cute little project bag just the right size for a sock or a dishcloth project, on the go. She also made me a cute tin full of millions of rubber markers, with my name on it. All was wrapped up in a quarter yard of pretty peach fabric that I will use in my quilting. She also sent a little green sea shell, and a package of M&Ms... love M&Ms! Thank you so much, Jane!


----------



## mcrunk

Sewbizgirl said:


> My swap box came! Jane in NJ (stchr3247) sent me a lovely box with Encore yarn (my favorite acrylic blend!) that I will use in toy or baby knitting. Also a cute little project bag just the right size for a sock or a dishcloth project, on the go. She also made me a cute tin full of millions of rubber markers, with my name on it. All was wrapped up in a quarter yard of pretty peach fabric that I will use in my quilting. She also sent a little green sea shell, and a package of M&Ms... love M&Ms! Thank you so much, Jane!


Oh That's a great swap box!! 
I love the M & Ms too!!

I love the bag! Cause if I'm sitting, I'm knitting too!!

Myra :thumbup:


----------



## Sewbizgirl

mcrunk said:


> Sewbizgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> My swap box came! Jane in NJ (stchr3247) sent me a lovely box with Encore yarn (my favorite acrylic blend!) that I will use in toy or baby knitting. Also a cute little project bag just the right size for a sock or a dishcloth project, on the go. She also made me a cute tin full of millions of rubber markers, with my name on it. All was wrapped up in a quarter yard of pretty peach fabric that I will use in my quilting. She also sent a little green sea shell, and a package of M&Ms... love M&Ms! Thank you so much, Jane!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh That's a great swap box!!
> I love the M & Ms too!!
> 
> I love the bag! Cause if I'm sitting, I'm knitting too!!
> 
> Myra :thumbup:
Click to expand...

Yes, I'm really going to enjoy using that bag! :mrgreen:


----------



## onesoutherngal

like to all these swap boxes...just love checking in to see what everyone has come up with :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Grandma Laurie

These are wonderful!! I'm anxious to get mine. Waiting, waiting......... patience, patience.........


----------



## onesoutherngal

Grandma Laurie said:


> These are wonderful!! I'm anxious to get mine. Waiting, waiting......... patience, patience.........


 :thumbup: Me too!


----------



## nmoll

I have been patiently waiting for my package and today was the day. It came all the way north to Minnesota from Georgia. I received many wonderful things; two skeins of variegated Sugar and Cream, a set of double pointed needles, some cute buttons, cable holders, a roll of lace, and book for my third graders. There are even more treasure, so I would like to send a big thank you to raelkcol	.


----------



## mcrunk

That's Wonderful!!!
Well worth the wait!!
Myra


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Nice goodies Nmoll and Laminitagirl... I wonder who will receive their packages today?


----------



## sjbowers

Hi1 I received my July swap this week from Mary Ann and it was a doozie! I love it all! I got a craft bag I had been admiring at Joann the same day I received it, 3 skeins of Sensations Multi Casual Boucle, 2 Yankee candles and holder, body lotion, 3 knit wash clothes, 2012 calendar and book mark, coffee mug and coffee. I don't think the mug will show up in the picture but it's perfect. It says " A Good Yarn Knits Friends Together"! Mary Ann also sent a very nice letter and I was amazed at how many things we had in common. KP is a wonderful resource for all of us! Thank you so much Mary Ann for a wonderful gift box! Oh forgot, I also got a set of DP's!


----------



## DarcyCAG

I just received a lovely package in the mail from my secret pal: A knitting magazine: The august 2011 issue of Knit 'n Style which has some lovely patterns in it, and a Baby book: Boho Baby Knits with some lovely baby patterns in it. And to top it off: some lovely toffees. Yum.

Somehow, my secret pal knew I was looking for baby knits and found an appropriate book from her stash to send me.

Thanks so much!


----------



## Sewbizgirl

sjbowers said:


> Hi1 I received my July swap this week from Mary Ann and it was a doozie! I love it all! I got a craft bag I had been admiring at Joann the same day I received it, 3 skeins of Sensations Multi Casual Boucle, 2 Yankee candles and holder, body lotion, 3 knit wash clothes, 2012 calendar and book mark, coffee mug and coffee. I don't think the mug will show up in the picture but it's perfect. It says " A Good Yarn Knits Friends Together"! Mary Ann also sent a very nice letter and I was amazed at how many things we had in common. KP is a wonderful resource for all of us! Thank you so much Mary Ann for a wonderful gift box! Oh forgot, I also got a set of DP's!


I love that bag! Too cute!


----------



## Grandma Laurie

Sewbizgirl said:


> Nice goodies Nmoll and Laminitagirl... I wonder who will receive their packages today?


Maybe me????


----------



## granny1

Still waiting for my package too, but the worst part is waiting for the partner to get her's. Just checked the tracking-she's supposed to get it today, but it's still in the next state over--


----------



## Sewbizgirl

I miss Bitsey! It's too quiet around here without her.

Grandma Laurie, surely you will be next!


----------



## Grandma Laurie

That would be nice wouldn't it?


----------



## mjp362

i got a package today and was sooo excited until i opened it.... it was a booster for my cell phone! oh well....


----------



## Sewbizgirl

mjp362 said:


> i got a package today and was sooo excited until i opened it.... it was a booster for my cell phone! oh well....


At least you still have it to look forward to! :thumbup:


----------



## maryrose

hi ladies, i went to check my mail yesterday & i saw a package sitting there but it ended up being my sons package.(something he bought).


----------



## Bitsey

Hey everyone, just out of the shower all children and babies on the way home. To twn to pick some supplys. Then I am hiding indoors with my yarn and my books. Bitsey


----------



## Nonan

Hi, I just returned home from a gruelling morning sorting thru items for a tag sale at my in-laws house. I can't believe that I scheduled it in this heat. But, the good thing is, I found my July package hanging from my mailbox. Missy 2 sent me two beautiful skeins of lovely pink yarn, a lily book, a pattern for a scarf, lucious chocolate caramels, 2 kinds of coffee, needles, and a hand-made dishcloth. Such fun, and I've already eaten some chocolates. Thanks Missy 2.


----------



## Bitsey

Just noticed folks, the notice went out for the august swap. Now to dinner and sit on my backside. I am going to be taking some terrible antibotics. Start tomorrow in the AM. 10 days of this garbage. Talk later. Bitsey


----------



## Bitsey

Ok, everyone must have a hot Friday night. No one even tiptoeing around. Maybe later. Bitsey


----------



## maryrose

hi bitsey, i was very busy today. and yes, it's hot here too.


----------



## Bitsey

Just checked the temp. It is 100 feel like 119. You won't see my face until September. Quess it is a knitting weekend quiet,,I like that. Had alot of noise since Tuesday. I already notified Tracy about August. I am very excited now that I know what I am doing. Bitsey


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Hi! While the rest of the country is melting, our temps have been in the high 80's and low 90's all week, with a shower every afternoon. This is UNHEARD OF for Mississippi this time of year... Our weather has been GREAT this week! How long can it last? Before you get jealous, I should tell you our temps have been above 100 for the past month, before this.

Just think-- We will have our new (August) swap partner's names one week from now! We can start planning our fun surprises again.


----------



## Bitsey

Hey sewbiz. I can't wait, of course, now that I know what I am doing. Well, I am tired, two little boys 5 and 6, my darling Micheaux not quite 2 and so tiny, and lovely Brennan (my sewer) and oh yeah, two mothers. The noise level in house was huge. That was the first thing we noticed when everyone left...quite. Oh, well, off to knit maybe for August. Bitsey


----------



## Barbara Ann

Yeah! the August swap. I've slowly been putting things together for my swap box. I'm going on vacation in the middle of the month so I want to be sure to get the package out before I go. I'll have everything ready except the "special" items to match my partner. I'll get those when I get the info from TracyH. This is so much fun. So so so happy I joined in the swap a few months ago. I'm loving it!!


----------



## Bitsey

I will have to put my thinking cap on to think of some goodies to send before hand. Bitsey


----------



## onesoutherngal

Hi guys....still waiting for my July box here anyone else still waiting with me?


----------



## Bitsey

Hey Southern gal, I think Maryrose is also waiting. Is it too early to tell Hookneedler? Bitsey


----------



## onesoutherngal

Kinda wondering that myself


----------



## mjp362

i'm waiting too


----------



## Bitsey

Maybe contact Hook and find out how many are waiting? Maybe we need a swap angel. Bitsey


----------



## evesch

I got my box yesterday! wonderful things all wrapped up! I had to swat my dog away from the box as he thought it was for Him. Well turns out Christine did include a dog treat and a cat treat in the presents. How does he do that. I suppose it is the nose! Anyway I read the wonderful letter from her telling all about her family and interests. I will have to get to know this lady as she is wonderful. She included some wonderfully soft yarn with some green tea and stitch markers and doublepoint/circular needle holders, haven't tried those kinds yet and I almost exclusively use doublepoint and circulars. Straights seem to make my wrist ache after a while. A package of stitch markers that have instructions on them! A cute tiny little crochet sweater from Lantern Moon in a Christmas Card. A grocery listmaker that says "Any day spent knitting is a Good Day!" Love that saying. a gift bag and a pen from a local business and the best is the travel book about Kentucky. Yep, I has almost finished reading most of it. Very strangely shaped lakes there. 
Thank you very much! And you live close to Paduka! Quilt capital of the US and also home of one of the Lace Guilds I belong to! They have a show there every year and monthly meetings.....


----------



## evesch

I haven't heard that my swap person has gotten her box from me yet!!!


----------



## evesch

I haven't heard that my swap person has gotten her box from me yet!!! her id is craftylady15


----------



## jmai5421

onesoutherngal said:


> Hi guys....still waiting for my July box here anyone else still waiting with me?


Yes, I am too. I am watching for the mailman from the kitchen while I can beet pickles.


----------



## jmai5421

evesch said:


> I haven't heard that my swap person has gotten her box from me yet!!!


I haven't either.


----------



## Bitsey

I think everyone will get their swaps. Hey look, I ordered a pair of shorts on July 12 and they were shipped on the 13th. Still no arrival, I think that they are walking them here. Bitsey


----------



## jmai5421

Funny Bitsey. I need to shut down the computer. It is 10:30 and everything is black. Doesn't look to good. I'll be back.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

evesch said:


> I haven't heard that my swap person has gotten her box from me yet!!!


One of the requirements of the swap is that you ship with a tracking number... Can you track it? You can also pm her and ask.


----------



## Bitsey

Lord have mercy. We went outside to put water in feeders for birds...I thought that I would faint.Real feel 116. I took my old self back indoors. All the blinds are drawn. So the sun does not overheat. The climate people say we are heading for a cooling trend in 2020. May I live so long. Bitsey


----------



## Grandma Laurie

onesoutherngal said:


> Hi guys....still waiting for my July box here anyone else still waiting with me?


I'm still waiting too......


----------



## Bitsey

have you all checked with Hookneedler, because each swap is supposed to have a tracking number? Of course, may they are with my shorts that were shipped on the 13th. Bitsey


----------



## jmai5421

I haven't checked with Hooknneedler because I am thinking that the package might be comming from NZ or UK. It didn't come today but I am going to give it another week. I will also then check on my package tracking number because I haven't heard anything.


----------



## Bitsey

Folks, I am so ready for winter I can't stand it! I am so tired of this heat. It is no fun to do anything except stay indoors. At least in the winter, we are making bread and big pots of good stuff. Sorry about crabbing. Bitsey


----------



## onesoutherngal

understand bitsey...just getting over a bout of food poisening here...i think it was due to the hot weather...although todays been cooler with the rain, thank goodness


----------



## Bitsey

Oh, southerngal I do hope you are feeling better. But I do have sympathy...I developed some intestinal garbage because of antibotics. Go figure. Maybe the lord is getting us back for being wicked. Who knows. I understand you all are not getting this incredible heat? Bitsey


----------



## onesoutherngal

no, it's actually cooled a little, thank goodness!..i missed my mom's surgury b/c illness hit me halfway to Hattiesburg...Nothing like getting violently ill alone while traveling...but surgury went well, and I plan to go down tomorrow


----------



## Sewbizgirl

onesoutherngal said:


> no, it's actually cooled a little, thank goodness!..i missed my mom's surgury b/c illness hit me halfway to Hattiesburg...Nothing like getting violently ill alone while traveling...but surgury went well, and I plan to go down tomorrow


Wow... I'm so sorry. What a scary thing. If only you had my number... I live about halfway to Hattiesburg! Glad your mom did well in surgery.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Bitsey, the strange thing is that here in Mississippi it's been much cooler all week than our normal-- high 80's and lower 90's, while the rest of you farther north have had much higher temps. I don't understand that one, except that we've had daily rain too-- a lot of it. This afternoon the bottom absolutely FELL OUT... I think our temps are due to rise again, tho, so we'll get to share the misery with you.

The Dog Days of Summer...


----------



## Bitsey

You two ladies ought to get together and do some chatting and knitting. Bitsey

No one on the board down here, but I do have a group of friends and we get together every two weeks...knitting, sewing or just visiting. Bitsey


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Bitsey said:


> You two ladies ought to get together and do some chatting and knitting. Bitsey


I know! Maybe one day we can... we don't actually live all that close to each other.


----------



## Bitsey

Is it September?


----------



## Bitsey

An hour and half is lunch, iced tea and some chat and knit. Bitsey

Life is too short to waste.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Bitsey said:


> An hour and half is lunch, iced tea and some chat and knit. Bitsey
> 
> Life is too short to waste.


You forgot the driving time.


----------



## maryrose

to sewbizgirl: some parts in chicago just had 6-7 inches of rain all at once. i'd say the weather patterns are getting strange.


----------



## Bitsey

I meant an hour and half drive that leaves time for lunch,tea and chat/knit and then drive home. B


----------



## maureenb

Bitsey said:


> Lord have mercy. We went outside to put water in feeders for birds...I thought that I would faint.Real feel 116. I took my old self back indoors. All the blinds are drawn. So the sun does not overheat. The climate people say we are heading for a cooling trend in 2020. May I live so long. Bitsey


Really too hot!! My flowering plants look and feel just like me,Wilted! Went into the city of Reading yesterday,the thermometer in our car read 111 degrees!! Had DH drop me off directly in front of the store,when we got back up the mountain to our house,it was reading 103..seemingly cool!! Can't wait till winter..Plus,we haven't had a drop of rain in weeks,lawn is all scorched,just hope the well doesn't run dry.


----------



## Bitsey

Maureen just go easy on the water. Is it a deep well? Our well in Warrenton was 275 ft. deep. We never had to worry but we didn't waste water either. Bitsey


----------



## maureenb

Don't know how deep the well is,just grateful that the "boys" are grown and out of the house.Just the two of us here,using dishwasher and washing machine once a week,and using paper plates.


----------



## Bitsey

I love my children but it is kind of nice when they move out and become adults. Bitsey


----------



## Bitsey

Well, ladies, it is just past ten and my "Two Fat Ladies" is on. I am off. Talk tomorrow. Bitsey


----------



## maryrose

Bitsey said:


> Well, ladies, it is just past ten and my "Two Fat Ladies" is on. I am off. Talk tomorrow. Bitsey


hi bitsey, you made me laugh....again.


----------



## granny1

I am still waiting for my swap and haven't heard from the one I sent to. According to the tracking, she should have gotten it Thursday.


----------



## maryrose

hi granny1, there are many other ladies (incl. myself) that didn't get their swaps. i guess we'll see what happens this week, the end of july.


----------



## AuntJMae

Hi, there,
I've noticed that people are using this particular thread for personal chat. Might I suggest that they use PM's so we are not all privy to their chatter?


----------



## granny

onesoutherngal said:


> Hi guys....still waiting for my July box here anyone else still waiting with me?


yes I too am still waiting :-(


----------



## trasara

I think it is worse waiting for your partner to get theirs than waiting for your own as I would hate to think my partner thinks I forgot her.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

AuntJMae said:


> Hi, there,
> I've noticed that people are using this particular thread for personal chat. Might I suggest that they use PM's so we are not all privy to their chatter?


If you don't want to be privy, then don't read... You can't PM with several people at once. The purpose of the swap, for _most_ of us, is to _make friends_, so yes, we will chat...

What else is there to do while waiting for your package, or waiting for the next swap to start? :thumbdown:

You are welcome to join the chatter...


----------



## Sewbizgirl

granny1 said:


> I am still waiting for my swap and haven't heard from the one I sent to. According to the tracking, she should have gotten it Thursday.


By all means, granny1, pm and ask her if she got it. I've had to do that before, too. You worry about the package until you know it's received... then you worry if they will like what you sent. It's nice to hear something reassuring!


----------



## onesoutherngal

Just to let my swap buddy know, I will be away for a few days, but my family will be watching for my package for me...


----------



## tourlady522

I am not sure if this is where this goes but I would like to thank my secret swap person B Duplessis from St Johns NB for the wonderful package she or he sent.
I got 2 balls of Eyelash yarn a pen and pencil set a crochet hook some material swatches a pattern and material to make a microwave corn pouch some patterns a credit card holder and some gum. I am sure I have missed some things too.

Thanks you ever so much.

Bonnie


----------



## Bitsey

Good morning everyone. I hope that on Monday everyone will receive their packages. I am still working on that sweater and that scarf...thinking about a scarf for the next swap. Bitsey


----------



## Bitsey

Bonnie, sounds like you received a bountiful package ( correct word?). Bitsey


----------



## Bitsey

Take care on your journey, Southerngal. Bitsey


----------



## onesoutherngal

Thanks Bitsey, tough days ahead, but will muddle thru... All prayers will be appreciated...


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Those of you wondering if your partners got their packages... there is some swap discussion over in this thread:
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-19383-2.html

Some people are posting their own thread when they get a package, rather than posting in this one, so check the "main" section every so often. In the link above, a couple of people say they got their boxes, not just the OP, so check and see if your partner you have not heard from might be one of them.


----------



## evesch

Sewbizgirl said:


> evesch said:
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't heard that my swap person has gotten her box from me yet!!!
> 
> 
> 
> One of the requirements of the swap is that you ship with a tracking number... Can you track it? You can also pm her and ask.
Click to expand...

I forgot the tracking thing. but did send priority. Sent it the 13th. should be there by now. I wanted her to get it by the 15th for her birthday!


----------



## jmai5421

AuntJMae said:


> Hi, there,
> I've noticed that people are using this particular thread for personal chat. Might I suggest that they use PM's so we are not all privy to their chatter?


I am enjoyting the chatter as we wait. Bitsey makes me laugh.


----------



## gothicmuse

Sorry for the late acknowledgement, it's been a month of flitting here and there and juggling too many things...

I received a wonderful package from my pal that contained, among other things, a really fun and cute free-form scarf that I will happily wear with just about everything. 

Thank you so much! Unfortunately, the outer packaging got lost before I could note the name of my very generous pal, so if you see this, please accept my thanks and my apologies for the late acknowledgement.

It's like Christmas every month, I swear!

Jo


----------



## maryrose

hi, bitsey is gifted to make us laugh.


----------



## Bitsey

Hi gothic, sorry I wasn't the one who sent you the gift. As far as the compliments, thank you ladies. Maybe all of us should lighten up and be more care free. Sometimes that is what gets one through the hardest things. Bitsey


----------



## SailorRae

Maybe it's just me...but how do you feel, when you never hear from your swap buddy. I sent out, what I thought was a pretty nice assortment of "stuff" early in the month to my July Pal. I always include a note and who I am but have not heard one thing from her. I even sent her a PM to see if she received it. I know people are busy, but how hard is it to say thanks : ).


----------



## AuntJMae

Sewbizgirl:
You're right....it is about making new friends and I'm so sorry you were the one to react. I always find your posts friendly and helpful in a good way not in an "I can find anything on the web" or "I know it all, so ask me anything" kind of way. I have made some good, I think, connections on KP and I do hope to meet with some of them at some point. If I come off snarky at times it's because I dislike idle chatter about weather and toothaches....not the person "speaking."
BTW: my package hasn't come yet, either. The package I sent got there just fine...she PM'd me.


----------



## julietinboots

Amen Sailor Rae. Just a note saying "I got a nice box. Thanks" would be nice to stop the wondering. Haven't heard from my recipient this month either. P.O. tracking says delivered.


----------



## maryrose

hi, i agree with SailorRae. esp. if we know we got them things they would like. (according to their form)


----------



## Bitsey

Hey all, just chiming in; I think that maybe you gals should PM Hookneedler to see if everything was received and when yours is coming. It might make everyone feel more at ease. Bitsey


----------



## SailorRae

julietinboots said:


> Amen Sailor Rae. Just a note saying "I got a nice box. Thanks" would be nice to stop the wondering. Haven't heard from my recipient this month either. P.O. tracking says delivered.


Sounds like I'm not the only one that had this happen to them.....oh well....better luck next month. All my other swap friends have been so great. I just hope she is OK....I guess I didn't think of that....my bad


----------



## maryrose

hi, my swap pal thanked me in a PM.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

AuntJMae said:


> Sewbizgirl:
> You're right....it is about making new friends and I'm so sorry you were the one to react. I always find your posts friendly and helpful in a good way not in an "I can find anything on the web" or "I know it all, so ask me anything" kind of way. I have made some good, I think, connections on KP and I do hope to meet with some of them at some point. If I come off snarky at times it's because I dislike idle chatter about weather and toothaches....not the person "speaking."
> BTW: my package hasn't come yet, either. The package I sent got there just fine...she PM'd me.


Just jump in and introduce a new topic! This is not unlike the Tea Party, except of more managable size... As some of the others have said, the chit chat helps while we are waiting for packages, or to hear if our pals have gotten ours. It's also helped to get to know a few more people who may not have been our swap partners, this time around.

Thank you for your kind comments about my posts. I do try to help people, but I'm afraid not all of my posts have been friendly.  ( I have some hot buttons...:mrgreen: )


----------



## Sewbizgirl

gothicmuse said:


> Sorry for the late acknowledgement, it's been a month of flitting here and there and juggling too many things...
> 
> I received a wonderful package from my pal that contained, among other things, a really fun and cute free-form scarf that I will happily wear with just about everything.
> 
> Thank you so much! Unfortunately, the outer packaging got lost before I could note the name of my very generous pal, so if you see this, please accept my thanks and my apologies for the late acknowledgement.
> 
> It's like Christmas every month, I swear!
> 
> Jo


I didn't send it, either, but the freeform scarf sounds cool. Got a picture? :-D


----------



## Bitsey

Yes, yes, please send picture. I am sure we would all love to see it. Bitsey


----------



## Lidlamzdiv

Just got back from a little trip. Just before I left I received a very generous package from my swap partner. She didn't identify her username so I was unable to send her a PM to thank her personally. She sent a great project bag, a nice little pattern book, a cute little clipboard and matching notecards with envelopes, a tiny Forget-Me-Not grow kit, some yummy Everlasting Gobstoppers and a skein of a really cool colored Lion Brand Homespun yarn. Whew! That's one heck of a lot of booty and I'd say I'm one very fortunate swappee. Thanks for everything Glenda Austin! :mrgreen:  :thumbup:


----------



## Bitsey

Well, Lidlam if you have her return addres, send a thank you note. They are always nice to receive. Bitsey


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Lidlamzdiv said:


> Just got back from a little trip. Just before I left I received a very generous package from my swap partner. She didn't identify her username so I was unable to send her a PM to thank her personally. She sent a great project bag, a nice little pattern book, a cute little clipboard and matching notecards with envelopes, a tiny Forget-Me-Not grow kit, some yummy Everlasting Gobstoppers and a skein of a really cool colored Lion Brand Homespun yarn. Whew! That's one heck of a lot of booty and I'd say I'm one very fortunate swappee. Thanks for everything Glenda Austin! :mrgreen:  :thumbup:


Very nice haul! Hope you had fun on your trip...


----------



## Bitsey

Evening all, well here's hoping all swaps are received this week. I am heading into the other room and put my feet up. Might check in later. Everyone is with family, sunday nite. Bitsey.


----------



## dissi

My secret pal recieved her box, and I got a beautiful pm from her. She is in the process of moving and doesnt have access to the internet properly yet. I know my box is on its way too....cant wait!


----------



## jmai5421

Nothing in the mail today. Perhaps tomorrow. I checked and my swap partner got her package. Perhaps i will hear from her soon as to whether she liked it or not. This is my first time with the swap so just went with some of the suggestions from KP and what was on her questionere.


----------



## hooknneedler

I got my package today! Thank you so much TinaOr! I love it, especially the "cake that is calorie free"! The yarn is so yummy soft, I can't wait to pick out a project for it! The buttons and foreign coins will add nicely to my collection and I've got to try my hand at the recipe! Thank you again!


----------



## maryrose

hi, very nice package hooknneedler.


----------



## hooknneedler

Yes it was!


----------



## jmai5421

hooknneedler said:


> I got my package today! Thank you so much TinaOr! I love it, especially the "cake that is calorie free"! The yarn is so yummy soft, I can't wait to pick out a project for it! The buttons and foreign coins will add nicely to my collection and I've got to try my hand at the recipe! Thank you again!


I noticed the coins. is the one with the hole a Norwegian ore?


----------



## hooknneedler

No, it is a Denmark 2 Kroner. I don't have any coins from Norway...hint hint Just teasing!


----------



## Carol L.

Nice package hooknneedler. That yarn looks so soft. So are you going to make enough of that cake for all of us??? LOL. 
Carol L.


----------



## hooknneedler

Heehee. I'll have to get the pattern from TinaOr!


----------



## granny1

Still waiting here in Kansas!


----------



## maryrose

hi, i'm still waiting too.


----------



## tourlady522

I am still waiting too.


----------



## jmai5421

Me, too


----------



## maryrose

wow, there's quite a bit of us that are waiting yet.


----------



## onesoutherngal

still out of town, so i don't know...but feel like my kids would have sent a ton of texts begging to open it for me if it came...they are as excited as i am


----------



## maryrose

to onesoutherngal: how many kids do you have?


----------



## Bitsey

Hey all, got kicked off around 6...big storm. Finally got the internet back. Hope everyone is well, let's keep good thoughts coming for swaps tomorrow. Hey things are looking up...my shorts arrived...walked all the way from Indianna. Since the 13th. Maybe a bike. Bitsey


----------



## onesoutherngal

maryrose said:


> to onesoutherngal: how many kids do you have?


I have two teens..my daughter is turning 16 next month, and my son is 14...both athletes, both with learners permits
:XD: :shock: :shock: :XD: and both at that age where they are so fun to hang out with...I am going to be lost when they no longer need an adult driver in the car and start to really grow away..(as they should, I know)


----------



## maryrose

hi is it too late for the august swap?


----------



## maryrose

to onesoutherngal: i have one son, 24 yrs.


----------



## onesoutherngal

maryrose said:


> hi is it too late for the august swap?


i don't know...there was a thread started on it...


----------



## maryrose

that's ok. i'll wait. i didn't even my swap package yet.


----------



## maryrose

i'm sorry, i forgot to type, i didn't get my swap yet.


----------



## onesoutherngal

maryrose said:


> that's ok. i'll wait. i didn't even my swap package yet.


if i am reading it correctly, tomorrow is the deadline...

so do you find it as hard as i do to knit for your son?...get tired of just knitting afghans, and he doesnt wear sweaters or hats...daughters are so easy


----------



## onesoutherngal

daughters are easier to knit for that is, lol


----------



## maryrose

hi, i just put my info. in the august swap. if i'm too late i understand.


----------



## Bitsey

Maryrose I don't think that you are too late. Bitsey. Almost bed time


----------



## Sewbizgirl

I feel sad for so many people still waiting. Obviously several people missed the mailing deadline. If hooknneedler or TracyH want to start a swap angels list, I would be willing to send out an extra box. It's a little early yet, but my offer will stand.


----------



## Bitsey

Hey sewbiz, haven't quite retired yet. I signed up to be a SWAP ANGEL AND i HAVE YET TO HEAR FROM ANYONE. bITSEY Sorry about the caps I hit that key again. B.


----------



## Bitsey

I just checked my messages, but it was from knitgalore back on June 29th. Bitsey


----------



## maryrose

onesoutherngal said:


> maryrose said:
> 
> 
> 
> that's ok. i'll wait. i didn't even my swap package yet.
> 
> 
> 
> if i am reading it correctly, tomorrow is the deadline...
> 
> so do you find it as hard as i do to knit for your son?...get tired of just knitting afghans, and he doesnt wear sweaters or hats...daughters are so easy
Click to expand...

i don't knit my son anything.


----------



## maryrose

hi bitsey, southerngal & sewbiz: i already PMed my form to tracy for august. so i guess if the deadline is tomorrow, then i did it on time.


----------



## Bitsey

Yes you did Maryrose. B.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

My sons and son-in-law like knitted stuff. Hats, mittens, scarves, and sweaters, but I have to be sure they like what I want to knit or it's a no-go... I made this sweater for my older son (23) but probably most men wouldn't like it.

__
https://flic.kr/p/5316182584
He's a musician and a little bit bohemian... The sweater closes with a zipper front, which wasn't in it yet when we took the photo.


----------



## Bitsey

I like it...looks good. Bitsey


----------



## Bitsey

Oh, sewbiz, I PMed knitgalore about Swaps. B.


----------



## Cherizac

I love that! Just gorgeous! Wish I had someone to knit it for; hubby won't wear sweaters, oldest son is so hard on clothes he'd destroy it in a week. Maybe for the youngest; if I start now I might finish it by his graduation... (he's 10) :lol:


----------



## maryrose

hi sewbizgirl: that is a nice sweater jacket you made for your son. how old is he?


----------



## maryrose

well right now, i'm crocheting myself a cardigan sweater i found on crochet central free patterns. i'm using lion brand homespun yarn. that will keep me warm this winter. i'll show it when it gets done. i have quite a way yet.


----------



## knittingneedles

That's a great sweater!!! Sewbizgirl!!

Looks like you have a very cool son too!! Nice..


----------



## onesoutherngal

Nice sewbiz.... 

And I won't fuss too much, he carrys my chair to the ballfield so I can carry my knitting bag, and he loves helping me put the swap box together... So if he'd rather have cash than a sweater, so be it


----------



## granny

I guess there are a lot of people like myself who are still waiting for their package. Is there a deadline for those as well? Just wondering......


----------



## maryrose

yes, the very end of this month.


----------



## trasara

Yahhh! I just found out that my partner got her package, Now I can start thinking about the August one.By the way thankyou ladies for your chat over the last month this is one of my favourite posts to read I feel like we are meeting for coffee and having a chat. Tracy


----------



## jmai5421

Sewbizgirl said:


> My sons and son-in-law like knitted stuff. Hats, mittens, scarves, and sweaters, but I have to be sure they like what I want to knit or it's a no-go... I made this sweater for my older son (23) but probably most men wouldn't like it.
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/5316182584
> He's a musician and a little bit bohemian... The sweater closes with a zipper front, which wasn't in it yet when we took the photo.


I love the sweater and the colors. My husband would love that. Such beautiful work.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

maryrose said:


> hi sewbizgirl: that is a nice sweater jacket you made for your son. how old is he?


He's 23 maryrose... That was his Christmas present from me last Christmas. (This year my daughter is getting a sweater.) I would love to see your cardigan when you get it finished.

knittingneedles, my son is totally   cool!  

That pattern is the "Peavey Jacket" from one of the Interweave Knits magazines not too long ago. The plaid is worked in fair isle... very interesting. There are some long 'floats' on the back, and you have to learn to twist them at a different place on each row, or else the wrong color will show through to the front. It's a large gauge tho, so it goes fast, and the lovely Plymouth EcoWool was not expensive. For that large man's sweater the yarn cost was $60, and I had enough left over to do a big earflap (chullo) hat for my other son. It's really nice, soft wool.

Hubby is SO hot natured he can't wear sweaters. He will walk around in his shorts, shirtless, in the house in winter, while I am bundled up shivering...


----------



## Sewbizgirl

trasara said:


> Yahhh! I just found out that my partner got her package, Now I can start thinking about the August one.By the way thankyou ladies for your chat over the last month this is one of my favourite posts to read I feel like we are meeting for coffee and having a chat. Tracy


Me too... I love chatting with the swappers.


----------



## hooknneedler

Sewbizgirl said:


> Hubby is SO hot natured he can't wear sweaters. He will walk around in his shorts, shirtless, in the house in winter, while I am bundled up shivering...


Sewbizgirl...so glad I'm not alone here...I wear my sweats year round in the house...hubby is so hot natured...I told him one of these days he'd be a little old man with thin blood and I'd be having hot flashes and guess who'd be shivering then...heehee


----------



## Sewbizgirl

hooknneedler said:


> Sewbizgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hubby is SO hot natured he can't wear sweaters. He will walk around in his shorts, shirtless, in the house in winter, while I am bundled up shivering...
> 
> 
> 
> Sewbizgirl...so glad I'm not alone here...I wear my sweats year round in the house...hubby is so hot natured...I told him one of these days he'd be a little old man with thin blood and I'd be having hot flashes and guess who'd be shivering then...heehee
Click to expand...

HA! :lol: I have hot flashes, but get chilly in between them. I get so aggravated that our house has to be cold, even in the summer. I never get a chance to thaw out! I end up spending a lot of time out on the porch...


----------



## Bitsey

This too will pass. Bitsey


----------



## hooknneedler

OH, in this heat, I'm afraid the porch is unbearable.  Have asked DH if he will help me build a nice deck out back so that we can sit and watch the woods. Just now, only have a deck on front that faces the road and small porch steps out the back. Would be really nice to be able to sit out back and have a cup of coffee in the morning and just knit away.  Do know what you mean, though, about needing to escape the cold.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

hooknneedler said:


> OH, in this heat, I'm afraid the porch is unbearable.  Have asked DH if he will help me build a nice deck out back so that we can sit and watch the woods. Just now, only have a deck on front that faces the road and small porch steps out the back. Would be really nice to be able to sit out back and have a cup of coffee in the morning and just knit away.  Do know what you mean, though, about needing to escape the cold.


I'm still waiting for my back deck too! We built our house and left the back deck "for later..." when we ran out of money! Well, it's now 8 years later. We have woods, too, and I'd love to sit out there. I see woods from the front porch too, but in the back we would be right up under the trees... lovely! :-D


----------



## hooknneedler

At this rate, you'll probably get yours before I get mine, but I'm hoping to possibly make that our "fall" project. It's been so hot this summer that we haven't done anything outside, not even in the flower beds. I'm itching to get out. Think I'll start drawing up plans so I'm ready to go supply shopping when it gets cooler!


----------



## knittingneedles

For a minute there, I thought we were going into the hot flashes, night sweat conversation!!!! thank God we went to Decks, instead!!!!


----------



## maryrose

hi, what does "locked" mean on the august swap page?


----------



## Grandma Laurie

maryrose said:


> hi, what does "locked" mean on the august swap page?


That means it's too late to sign up for August.


----------



## maryrose

hi, ok. thank you.


----------



## maryrose

i'll wait til sept.


----------



## maryrose

i guess i'm too late for august. is there anyone who still haven't received their swap package?


----------



## rubyjean

maryrose said:


> i guess i'm too late for august. is there anyone who still haven't received their swap package?


I haven't heard if my USA swap partner has received her parcel yet.


----------



## Bitsey

Maryrose did you get a pm from Tracey saying it is locked? You did it on the 25th. Bitsey


----------



## dissi

I still havent received my swap, but my pal has let me know its on its way ... no rush, im not going anywhere! lol


----------



## Bitsey

It seems to me that there are alot of people that have not received their swaps. They all cannot be lost at the Post Office. I have a feeling some people signed up and totally forgot or got busy or they are traveling. If they cannot take the time to participate they shouldn't. sign up. Bitsey

Just blowing off steam.


----------



## maryrose

Bitsey said:


> Maryrose did you get a pm from Tracey saying it is locked? You did it on the 25th. Bitsey


ho, i didn't hear from her.


----------



## maryrose

maryrose said:


> Bitsey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maryrose did you get a pm from Tracey saying it is locked? You did it on the 25th. Bitsey
> 
> 
> 
> ho, i didn't hear from her.
Click to expand...

sorry, i meant to say no.


----------



## Bitsey

If you did not get a notice from Tracy that you were locked out then you are most likely in. Bitsey


----------



## maryrose

hi bitsey, i'll see what happens since i PMed them both.


----------



## dragontearsoflove

Minr is supposed to go in the mail Wednesday, I've been pretty busy with the play I'm doing, so I don't have time to miss it yet, just got a message...my package went in the mail today. I should have it thursday. now I get to get really excited;-)


----------



## dissi

Mine was posted on time, its just snail mail between the usa and uk...But i know my parcel has been recieved and she loved it....you ok Bitsey?


----------



## Bitsey

Yes, thank yo I am OK. I just get alittle steamed if people sign up and then don't participate. If they can't they can always PM Tracey. Bitsey


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Grandma Laurie said:


> maryrose said:
> 
> 
> 
> hi, what does "locked" mean on the august swap page?
> 
> 
> 
> That means it's too late to sign up for August.
Click to expand...

Ohhhh... NO! "Locked" on the swap thread only means that it is a one-way message. The moderator posts a notice and then it's locked so no one can add to the thread. It is a one-post thread! It does NOT mean anyone is locked out of the swap.

I wish I had seen that thought earlier, but I've been out all day. I hate that people are sad thinking they are locked out of the swap!

You sign up by pm-ing TracyH, not by posting in that thread. The deadline is midnight tonight. No one can be locked out before tomorrow.

I DO hope they lock out people who do not fulfill their swap commitments. No one who failed to send a box should be able to get another one.


----------



## dissi

My pal (the one i posted to) is in the process of moving house, but she did leave me a pm to say she had recieved it, I dont know if shes pm's HK tho...

Its like waiting for birthdays and xmas all at once....

This is my first swap and I would like to know if I overdid the box or not :S


----------



## Sewbizgirl

dissi said:


> My pal (the one i posted to) is in the process of moving house, but she did leave me a pm to say she had recieved it, I dont know if shes pm's HK tho...
> 
> Its like waiting for birthdays and xmas all at once....
> 
> This is my first swap and I would like to know if I overdid the box or not :S


I'm sure your 'pal' won't mind if you did! ;-)


----------



## Sewbizgirl

dragontearsoflove said:


> Minr is supposed to go in the mail Wednesday, I've been pretty busy with the play I'm doing, so I don't have time to miss it yet, just got a message...my package went in the mail today. I should have it thursday. now I get to get really excited;-)


Mailing deadline was the 15th... over 10 days ago!


----------



## maryrose

hi showbizgirl, then it's not too late for me. i signed up 2 days ago. (copied & pasted my form to tracy).


----------



## mjp362

still waiting on mine....can we still sign up for august??


----------



## dissi

I seem to be all "knitted" out this week....just dont seem to be progressing with anything, and yes I have at least three projects on the go, as well as cross stitch, chainmaille jewellery and crochet....neh mind, day off tommoro, needed in the office lol......................................


----------



## maryrose

mjp362 said:


> still waiting on mine....can we still sign up for august??


yes, showbizgirl said tonite's the last nite to sign up, so hurry!


----------



## mjp362

sent tracy pm for august


----------



## maryrose

dissi said:


> I seem to be all "knitted" out this week....just dont seem to be progressing with anything, and yes I have at least three projects on the go, as well as cross stitch, chainmaille jewellery and crochet....neh mind, day off tommoro, needed in the office lol......................................


hi, i have my socks to keep working on, a huge landscape cross stitch picture. (i don't know if i'll ever get that done), and knitting my potholder.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

maryrose said:


> hi showbizgirl, then it's not too late for me. i signed up 2 days ago. (copied & pasted my form to tracy).


You are in, then, maryrose.

mjp, it's not too late--today is the last day. Sign up now! After midnight you may not get in...


----------



## Bitsey

Hey MJP did you fill outt the new form? Bitsey Is this your first time?


----------



## jmai5421

maryrose said:


> i guess i'm too late for august. is there anyone who still haven't received their swap package?


Me. Nothing today


----------



## jmai5421

rubyjean said:


> maryrose said:
> 
> 
> 
> i guess i'm too late for august. is there anyone who still haven't received their swap package?
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't heard if my USA swap partner has received her parcel yet.
Click to expand...

I haven't heard either. I checked the tracking and it was delivered on the 18th.


----------



## Bitsey

Jmai why don't you PM Hookneedler and let her know that you have not received her package. This is what she does. Bitsey


----------



## granny1

Haven't gotten my package yet this month either. I signed up to be a SWAP angel also. Guess we could send to each other. I did get a pm from the one I sent to that she got hers okay.


----------



## jmai5421

Bitsey said:


> Jmai why don't you PM Hookneedler and let her know that you have not received her package. This is what she does. Bitsey


Thanks Bitsey, I will do that. I was going to wait until the end of the week. However we are getting company, my son and his family. Then I will have my granddaughter the whole next week We are going to the cabin up North. I bought some needles (Bamboo) and will let her pick out yarn. I plan to teach her to knit, starting with a plain knit dishcloth. I hope I can do it since I am left handed and she is right. I will PM Hooknneedler tonight.


----------



## maryrose

granny1 said:


> Haven't gotten my package yet this month either. I signed up to be a SWAP angel also. Guess we could send to each other. I did get a pm from the one I sent to that she got hers okay.


hi, the way things are going we probably will. (i'm chuckling over here)


----------



## Bitsey

This way Hookneedler can tell you whether or not yours is on the way...if it has been sent. It only costs about 70 cents more for a tracking number at the PO. Bitsey


----------



## Bitsey

Well, folks, I am heading for my chir. Talk in the AM Bitsey


----------



## maryrose

goodnite bisey. i'm getting tired too.


----------



## maryrose

sorry, i meant to say good nite bitsey, i'm getting tired too. see you tomorrow.


----------



## granny

jmai5421 said:


> maryrose said:
> 
> 
> 
> i guess i'm too late for august. is there anyone who still haven't received their swap package?
> 
> 
> 
> Me. Nothing today
Click to expand...

ditto


----------



## maryrose

hi, oh man! we're really waiting! 5 more days til the end of this month.


----------



## onesoutherngal

Still waiting here too...


----------



## mjp362

Bitsey said:


> Hey MJP did you fill outt the new form? Bitsey Is this your first time?


yep filled it out and this is my third time


----------



## maryrose

i pmed tracy. i filled out my form and sent it to tracy. she probably got our forms. i'm sure we will hear from her soon.


----------



## trasara

To check if you are in the swap go into mains, then swaps and under augast swap is the august swap roster after you pm tracy your name goes on the list. Maryrose your name is there.


----------



## maryrose

hi, thank you for telling me.


----------



## knittingneedles

maryrose said:


> hi, thank you for telling me.


maryRose.. Usually on the 28th the new swaps come out.. go to August Swap and scroll down to your name and your swap buddy's info should be right there for you to see...It stays up most of the month...

Enjoy your swapping, I know we all love it...


----------



## maryrose

hi, knittingneedles, yes, i just saw my name there. i'm glad i'm on.


----------



## knittingneedles

MaryRose.. Keep looking and in a couple of days.. you will see next to your name..your swap buddy and their info...


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Good morning, all. I've got my coffee so I'm ready to peruse the board. I'm so excited about getting a new swap partner in a day or so!

Wow... 179 people signed up! I suppose we should take this conversation over to the August swap thread pretty soon and abandon this thread...

What's everyone doing today? This morning I will go and teach my water aerobics class (fun!!) and then I'm off to the dentist to have a bridge cemented in (much less fun...) At least no drilling today!

I want to start knitting the cat pattern I bought from Fuzzy Mitten Designs (Barbara Prime) but haven't really been able to find yarn I like in two cat colors. I wanted to do an orange tabby. Can't believe I wouldn't have anything I needed in my stash-- I must need to dig more.
This is the cat:http://www.ravelry.com/stores/barbara-primes-fuzzy-mitten (scroll down, it's the last pattern on the page...)


----------



## Bitsey

Good morning all. wow 179 signed up. Didn't we have 212 last time? Maybe it is better with a few less. Off to town, errands, and going to purchase my first sock yarn. Bitsey. Let me know when we switch our ttalk to August Swap.


----------



## Barbara Ann

My morning has been busy already. First off to have my mamogram done (all is well thank God!)Then off the postoffice, then work. And now I have work to do and don't want to do it, rather sit here playing on the forum with all of you! I'll keep checking in. Have a great day!


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Bitsey said:


> Good morning all. wow 179 signed up. Didn't we have 212 last time? Maybe it is better with a few less. Off to town, errands, and going to purchase my first sock yarn. Bitsey. Let me know when we switch our ttalk to August Swap.


Susan, you have never knitted socks? Oh, you are going to have fun...


----------



## Bitsey

Never have, my hubby thinks that I am crazy. I told him it keeps me off the streets. (joke). Bitsey. We will see if I adapt. This is not going to start until Sept.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Barbara Ann said:


> My morning has been busy already. First off to have my mamogram done (all is well thank God!)Then off the postoffice, then work. And now I have work to do and don't want to do it, rather sit here playing on the forum with all of you! I'll keep checking in. Have a great day!


Mammo... (groan). Glad you got good news, tho.


----------



## Bitsey

Sewbiz, I don't think that is the worse one. They keep telling me when I am 76 it can stop. Will I still be here?


----------



## Barbara Ann

Bitsey, socks are fun, and addicting. But as much as I enjoy them, I still stuggle with the heel. It's like I have a mental block about the heels! But I'm determined to get it sooner or later. I just keep knitting!!


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Bitsey said:


> Never have, my hubby thinks that I am crazy. I told him it keeps me off the streets. (joke). Bitsey. We will see if I adapt. This is not going to start until Sept.


Are you taking a class in Sept or something? I have taught sock classes: Three sessions. The first was learning how to cast onto dpns and start the ribbing on them. Homework was to complete the leg of the sock (straight knitting). Second session was the heel flap and gusset. Homework was to finish that and knit the foot down to 2" from the end of the toes. Last session was how to do the toe decreases and a 3-needle bind off or kitchener st closure.

A class is a good idea if you have never knit socks. They really aren't hard. It's just the heel you have to pay attention to, and then a little bit of concentration at the toe shaping. Most of a sock is just plain knitting in a tube, unless you add some patterning stitches.


----------



## Bitsey

What size needles are most socks done on? I have alot from my Mom.


----------



## Barbara Ann

I think the needle size would depend on the pattern. I tend to knit loose, so I use really small needles ( 0 - 2 ) and that's for circulars and dpns.


----------



## granny1

Maybe today will be the day we all get our swap packages?


----------



## Bitsey

Ok Barbara, I have siz 2's may be just buy number 1's. Thanks.

PS I hope that everyone gets their swaps today. Think happy thoughts.


----------



## knittingneedles

Sewbizgirl said:


> Good morning, all. I've got my coffee so I'm ready to peruse the board. I'm so excited about getting a new swap partner in a day or so!
> 
> Wow... 179 people signed up! I suppose we should take this conversation over to the August swap thread pretty soon and abandon this thread...
> 
> What's everyone doing today? This morning I will go and teach my water aerobics class (fun!!) and then I'm off to the dentist to have a bridge cemented in (much less fun...) At least no drilling today!
> 
> I want to start knitting the cat pattern I bought from Fuzzy Mitten Designs (Barbara Prime) but haven't really been able to find yarn I like in two cat colors. I wanted to do an orange tabby. Can't believe I wouldn't have anything I needed in my stash-- I must need to dig more.
> This is the cat:http://www.ravelry.com/stores/barbara-primes-fuzzy-mitten (scroll down, it's the last pattern on the page...)


Have you googled "orange yarn" in images?? so you can scroll all the colors until you find exactly what you are looking for... ??


----------



## knittingneedles

I go to a knitting group that is in a LYS.. and the owner is so fantastic as a teacher.. and many of the people (men and women) are knitting socks.. I told her, I am petrified of knitting socks.. and it just looks so hard.. she looked at me.. and said.. just keep coming I will make sure that you are knitting socks before you know it.. and then you will be obsessed with it, like everyone else... 
Now that I started this knit locker group for the troops.. I want to learn socks so that I can knit them for all the guys....lol... so there..I see myself being sucked in!!!!


----------



## onesoutherngal

ah well, no package again today...guess it is time to pm


----------



## dissi

No package for me either today


----------



## mjp362

i will give it until friday, then i will pm.....


----------



## knittingneedles

Don't give up!! They might be coming from overseas and that can take a month sometimes... at least...


----------



## granny

wouldn't it be nice if our swap partners would pm us to let us know if our pkgs are on the way? I wonder how many there are of us who have not received our pkgs?


----------



## jmai5421

I pm'd Hooknneedler and found out last night that mine went in the mail today. Some snafu with getting the information I sent. Anyway I know that it is on its way. It was Bitsey's suggestion that I do this and I am glad that I did. Thank you Bitsey.


----------



## Grandma Laurie

I got my swap package today!! She didn't leave her name or even her screen name - no return address label - so this is the only place to say thank you. In my package was Lion Brand Pound of Love yarn (mint green) and some size 10.5 circular needles needles to make the hooded blanket on the label of the yarn. One of my grand babies will be happy with that  Also was some peppermint lifesavers, a hand knitted dishcloth, an Annie's Attic Mystery novel, and a book of crochet animal afgan patterns. Thank you to who ever sent this to me 

Grandma Laurie


----------



## Bitsey

Grandma Laurie congrats. Too bad she did not leave her name. But I am sure she reads the posts. Bitsey


----------



## Sine

Thank you Beth in PA. I received my package, and it was chock full of goodies. 
I may use the stitch markers as earrings!


----------



## Grandma Laurie

Yes, It's always fun to know who it is but I appreciate that she thought of me while preparing my package. It's fun to come home and see a package waiting on the porch


----------



## jmai5421

Sine said:


> Thank you Beth in PA. I received my package, and it was chock full of goodies.
> I may use the stitch markers as earrings!


I love the yarn. What kind, color and brand?


----------



## granny1

Apparently mail hasn't come here yet today--I couldn't be so lucky as to not have any bills--I'll see if there's anything and if not, pm Tracy. I forget to post that I've mailed mine though.


----------



## Carol L.

Hi Sine. Very nice swap package you received. Love that yarn and the color of it. You are right, those stitch markers would make great earrings. Enjoy. 
Carol L.


----------



## maryrose

granny said:


> wouldn't it be nice if our swap partners would pm us to let us know if our pkgs are on the way? I wonder how many there are of us who have not received our pkgs?


hi, so far there are 5 of us that didn't it. like bitsey said, maybe ours are from overseas.


----------



## maryrose

hi, i still didn't get mine yet.


----------



## dissi

I did get a pm to say that mine was in the post...just waiting now on the good old uk post office! Wheres postman pat when u need him? (probably at specsavers for us brits!)


----------



## onesoutherngal

Wow sine, Really nice!


----------



## Sine

jmai5421 said:


> I love the yarn. What kind, color and brand?


It is Caron Simply Soft Paints color: Sunset 0008. Yes, it is beautiful. It is made in the USA, too.



Carol L. said:


> Hi Sine. Very nice swap package you received. Love that yarn and the color of it. You are right, those stitch markers would make great earrings. Enjoy.
> Carol L.


I think I will just attach the stitch markers to some earring wires and wear them. They are too beautiful not to show off!


----------



## Bitsey

Sine I think you should. I went to my yarn shop today and she was weearing a key on a earring loop. You can wear anything on your ears. Bitsey


----------



## Bitsey

Maryrose, hear anything back from Hookneedler? Swap have a tracking number or is it invisible?


----------



## maryrose

yes, but she hasn't mentioned where my swap is. she probably doesn't know. it's probably from overseas like you said before.


----------



## Bitsey

Well, what is that saying.."Good things always come to those who wait."

I like that. Oh, I picked up a ball of sock yarn. 15 smackers. Expensive socks. Bitsey


----------



## maryrose

hi bitsey, let me know how you're doing on your socks. if you get stuck, i can help you.


----------



## Bitsey

Thanks.


----------



## dissi

i picked up some cotton...but its 4 ply....toooooo thin for my needles....any excuse to return to said lys.....have to be Saturday now....oooooh can I wait that long


----------



## Bitsey

What were you going too make with it?


----------



## dissi

i bought it for dishcloths lol...so returning for smaller needles as said before...and maybe some more for my stash....shhhh I didnt say that!


----------



## Bitsey

Question for the forum: Is $15.00 too much or too little or just right to pay for a ball of sock yarn to make a pair of socks? I don't know. Bitsey


----------



## maryrose

hi bitsey, are you going to make ankle socks or going up the leg length?


----------



## Bitsey

Apparently this ball of yarn will make like a bobby sock alittle higher than an anklet.


----------



## Bitsey

The reason I am asking is I am used to purchasing yarn at Joannes or Be Franklin to make scarves, hats. Now I have purchased yarn at this store to make a sweater but it was 7.oo a ball.


----------



## maryrose

hi bitsey, looks like we're the only ones here.


----------



## onesoutherngal

too much?...i don't know...guess it depends on if you are happy paying it....i am just impressed you are tackling socks...i am still intimidated


----------



## Bitsey

Southerngal, the way I look at it is I am 66 years old, if you don't learn something new ech year the older you get, your brain might not be as active. Besides it keeps me out of trouble.


----------



## Bitsey

9:30 , almost time to head to my chair and the needles before heading to bed. Everyone is busy this evening.


----------



## onesoutherngal

Bitsey said:


> Southerngal, the way I look at it is I am 66 years old, if you don't learn something new ech year the older you get, your brain might not be as active. Besides it keeps me out of trouble.


you know the slp in me loves this :thumbup: ...still doesnt mean i will try socks anytime soon :XD:


----------



## Bitsey

Well, I can knit a sweater, so what else is there?


----------



## Bitsey

Besides, I think it would be fun. The worse thing to happen is I say I hate knitting socks.


----------



## onesoutherngal

Bitsey said:


> Besides, I think it would be fun. The worse thing to happen is I say I hate knitting socks.


my eyes are closed, my eyes are closed...bitsey will NOT challenge me to go there,....nope nope nope...i hear nothing, i see nothing, lol


----------



## Cherizac

Socks are so much fun! It's like a little miracle every time you turn a heel! Love them.


----------



## Bitsey

Oh, now don't tell me you are going to let this old broad accomplish something and you are afraid to? Think about it, I am not going to do anything until after the middle of September. Too many things unfinished. Thenwe can join the ranks of Maryrose, Cherizac, Sewbiz. Come on , you know you want to try. Bitsey


----------



## Sewbizgirl

knittingneedles said:


> Sewbizgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want to start knitting the cat pattern I bought from Fuzzy Mitten Designs (Barbara Prime) but haven't really been able to find yarn I like in two cat colors. I wanted to do an orange tabby. Can't believe I wouldn't have anything I needed in my stash-- I must need to dig more.
> This is the cat:http://www.ravelry.com/stores/barbara-primes-fuzzy-mitten (scroll down, it's the last pattern on the page...)
> 
> 
> 
> Have you googled "orange yarn" in images?? so you can scroll all the colors until you find exactly what you are looking for... ??
Click to expand...

Cool idea! Will try that. And speaking of colors and your knit for the troops group, what colors can we knit stuff for the troops with? What are the guidelines?


----------



## Bitsey

Besides, I saw you open your eyes alittle.


----------



## Bitsey

Sewbiz, Black, Tan, and I think grey.


----------



## maryrose

hey, wait a minute! i'm not an expert sock knitter yet. i'm still learning. but after starting over because i forgot how to do the heel,now i know the steps again.


----------



## onesoutherngal

okay....i admit it...i just have a thing about feet...and it's not a positive thing...i just don't get knitting something to go on FEET, all that work for FEET....so know you know...UGH! lol,,,crazy i know, lol


----------



## maryrose

hi actually, my socks work up fast because i like wearing ankle socks. but when i knit my husband a pr. it will take alot longer.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Boy, you all have 'talked' at least 4 pages worth while I was out today. I am happy to see a package was received! By Friday if you don't have your packages still, pm hooknneedler and tell her. She can trace it back to the sender and ask what's going on. If it's coming from overseas she can tell you that, too.

Bitsey, $15 is not too much to pay for a good sock yarn that you love. What kind did you get?

Here are a few socks to tempt OneSouthernGal, just because I'm mean that way... We'll get her over to the 'dark side' yet.


----------



## Bitsey

Oh gosh, I have got to learn how to knit alot faster to catch up with you gals. I have yarn ordered to knit for Knitting's troops, scarf, that sweater and now socks. Ladies, I hade better stop talking and get knitting.


----------



## Bitsey

I got something called "Best Foot Forward" by Nashua handknits...amulti with pinks, limes, roses, and a little gold. I thought alot of fun for a 16 year old.


----------



## Bitsey

I Love that sock.. I still have not learned to put up a photo. Maybe later.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Bitsey said:


> I got something called "Best Foot Forward" by Nashua handknits...amulti with pinks, limes, roses, and a little gold. I thought alot of fun for a 16 year old.


That sounds pretty.

Look again, I posted 3 socks...


----------



## maryrose

hi showbizgirl, very nice socks you made! i only know how to do the very basic sock for now bitsey. did you get your swap package showbiz?


----------



## Sewbizgirl

http://www.nashuaknits.com/yarns/yarn_bff.html

Which color? I sold of a few balls like that because I had too much... Sold them for $10 each. Sorry you missed them...


----------



## Bitsey

I got color 7330 - called fruit salad. Go figure. It will be interesting. Now the socks you knitted are they the same thickness of yarn as the Nashua?


----------



## Sewbizgirl

maryrose said:


> hi showbizgirl, very nice socks you made! i only know how to do the very basic sock for now bitsey. did you get your swap package showbiz?


I did! I got a nice package with a small carry bag (great for socks!) and a skein of Encore yarn. Also a can with a billion rubber stitch markers and some M&Ms...

The "flag inspired" socks I posted are just my own generic sock pattern-- except I don't usually do short row heels like those have. I was experimenting, but I really dislike short row heels. Too shallow and not comfortable. Most of the socks in my sock drawer are just my generic sock pattern, but with flap-and-gusset heels. (How I love them...)


----------



## maryrose

hi showbizgirl, me & 4 other ladies didn't get our swap package yet,but i'll see tomorrow.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Bitsey said:


> I got color 7330 - called fruit salad. Go figure. It will be interesting. Now the socks you knitted are they the same thickness of yarn as the Nashua?


Yup... it's fingering. I would need to use size zeros to get a tight enough gauge, as I knit continentally, ( LOOSE). Your socks won't wear out as fast if you knit them at a very firm gauge. _Very firm._

Your ball has enough yardage for you to knit a pair of tall, large sized socks. You could do some big man's socks with a ball that size (but maybe not those colors.) YOu'll have fun watching that yarn knit up.


----------



## maryrose

hi, it took me 4 months to learn how to knit socks with 4 dpns. i watched you-tubes & i have a book by ann budd that teaches how to knit socks. but bitsey can go to the pictorial website called www.silversplace.com to learn how to knit them.


----------



## Bitsey

The yarn calls for #2 needles. I do not knit the continental. I was taught to knit when I was a child by a left-handed knitter and I am right handed.


----------



## onesoutherngal

Hey I kinda like that gre.....nope, nope, nope ( eyes closed)


----------



## Bitsey

Oh open your eyes, you know you want to join. I do. And I am going to learn.


----------



## maryrose

hi, i love this conversation going on.


----------



## onesoutherngal

Well,,,, I did read a romance novel once where the girl won the hero's heart because she could knit such great socks that didn't have a seam at the toe.... Nope,.... Don't need a hero right now....hey wonder what other names Debbie mc comber may have written under?


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Bitsey said:


> The yarn calls for #2 needles. I do not knit the continental. I was taught to knit when I was a child by a left-handed knitter and I am right handed.


You can experiment with needle sizes. If you are getting a good tight gauge with 2s, then go with that. If not, you can go down.

With socks the gauge needs to be a lot tighter than if you used the same yarn for a sweater. A sweater has drape, and you don't walk on it so it doesn't wear out very fast. Because socks are walked on, the stitches need to be very close and tight, to support each other. A good rule of thumb is that if you can see holes through your stitches, the gauge is too loose for socks. If you walk on socks like that, the bottoms will wear out so fast...

I don't normally wrap my yarn around any fingers to knit, I just let it flow through my fingers. But for sock knitting ONLY I take one wrap around my pinky. Otherwise I can't pull on the yarn to get the tight gauge. Only for socks.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

maryrose said:


> hi, i love this conversation going on.


maryrose, I think we are trying to get the thread to 100 pages before we have to leave it! Ha!

I need to go give my poor, sick doggy a shot and then I'm heading to the couch for my knitting therapy for the day.

See you all in the a.m...


----------



## Bitsey

Well, I have #1's and I could go buy 0 but the olny ones I can get nearby are bamboo. They are so thinn and look so fragile I am afraid that I will snap them.

And Southerngal you are trying your hardest to change the subject.


----------



## Bitsey

Yes it's that time. In the am folks.


----------



## onesoutherngal

Guilty... Nite all


----------



## Carol L.

Hi Sewbizgirl. May I ask what yarn and what pattern you used to make the green sock??? I really like the color and the pattern and would like to try making a pair like that, something I have not attempted yet. Would this pattern be too difficult for a beginner to try, even though I like challenges????
Carol L.


----------



## maryrose

goodnite ladies.


----------



## trasara

Ok ladies you have convinced me to try socks I have made booties are the similar? Does anyone have an easy pattern that they can suggest? Tracy


----------



## maryrose

hi trasara, you can go to www.knittingcentral.com free patterns. they have lots of sock patterns.


----------



## trasara

Am just about to go to my lys in about 1/2 hour so I had better have a look for a pattern so I can get what I need. I also have to get black and white yarn as my daughter wants a piano key scarf.


----------



## maryrose

hi, the piano key scarf will look cute. my son knows how to play the piano.


----------



## trasara

http://colourchoices.blogspot.com/2011/07/basic-sock-pattern-1.html

Hi maryrose I found this pattern is it easy also it says it is for a small size foot mine is a size 9 how do I adjust it?
My daughter plays the flute. Tracy


----------



## maryrose

hi, what do you mean adjust it?


----------



## maryrose

hi, like that very easy sock pattern. i put it on my bookmark favorites. i'll copy it tomorrow. i'm just learning how to knit socks too, except i'm using 4 dpns.


----------



## maryrose

i'm new at knitting socks. it took me 4 months just to learn the easiest sock pattern.


----------



## trasara

well if the sock pattern is for a size 7 foot how do I make it fit a size 9. Do I just knit the foot bit longer before doing the toe?


----------



## trasara

lys is calling me I will check back later to see if anyone was able to help, bye for now.


----------



## knittingneedles

Sewbizgirl said:


> knittingneedles said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sewbizgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want to start knitting the cat pattern I bought from Fuzzy Mitten Designs (Barbara Prime) but haven't really been able to find yarn I like in two cat colors. I wanted to do an orange tabby. Can't believe I wouldn't have anything I needed in my stash-- I must need to dig more.
> This is the cat:http://www.ravelry.com/stores/barbara-primes-fuzzy-mitten (scroll down, it's the last pattern on the page...)
> 
> 
> 
> Have you googled "orange yarn" in images?? so you can scroll all the colors until you find exactly what you are looking for... ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cool idea! Will try that. And speaking of colors and your knit for the troops group, what colors can we knit stuff for the troops with? What are the guidelines?
Click to expand...

Two things.. 1st. I am in the middle of making a website for it.. I am calling it the Knit Locker.. and it will have all the guideline,colors. why i started it.. etc.. Plus, patterns.. but.... i will only list FREE patterns.. (you have already taught me!!) and 2nd.. here are the guidelines that will be listed on the site..it's a rough draft, so please bear with me..
Really , I want to thank you for supporting this endeavor of mine.. I really think we can do seriously good things here... 
They are already talking about it on base!!! 
Most of these charities cover the entire Military not just one Unit.. so this will be way more personable and I think that's great..it's almost like they will all have special grannies, aunts, moms who knit for them.. 
Nina


----------



## Barbara Ann

trasara said:


> well if the sock pattern is for a size 7 foot how do I make it fit a size 9. Do I just knit the foot bit longer before doing the toe?


It's easy, all you have to do is make the "foot" part longer before starting the decrease for the toes. Or if it is "toe up" then before you turn the heel, and this you would be able to try on before you started the heel.

My problem...is the heel. I have a mental block where heels are concerned. I struggle to get it right. But DAMMIT, I'm gonna get it just wait and see! NOT GIVING UP!!


----------



## Barbara Ann

By the way.....GOOD MORNING!

Hope the mailman brings you all some goodies today. 
I've already started putting little things aside for my August Swap. 
Have a great day and I will be checking in and out during the day (because I work so hard!)


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Carol L. said:


> Hi Sewbizgirl. May I ask what yarn and what pattern you used to make the green sock??? I really like the color and the pattern and would like to try making a pair like that, something I have not attempted yet. Would this pattern be too difficult for a beginner to try, even though I like challenges????
> Carol L.


Good morning! Hi Carol, you could probably handle the knitting if you can follow a chart. The knits and purls for each row are charted.

The bad news is... I got the pattern from KnitPicks and the last time someone tried to find it, it was only being offered in children's sizes! It's called "Almost Argyle" (in adult sizing) and you could check KnitPicks. Email and ask for it if you don't see it on their site.

That green yarn is called "Smooshy" by Dream In Color. The color is "Spring Tickle":
http://www.jimmybeanswool.com/knitting/yarn/DreamInColor/Smooshy.asp?showLarge=true&specPCVID=28090

It is a dream, alright! LOVELY sock yarn! And believe it or not, I got it from a swap partner, years ago!


----------



## trasara

Thanks Barbara, I am commited to these socks now I have the pattern and went to the lys this afternoon and got the yarn and also treated myself to a set of knit-pro 15cm 2.75mm wood dpns so no excuses now... Also got white and black yarn to crochet my daughters piano key scarf. I had better stop reading and start knitting/crocheting haha


----------



## Sewbizgirl

trasara said:


> lys is calling me I will check back later to see if anyone was able to help, bye for now.


Yes, as long as it's big enough around to fit your foot comfortably, just knit it longer. If you are knitting with dpns, you can _carefully_ try it on as you go. Knit to the base of your toes, and then begin the toe shaping.


----------



## trasara

Thanks for the advise sometimes the wool shop is too busy to ask too many questions.


----------



## trasara

I am very excited to knit with wood for the first time! Also thinking I may try a wood crochet hook just because I can!!!


----------



## Sewbizgirl

knittingneedles said:


> sewbizgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cool idea! Will try that. And speaking of colors and your knit for the troops group, what colors can we knit stuff for the troops with? What are the guidelines?
> 
> 
> 
> Two things.. 1st. I am in the middle of making a website for it.. I am calling it the Knit Locker.. and it will have all the guideline,colors. why i started it.. etc.. Plus, patterns.. but.... i will only list FREE patterns.. (you have already taught me!!) and 2nd.. here are the guidelines that will be listed on the site..it's a rough draft, so please bear with me..
> Really , I want to thank you for supporting this endeavor of mine.. I really think we can do seriously good things here...
> They are already talking about it on base!!!
> Most of these charities cover the entire Military not just one Unit.. so this will be way more personable and I think that's great..it's almost like they will all have special grannies, aunts, moms who knit for them..
> Nina
Click to expand...

That looks great. I 100% support our military... You might also want to research the exact names of some yarns that would be suitable, so people can find the right kind. I have a bunch of navy Woolease that I was thinking of using for hats... is that enough wool in the blend?


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Barbara Ann said:


> My problem...is the heel. I have a mental block where heels are concerned. I struggle to get it right. But DAMMIT, I'm gonna get it just wait and see! NOT GIVING UP!!


And when you do, you will be amazed! Heels are like magic! When you wear them, they feel like a little hug for your heel... the flap-and-gusset type, anyway. That's such a comfortable heel.

When I first started making socks, I knit the heel flap but somehow missed that I had to then make gussets along the sides, and decrease them down to the original circumference. So I just picked up the original number of sts around the heel flap and knit straight to the toe! Weird looking, but I still wore those socks to death. You can't go too far wrong... mistakes are hidden in your shoes! :lol:


----------



## Carol L.

Thanks for the info Sewbizgirl. I will check it out. Have never really followed a chart before so this could be quite a challenge. Willing to give it a try.
Carol L.


----------



## Bitsey

GGood morning all, hoping to go to my favorite fabric shop this am. I see everyone is talking abou the troops and socks. It is like a tusami over the knitting forum. So Sewbiz you think I should use O's or 1's for the socks? Bitsey


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Bitsey said:


> GGood morning all, hoping to go to my favorite fabric shop this am. I see everyone is talking abou the troops and socks. It is like a tusami over the knitting forum. So Sewbiz you think I should use O's or 1's for the socks? Bitsey


Maybe start with your 1s and see how you like the fabric you are getting. If it's too loose you can always go down, but it all depends how tightly you knit.


----------



## Bitsey

Ok, thanks. Still waiting for the yarn for the soldiers. 100% wool.


----------



## Barbara Ann

I'm a very loose knitter so the socks I'm working on are on 0's. I can't see the stitches!! LOL

So far so good, but then, I'm still working on the cuff!!


----------



## Bitsey

Well, maybe I will get a set of O's. I have 1's and 2's, so I will just complete the set and have it in case I need it. When do we start the August swap board? Let me know so I am not out here shouting to air. Bitsey


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Carol L. said:


> Thanks for the info Sewbizgirl. I will check it out. Have never really followed a chart before so this could be quite a challenge. Willing to give it a try.
> Carol L.


Carol, I just tried to hunt down that pattern (Almost Argyle). I called KnitPicks on the phone and was told their contract with the designer had run out, so the pattern was no longer being sold by them. The designer is Susan Lawrence, who has the blog "I'm Knitting As Fast As I Can". Nothing about the socks on her blog... I googled her and found she is on Ravelry. She had the socks there, but no pattern. She has a notation that she has taken the pattern down to rework it, and then she will be offering it for sale. (I don't know why it needed reworking, it worked fine when I knit it...) Anyway, she asked that people not "disseminate" any pattern they already have downloaded. In other words, don't pass the old pattern around.

If you are on Ravelry, look up Susan Lawrence under 'designers' and see if you can pm her there, and ask about the pattern.

In the meantime, if you have never knitted a sock before, I suggest you knit a plain and simple sock, just to get familiar with the structure. Try some self-patterning yarn like Bitsey got, and the plain knitting won't seem so boring. Try that simple sock pattern that trasara posted the link to on page 70. It looks like a good one to get you started. Once you are familiar with how everything in a sock is made, you will be ready to add some patterning like the argyle sock has.

Just my $.02...


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Bitsey said:


> Well, maybe I will get a set of O's. I have 1's and 2's, so I will just complete the set and have it in case I need it. When do we start the August swap board? Let me know so I am not out here shouting to air. Bitsey


Ha ha, you are a crack up, Bitsey! I just checked the roster and she hasn't gotten the new partners up besides our names yet (at least not mine...). I was thinking that about the time we get our new names we should switch over to the August thread. People can still post about their July boxes there, once they _finally_ get them... (soon, I hope.)

There are swap angels in place to fill in for those who got stiffed, so worry not, if you haven't gotten a box!


----------



## Bitsey

Well, let's hope we don;t have to use angels and everyone does what they are supposed to do. Gosh I wish I knew how to post pictures and I could show you my fabric. Bitsey


----------



## dragontearsoflove

Bitsey said:


> Well, let's hope we don;t have to use angels and everyone does what they are supposed to do. Gosh I wish I knew how to post pictures and I could show you my fabric. Bitsey


Bitsey, In the top right, click on Help, You will see a post from Admin with Forum Rules Underlined at the top, then How to Post a Picture, also underlined. Click on that for a how to and follow the instructions;-). Have a good day.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

If you have the picture on your computer, move it to your desktop. That makes it easier. Then to upload a picture click on "add attachment" and it will give you a box to "browse". Browse your desktop, find the picture, and click on it. Then you can "upload" and wait, and voila! the picture will appear.

Forgot to say, you have to post without the picture first, then click on "add new attachment" once it's posted.


----------



## Bitsey

Ok, thanks I will try this afternoon. Off to the fabric shop. Bitsey


----------



## 1KraftyKraut

onesoutherngal said:


> Well,,,, I did read a romance novel once where the girl won the hero's heart because she could knit such great socks that didn't have a seam at the toe.... Nope,.... Don't need a hero right now....hey wonder what other names Debbie mc comber may have written under?


I didn't find any pseudonym for Debbie Mcomber

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Debbie_Macomber


----------



## Barbara Ann

Ok Ladies, time to move to August. I got my August Swap Partner assignment from Tracy. See you on the August thread!!!


----------



## Bitsey

Where is the August thread...who starts it?


----------



## Bitsey

And if it has been started where is it? Hello?


----------



## dragontearsoflove

Look for August Swap in the Main section or Search for it in the search box. I think TracyH already started it.


----------



## Bitsey

Ok thanks.


----------



## Barbara Ann

It's there Bitsey! Main - August Swap.

Waiting for you!


----------



## knittingneedles

Sewbizgirl said:


> knittingneedles said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sewbizgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cool idea! Will try that. And speaking of colors and your knit for the troops group, what colors can we knit stuff for the troops with? What are the guidelines?
> 
> 
> 
> Two things.. 1st. I am in the middle of making a website for it.. I am calling it the Knit Locker.. and it will have all the guideline,colors. why i started it.. etc.. Plus, patterns.. but.... i will only list FREE patterns.. (you have already taught me!!) and 2nd.. here are the guidelines that will be listed on the site..it's a rough draft, so please bear with me..
> Really , I want to thank you for supporting this endeavor of mine.. I really think we can do seriously good things here...
> They are already talking about it on base!!!
> Most of these charities cover the entire Military not just one Unit.. so this will be way more personable and I think that's great..it's almost like they will all have special grannies, aunts, moms who knit for them..
> Nina
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That looks great. I 100% support our military... You might also want to research the exact names of some yarns that would be suitable, so people can find the right kind. I have a bunch of navy Woolease that I was thinking of using for hats... is that enough wool in the blend?
Click to expand...

I don't think wool ease will work .. It's 80% acrylic and only 20% wool.. If there is God Forbid a fire the hat, scarf, whatever you make with the Wool Ease will melt and that's not good... so unfortunately, Wool Ease won't work.. Sorry... It's got to be mainly wool and natural fibers... unless you want to make them for their off hours.. then I don't think it matters...

I will do that... look up yarns that work... thanks for all the advice.. totally appreciate it...


----------



## maryrose

hi, i just got my august secret pal. time to go shopping!


----------



## Bitsey

Maryrose, you have to move, we are on the August swap. As sewbiz says the tents are pitched. Come on over and chat. Bitsey


----------



## Barbara Ann

I'll go get some chairs!


----------



## Sewbizgirl

knittingneedles said:


> Sewbizgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> knittingneedles said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sewbizgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cool idea! Will try that. And speaking of colors and your knit for the troops group, what colors can we knit stuff for the troops with? What are the guidelines?
> 
> 
> 
> Two things.. 1st. I am in the middle of making a website for it.. I am calling it the Knit Locker.. and it will have all the guideline,colors. why i started it.. etc.. Plus, patterns.. but.... i will only list FREE patterns.. (you have already taught me!!) and 2nd.. here are the guidelines that will be listed on the site..it's a rough draft, so please bear with me..
> Really , I want to thank you for supporting this endeavor of mine.. I really think we can do seriously good things here...
> They are already talking about it on base!!!
> Most of these charities cover the entire Military not just one Unit.. so this will be way more personable and I think that's great..it's almost like they will all have special grannies, aunts, moms who knit for them..
> Nina
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That looks great. I 100% support our military... You might also want to research the exact names of some yarns that would be suitable, so people can find the right kind. I have a bunch of navy Woolease that I was thinking of using for hats... is that enough wool in the blend?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think wool ease will work .. It's 80% acrylic and only 20% wool.. If there is God Forbid a fire the hat, scarf, whatever you make with the Wool Ease will melt and that's not good... so unfortunately, Wool Ease won't work.. Sorry... It's got to be mainly wool and natural fibers... unless you want to make them for their off hours.. then I don't think it matters...
> 
> I will do that... look up yarns that work... thanks for all the advice.. totally appreciate it...
Click to expand...

I have already figured out one... Cascade 220 superwash. Or just any nice wool and not worry about it having to be handwashed. Those would be Galway, Cascade 220, Lamb's Pride...

I can totally do 100% wool and actually prefer to knit with it. I didn't know these were items they were going to use in combat. I thought they were comfort items for off hours... The military is getting sticky about what they will let them have. I used to knit helmet liners and now they can't have them. There is a funky military issue helmet liner that they have to use. The entire Helmetheads support group has folded.


----------



## Bitsey

What are you doing here? I thought we had all moved. Are we moving or what? Grab Maryrose and let's go. It's a hike.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Time to bid farewell to this thread. It's been fun. I'm off to the August swap thread where I'll wait for my partner's name and info to show up...

C'mon maryrose...


----------



## Barbara Ann

Geeezzz....always someone falling behind! (getting my broom to move the group along!)


----------



## granny1

Well, I just pm'ed hooknneedler to let her know that I haven't gotten a package yet for July. I do have my name for August. Sounds like she'll be an easy one to do for.


----------



## maryrose

hi, i still didn't get my july swap package either.


----------



## Bitsey

Maryrose, you have to go to the August Swap, Tracy made an announcement and mentioned those who have not received their swap. Go there and read.


----------



## maryrose

ok


----------



## Sharolynn16

Hi TracyH , I am not sure what to do, but i would like to let you know i posted my Swap Parcel this afternoon,to my swap buddy, am i now supposed to put a picture of it into the pictures section? could you please let me know? Thank-You i am looking forward to receiving my parcel i had fun getting it together..
Sharolynn16 :lol:


----------



## Barbara Ann

Sharolynn16~ Tracy doesn't read all these threads. You need to send her a PM. You don't need to post a picture of the swap gift you are sending.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Sharolynn16 said:


> Hi TracyH , I am not sure what to do, but i would like to let you know i posted my Swap Parcel this afternoon,to my swap buddy, am i now supposed to put a picture of it into the pictures section? could you please let me know? Thank-You i am looking forward to receiving my parcel i had fun getting it together..
> Sharolynn16 :lol:


Sharolynn16: Was this to your July partner? Or August? If July, you are about 2 weeks late and you need to pm TracyH or HookNNeedler to tell them you sent it. They can then contact the person to tell them it's coming. We are about to assign swap angels for the people who did not get their July boxes.


----------



## onesoutherngal

Still waiting....this is my last post here ... Moving on to august


----------



## maryrose

hi, i have to say, i still didn't get mine for july. if i don't get one for august either then i'm not doing the swap anymore.


----------



## Bitsey

Maryrose, I don't blame you. Did you read an earlier post about some gal in Australia who just sent hers out to her swap partner? I wonder if that was yours? Bitsey


----------



## maryrose

hi, hummm, i guess i'll see.


----------



## Bitsey

Maryrose PM hooknneedler again to see if she has her. Also, mention (and I can't find it now) but Barbara saw it, that the girl from Australia just sent hers out. She asked should she take a picture of it before she mails it out and sewbiz said no just mail it. B


----------



## maryrose

yes, i read all those comments. showbizgirl is right in saying everything she said.


----------



## Bitsey

Maryrose, if you and I don't get off this thread it will become the Maryrose and Bitsey thread. We should carry our sorry old selves ( I excuse you from the sorry and old part) over to August. I started buying a couple of things for august, but for some reason I am not very good thinking of things to get for someone that is a total blab stranger? She likes to read and knit. good grief..that is just aboutthe entire forum Bitsey


----------



## maryrose

you're right, we better get to the august swap. i always hope that i get the yarn the person might like.


----------



## Barbara Ann

The pair of you get out of this room!!!! 
Good grief! LOL


----------



## Bitsey

You got me there I laughed out loud!! B


----------



## maryrose

hi, we did.


----------



## grangran

How do i get on to the July roster to see who i was supposed to,send to . I,m sorry I,m so dumb. gangran


----------



## maureenb

grangran said:


> How do i get on to the July roster to see who i was supposed to,send to . I,m sorry I,m so dumb. gangran


Contact hookneedler with a pm(private message) she should be able to help you


----------



## knitgalore

grangran said:


> How do i get on to the July roster to see who i was supposed to,send to . I,m sorry I,m so dumb. gangran


send PM to TracyH or hooknneedle. They can help you.


----------



## knittingneedles

I thought Bitsey cleaned the place out and moved us all the August!!!


----------



## Bitsey

I tried, Lord knows I tried, but people keep coming back. B


----------



## Barbara Ann

I'm locking the door!


----------



## Barbara Ann

NOTICE!

THIS ROOM HAS BEEN CLOSED. PLEASE POST AT "AUGUST SWAP". 
We will be happy to respond there!

Thank you for your cooperation~
The Closer (kinda)


----------



## Sewbizgirl

grangran said:


> How do i get on to the July roster to see who i was supposed to,send to . I,m sorry I,m so dumb. gangran


Grangran, I just sent you a pm (private message) regarding this. Please check your messages. There is a link at the top of every page for "private messages". Please check.

Bonnie


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Now exiting the CLOSED room... :lol:


----------



## maryrose

hi, i agree, what are we doing here?


----------



## Bitsey

you guys, this room is closed...who has the key? LOCK IT!


----------



## Barbara Ann

Oh shoot!! someone keeps picking the lock!!!


----------



## Bitsey

GET OUT OF HERE!!!!! CLOSED.......REPAIRS....REOPEN JULY 2012!!!


----------



## maryrose

yes,we should close. it is now august 1st.


----------



## Bitsey

Oh, lord, this room is never going to close. What? is everyone homesick? Bitsey


----------



## maryrose

hi bitsey, you're making me laugh.


----------



## nana marion

Help// i downloaded one pattern from Santa's post bag on the 29th of July {the Snowman Tea Cosy but I would like to find the website to look for more patterns for other gifts .Have tried to Google the site but nothing is coming up so I guess I have it wrong some where .Can you help me find the site please? Thanks Bye Marion


----------



## Bitsey

Try going to the Tea party with Fireball Dave and maybe he can help you. Also check with active topics or post your request with active topics and you will get lots of help. Bitsey


----------



## Barbara Ann

STAY OUT OF THIS ROOM. 

IT IS CLOSED!

DO NOT POST HERE!

NO TRESPASSING!

GO TO AUGUST SWAP!............NOW!


----------



## AuntJMae

Yaaaayyyyyy...I picked up my package today...the error in delivery happened here, way back on July 22 when my postperson didn't leave me a pick-up note!!!!! My new Australian friend went wwwaaayyyyy overboard: wrapped gifts! Including two skeins of gorgeous yarn, jelly beans, indigenous candy, tea and soap...oh and little cookbooks, buttons, a crocheted Christmas star ornament and a lovely card. I'm going to have to go some to reach her standards of gift-giving, and I thought I was pretty good, too. I love this group. Thanks to all past a present who are making this a wonderful place to while away some time.


----------



## AuntJMae

FYI: I don't think there are any "private" spots here unless you use a Private Message...I needed to let two people know that I'd gotten my July swap. So very sorry if I interrupted your conversation....


----------



## Bitsey

Hey AuntJ, just wanted to let you know that you are the only person here. I clicked in becayse my computer said that you were here. Go to the August swap and tell everyone what you got. Everyone is over there, and no one will be here. So come on over......We need you there. Bitsey


----------



## Ann Heistad

Depending on how you send it, surface or airmail. it can cost up to or more than $36. If you send it packet which is surface mail it takees about three months to arrive if not more, if you send it airmail it can take up to a month.


----------



## crafty62

yes would like to participate in the july swap and dishcloth swap
sheila (crafty59 thanks let me know


----------



## Bitsey

The room is closed.


----------

